# IUI January /February 2016



## Sharry

A thread for everybody doing IUI Jan/ Feb 2016


----------



## Arnies Mum

Happy New Year everyone. AF arrived yesterday so here we go again. Start injecting tomorrow and as my meds were increased a little hoping for more than one follicle this time .... But not too many! 
Good luck everyone 😘


----------



## Godiva

Good luck, Arnie's Mum! I am expecting AF towards the end of this week...


----------



## Arnies Mum

Thanks Godiva...ooh we will be very close with our attempts this time! Good Luck to you too X AF was 5 days late so think the last treatment has affected my cycles a bit. I was always 28 days on the dot before.


----------



## Dora26

Happy New year ladies, very much hoping this is the one for us all  

I am already out this month, my last IUI seems to have thrown my cycle out and I had a 49 day cycle this time! AF showed up on New Years Day (Happy New Year!) and the clinic was obviously closed until today, just my luck!! 
I am trying to think on the positive side and get my fitness back and eat and drink better, Christmas threw that out of the window! I also need to have a smear test done so will get that out the way and sorted and be all prepared for our next cycle   Good luck to you all with your treatment this month

xx


----------



## Sarahlo

oh no Dora what a right pain. but as you say look into the positives and get back on track after the festive period. 

Good luck Armies mum and Godiva!!

My AF is due 2 weeks today but maybe sooner or later as cycle just getting back on track. as soon as she appears off to the clinic for baseline scan. Excited to start again finally after the last few months.

Good luck everyone cycling this month xx


----------



## Dora26

It is such a nuisance Sarah if only it had just stayed away a little longer, but this year I have told myself I will be positive and determined so trying to take the positives out of it and not think negatively (will see how long it lasts!). Glad you are looking forward to starting again and hope you had a lovely Christmas Sarah. 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Yup the same as in will try and focus on all the positives for as long as poss. Already not able to do Feb cycle if Jan fails as on holiday then so my positive is I'm in the Caribbean lol

Had a lovely Christmas thanks hope you did too. My AF arrived exactly 5 weeks after my MVA and I think I had ovulation pains yesterday so that puts me on track for roughly yesterday or today AF. my tracker says today in 2 weeks too so fingers crossed. Going to spend the next few weeks being as healthy as poss 😊


----------



## Arnies Mum

Hi Dora, 49 day cycle! That's a whopper! Such a shame your out but like you say its a good chance to offset the Christmas excess. Best of luck for the next one x 

Thanks Sarah, off for first scan on Friday. I'm trying with the positivity too! I've got a blackboard which I'm writing my cosmic orders for 2016 and top of the list is a baby! Putting those positive thoughts out into the universe! Always avoided wishing too much before now for fear of disappointment.  2016 is our year ladies!


----------



## Sarahlo

Exactly lets all start the new year off as positive as we can lol

Are you doing natural or medicated cycle Arnies mum? Sorry I've been off here for a while so can't remember now apologies x


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Happy New Year girls!

Glad to see you're all doing well and had a lovely Christmas.

I'm counting down the days to AF to start our last stimulated IUI, she is due in 20 days as long as my last treatment hasn't knocked her off track.

Funny isn't it how we want her to arrive when it's convenient for us 

2016 is definitely our year!!

xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

I remembered I had a question for anyone that might be able to help.

My clinic advised they will keep me on the same meds and dosage as last treatment, and I had 1 follicle (it only takes one eh!)

Is it possible to get more than one follicle on this next treatment? Or as I had one before will I only ever respond with one follie on this medication?

x


----------



## Arnies Mum

I'm doing medicated. Injecting using Gonal F and trigger with Ovitrelle. Speaking of which got to go and jab in a few minutes! 😬
Charlotte, I had one follicle last time and they have increased mine from 50 to 75 this time. Initially they said they were happy with the fact that I made it to insemination as so many over or under stim and can't actually get to that stage and told me to stay the same but then the next day they rang to say they changed their mind and wanted to increase it. I'm not sure what made them change? I'm just being positive and trusting what they say. X


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Have fun injecting!!

I actually really enjoy the injections...I never did one myself I always left it to my DP, I may try one next time if I am feeling brave x


----------



## Sarahlo

only had to inject the ovitrelle once and DW did that for me lol

Going to give it another 3 IUIs if that's needed before moving to IVF. Really don't want to do IVF if don't need to. 🙏 IUI works for me again!! Taking baby aspirin this time too after IUi!! x


----------



## Arnies Mum

Yes I think we are trying 3 times then will reassess. I don't want to do IVF either plus funds would be a bit of a stumbling block. What's baby aspirin?


----------



## Sarahlo

Yup if can avoid IVF would be very happy!!

It's low dose aspirin still not proven but as I had one miscarriage I read up on it and my dr was happy for me to take it if I wanted this time. it can sometimes help with early miscarriage and as I've had one miscarriage I would feel better taking it this time around. I did ask my consultant though first as some don't want you to take it and she was fine with me to have it. just need to confirm its after IUI and not just when get BFP!!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

That's interesting Sarah! Do you use that alongside cyclogest? What effect does baby aspirin have?

Sounds like we could be cycling around the same time me about a week behind you x


----------



## Godiva

AF can be a ***** ;-). In fact all symptoms can be. Bad enough tracking them when in the 2ww, but then she made me wait 4 days after BFN at day 15 before showing up (making me wonder whether test was wrong). Decided to use some of the ovulation sticks I had lying around to play with this month and see what cycle did. 3 days of "high fertility" and then a smiley on christmas eve, so ovulation was probably on christmas  or boxing day (as expected). I lost 5-6 kg last year with all the stress etc (and then managed to not gain it again, especially happy about it for wedding in October). Then I gained 3-4 kg in the last 2 weeks of the year. A lot of weight went of the breasts, and it has also come back there (okay, a bit on tummy too), so now with AF on her way and weight gain breasts are swollen and slightly painful, which all gets me back to the point of wondering: what if the tests were negative... I know, with AF last month, multiple neg tests of different brands on days 13 and 15 and a positive indicator that I ovulated at the expected time this month I can not be pregnant, but so frustrating that symptom watching just continued   . Ah well, just a few more days until next cycle starts...

We were going to do 3 IUI's originally, but I caved after one attempt: yes, IVF is more expensive but compared to multiple IUI's with donor sperm, better odds and the hope of multiple embryo's (to be frozen and used for a sibling (or more?) in a couple of years with younger eggs) I talked myself (and DH) into skipping next sessions and going straight for IVF. And here was me saying it would be more risks etc and should be avoided :-( . Respect to those with a stronger self control and more patience then me!

Injections: not looking forward to it. Got DH to do the Pregnyl (similar to Ovitrelle) shot last month, and squealed like a baby while he did it, poor thing. I hope he will still consider doing my shots this month (daily, not looking forward to that bit), but I will have to do a couple myself due to work :-s.

Baby aspirin: a low dose of aspirin. It is sometimes recommended for patients with certain coagulation problems, as it might help implantation in these cases. There is no proof ever found that a low dose (80-100 mg) would cause any harm to the baby. It has also proven to reduce the risk of pre-eclampsia if treatment is started in the first trimester. Problem about pre-eclampsia is that symptoms only start from 3rd trimester, so by the time it can be diagnosed it is too late to do any prevention. I expect Sarahlo is taking it for the first reason (aid implantation, although it has no proof in the absence of specific coag problems). I will admit to taking it after IUI too (with dr's consent), but then I am afraid I am turning into a hypochondriac, always fearing the worst. I have more medical knowledge then is good for me, and I just hope my doctors will tell me to stop being an idiot and a control freak if I go too far   .


----------



## Sarahlo

For me it's more to sustain a pregnancy if there is any underlying issues that can be helped by baby aspirin.
My consultant didn't say it was ness to take it but said I could if wanted and this time will give me piece of mind if anything!!


----------



## HighlandChick

Happy New Year Everyone! Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and New Year. Let's have our fingers crossed that 2016 will be our year.

We have reached the top of the waiting list 😱😊😊 and have an appointment on the 15th to sign all our paperwork and get scans up to date so hopefully I will be joining you all on the iui journey in Jan/Feb 😬

Good luck to everyone

Love Mrs B


----------



## Arnies Mum

Good Luck with IVF Godiva. 

Highland Chick- welcome. How exciting...seems by your signature you have been waiting a while x


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi Arnies Mum - yes a total of 20 months it's been a long time coming but we filled that time with lots of happy memories to take our minds off it. So ready to get started now though 😊😊


----------



## Sarahlo

Welcome on board HighlandChick - will you be doing mediacated  or unmedicated cycle? x


----------



## Clare1984

Hello ladies, happy new year, I hope everyone had a good Xmas break! I took a break from FF as it was driving me crazy thinking about treatment and babies everyday and didn't want it to take over my holiday. 

AF arrived today and starting another iui this cycle, going in for my first scan next Friday. My last cycle was 30 days so seems to be back to normal, (when I had the cyst my cycle was only 20 days long).

Dora - that's a shame you can't start till next month but will give you time to prepare and you you feel healthier and more positive for it! 

Arnies mum - good luck with your cycle, we are only a few days apart! 

Everyone else good luck with starting your cycles


----------



## Arnies Mum

Hi Clare
Yes we are a week apart and both on our 2nd try! Although my first try went quite smoothly I'm hoping this will be the one as now I know what to expect at every stage any anxiety i was feeling is hopefully removed 😃 Best of luck xxx


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi sarahlo - thanks so much for the welcome. I will be doing unmedicated. As far as we know no issues with me. We are having DIUI as my husband is trans. Looks like you have had a very tough time. Wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hey beattie 

I had exactly the same as you a blood test confirmed no ovulation. I then went on to a medicated cycle of IUI with menopur and ovitrelle. Unfortunately that resulted in a BFN 

We have been told by the clinic to do 1 more cycle of medicated IUI which will start when AF arrives in around 2 weeks but if that fails also we have been advised to move onto IVF.

Good luck with your treatment! X


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Beattie,

Id definitely try a medicated next cycle if I were you. There are many drugs which can assist with ovulation and I think Clomid is the main one. It will bring on ovulation for you if you don't ovulate naturally. I know of a few people who took clomid for no ovulation and they managed to get pregnant after a few tries!! 

Thanks Highland chick, its been a little bit of a roller coaster physically and mentally but i'm fully recharged and ready for cycle number 4!! Good luck starting your journey, hopefully this year will bring us all some babies  x


----------



## Littledream

i would like to join in


----------



## Arnies Mum

Beattie, I am doing a stimulated cycle and it involves injecting daily from day 3 of your cycle up until you do your injection for ovulation and then you have the IUI. I had 3 scans in total to check the follicle growth then obviously the IUI so 4 trips in total. I am lucky as clinic is 10 minutes from my work so I just pop out for an early lunch break! 
I think fertility treatment in general is a lot about luck and it will happen when it's meant to....I am happy trying IUI first as I don't think it affects your life/ body as much as IVF. Lower odds but wanted to try the easy option first and take the risk that it might just work. X 

Hi littledream 😀


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Beattie -  hopefully back on track now this month! 

I would agree with Arnies Mum about IVF. It's much tougher physically on the body and especially if you end up having more than 1 round of IVF. 
With my clomid its just pills, last time i was scanned every couple of days so again i think 2 or 3 times. I ended up having a follicle reduction as mine went mental on the clomid.

If its ovulation issues then i would deffo give IUI a go. If you dont ovulate naturally then you can never get pregnant. Drugs to induce ovulation will fix that. Fingers crossed it may just work!! x


----------



## Godiva

AF on her way... Should be properly there tomorrow! Getting excited and nervous... I know it is what I want, but all those stupid tiniest niggles about what I am doing coming up. This time also questions like: what if baby has a handicap? Yes of course I expect to love it and not want to loose him/her, but will I not always feel a "what if..." Stupid, I know, and things that go through everybody's head when they are (trying to get) pregnant, but all the effort we are putting into this. But again, I would not NOT want to do it. Wish I could stop thinking :-D


----------



## Sarahlo

Welcome Littledream 

Oh Godiva its a head screw isn't it... sometimes i hate the things i think about all sorts of things in life but its part and parcel of life i guess!!

I'm going from excited one day to overthinking everything the next!!.. Such a journey this is hey. Hopefully we will have little bundles of joys to bring us happiness in the near future


----------



## HighlandChick

Welcome littledream and good luck x


----------



## Littledream

Thank you everyone, i am on day 23 stimms......Help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buttercup89

Can I join this chat, I'm on day 1 of stims for first Iui. Such a big change being on 50gf instead of 375gf. Though I'm already cramping quite a bit on the left side so praying it's not a cyst! I have had two full rounds of IVF but due to thyroid issues miscarried both my little baby's before 12 weeks.

I'm on a medicated cycle along with steroids and pessarys afterwards. I really wish us all to mummy's this year 2015 was very hard but I'm staying positive x.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Welcome buttercup and littledream wishing you all the best in your cycles!

Thanks Beattie - it was hard going but I'm ready to start again now. I had the same worries as you in relation to making the time for treatment. I had my first baseline scan on day 3 of my cycle. I then started injections of menopur that day and on my 7th injection went in for my first monitoring scan. I was responding but not massively so went in about 4 days later for my next monitoring scan which was scan 3 overall but 2nd monitoring scan. I then went back 48 hours later for my 3rd monitoring scan, 4th scan overall and had the go ahead to do the trigger injection of ovitrelle that night and had IUI 36 hours later. I absolutely LOVED the process. I thoroughly enjoyed it and can't wait to do it again!! 

Xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Wow that is quite far hun. Do you now have any clinics closer? 

I kind of wish I had gone for ivf too but everything happens for a reason and you will still need the same appointments if not more for ivf won't you? 

Are you having your progesterone checked this month too? Xx


----------



## Arnies Mum

Hi ladies, been for my first scan and the 75 gonal f is doing the trick. I have 3 nice big follies (11, 12, 13) but a few smaller ones around the 9mm mark hanging around! Waiting to hear if I am to continue with 75 in the hope that just the 3 biggies keep going and not the others OR drop down to 50 and hope the biggies keep responding as well as they have been. Back there on Monday at 9 x


----------



## Clare1984

Hi Arnies mum, that's great news, good start, hopefully You will know more on Monday, what day are you on? X


----------



## Arnies Mum

I'm on day 7 so had 4 days if injecting. Clinic have put me down to 50 from today now so just hoping those 3 keep growing 😃


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Arnies mum that sounds fab to me! I didn't have that many follies on my second scan think I only had 2 worth looking at and then dropped to 1!

Beattie push for your investigations hun. Did you have the test with the dye into your tubes? Sorry forgot what it's called x


----------



## Godiva

Arnies mum: sounding good!

Beattie and Charlotte: medicated IUI and IVF would probably take just as many trips. If everything is funded I would definitely consider continuing with IUI, but if you have to pay for it yourself the step to IVF is much smaller (bigger cost, but if you calculate the cost of 3 IUI to 1 IVF to have about the same chances of success the difference is not as big, and hoping fort some frozen embryos for future cycles).
At my local hospital (Belgium) I had some tests before being considered to start treatment: basic bloods with hormones at day 5, ultrasound, and a hysterosalpingography (HSG) (actually I got the foam/US version instead of dye and X-ray: they called it HyFoSy - less painful, no X-ray but more false negatives). The ultrasound showed a fibroid, which was confirmed on hysteroscopy without anaes. I was then booked for resection of the fibroid under general anaes, and as the HSG could not guarantee tubes were open they did a laparoscopy to check tubes at same time. Luckily tubes appeared fine. Only then would they have treated me (but I had already decided I wanted my child to be able to contact the donor when it grew up, an option that does not exist in Belgium, which is how I ended up being treated in UK).

AF has finally appeared in full force (after a couple of false starts passed 2 days), so I am having US tomorrow. Then I will have to get over my dislike of injections and start stimulating  (can't get DH to do it all the time due to irregular working hours, so have to learn to do it to myself  ).


----------



## SmilingMrs

Hi yall! I have never posted on one of these sites before. but seems to be a little therapeutic reading the thread knowing that we aren't the only ones on this fertility journey. We are on our second iui cycle treatment. We love our doctor and are confident in Gods plan for us! Hoping this one is the one. I go in for my Blood draw on the 22nd (14 days post iui) to see if it worked! tww is HARD! hope all you ladies get the great news you're hoping for! God bless! 

Anyone else have their iui on Friday 1/8/16?


----------



## Arnies Mum

Hi all (welcome SmilingMrs) 
Just back from my 2nd scan. 3 big follies still growing and the rest stayed small. 3 are at 16,15 and 13. Another scan booked for Wednesday morning but checking for my surge in between as they are growing quickly. 
All looking positive...apart from finding a blooming lump in my boob. Going to gp tomorrow as I'm pretty sure it's hormonal but best to get it checked x


----------



## Clare1984

Hi Arnies mum, that's good news, sounds like they are growing quickly hopefully they will be ready by Wednesday? 

Welcome SmilingMrs, good luck on the 2ww. was ur cycle medicated or natural? X


----------



## SmilingMrs

Thank you ladies! 

Arnies Mum 3 big follies is good news! Praying for your appointment tomorrow. and praying for a green light for you on wednesday appointment! good luck!

Clare1984 Both of my iui cycles have been medicated. My first iui cycle was medicatied with clomid and ovedril trigger. This second one my doc added gonal F. So this one was clomid, Gonal F then the trigger. Crossing our fingers that 2nd time is a charm. My body handled this round a lot different. Hoping thats a good sign… we will see! 

How about you? Where are you at in your journey? Would love to have a buddy in this tww!


----------



## Clare1984

I am still in the early stages of my cycle, day 6, going for my first scan on Friday to start monitoring the size of folicles. Trying to stay positive and healthy in the meantime! 

A friend of mine recommended taking bee pollen supplements for fertility so I am taking them, don't know if it will make a difference or not! What is everyone else taking supplement wise, just out of interest? Xx


----------



## Arnies Mum

Fingers crossed SmilingMrs. What body changes have you noticed this time? 
I just take folic acid. I eat very healthy (I'm strange and prefer healthy food)  drinking loads of water and eating more nuts and seeds! I read something about Brazil nuts! I'm not changing much as I just figure it will happen when it happens x


----------



## SmilingMrs

Arnies Mum: Honestly i think its more mental changes for me this time. My DH and i prayed a lot over this one, and i just have a peaceful mindset this time around. Just anxious because we want this so badly. The procedure went extremely smooth this time, i had minimal uncomfort or pain at time or after procedure. I had cramping the day after(which i didnt have last time), but it only last a short period of the day. Feeling bloated this time(also didnt feel last time). My bbs are starting to get a little sore(normal pms symptom for me). Im pretty sure most of that is all the hormones and trigger since it took more meds than last time.  Im trying not to overthink, or over analyse this time, that made the tww miserable last round. So all in all, i feel really good this time!


----------



## Arnies Mum

I feel the same. I think unbeknown to me I was anxious last time which is totally normal but this time I'm enjoying it as I know there is nothing to be scared of. Every time I see the nurse I bounce in saying 'it's working this time Sue'  or  'i wonder what to treat myself to next month when I don't have treatment to pay for once it's worked!!!!' 
Trying to be positive. My boobs are a little uncomfortable and I have have bloating this time (like 3 months gone!). Must be the gonal f 😡


----------



## SmilingMrs

Arnies Mum: My thoughts exactly! This time is the one! Positivity=results! Our doctors have been so great throughout this entire process. Love them so much. And my husband reached over while we were watching tv last night, put his hand over my belly and prayed. Cutest thing. We are staying positive this time while staying realistic in recognising that all the emotions im feeling are completly normal. That has helped this time. BABY DUST ALL AROUND! This one is gonna work. Ill keep you posted on any changes in my body that i notice. You do the same!


----------



## Buttercup89

Hey I too had my first scan today, I have 4 follies two are small which is good and I have another 2 one on each side measuring around 12 and 14mm. Next scan Wednesday at 10.40.

I too am eating Brazil nuts much to my dismay but anything to keep my little miracle secure and safe. Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Arnies Mum

Hi Buttercup...your one scan behind me then so we will be 2ww together! Those 2 follies are good sizes for first scan. Good luck x


----------



## Buttercup89

Great to know I have someone to buddy with for the long wait til test day! I have a feeling transfer will be Friday or Saturday. 

Anyone have a what's happens after transfer day for each day during the two week wait? 

What are you planning to get up to? I have two weeks off work and just don't know what is best


----------



## Godiva

I was glad i could go to work last time. Would go crazy without wrk and colleagues to distract me.


----------



## Buttercup89

I work with children so my clinic were apprehensive with me lifting them each day


----------



## Godiva

I try to get others to do my lifting and try to avoid any potentially harmful exposures, but then i am in a position that i find ways of doing it unobtrusively   and otherwise i just let people believe me to be bossy  . I can however imagine it could be more difficult in other circumstances, and i do warn the people doing the work schedules.


----------



## Arnies Mum

I'm definitely working right through, I would go mad. Probably even go back to work on the day of the iui depending on the time they get me in. I've been told to just carry on as normal. 
I'm also going to try not to symptom watch this time during 2ww. I was obsessed last time. I'm also trying to fill my weekends with things to do so I'm not sat round the house. More so in the 2nd week though. A day trip to the coast with the dogs and friends that sort of thing x


----------



## Clare1984

Do chocolate covered Brazil nuts count?!   you've got to have some treats in this process right! I did buy plain ones as well just to mix it up. 

Hi buttercup, is this your first iui? I would definitely make some plans for a couple of the days just to take your mind off it and for things to look forward to, or even get yourself a new book or a couple of box sets to watch. X


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi everyone just finished two night shifts and have just woken up and seems I've missed a lot of chatter lol!

Welcome smilingmrs and Good luck for your 2ww

Arniesmum sounds like things are going in the right direction for you best of luck

Beattie02 what clinic are you going to? Sounds like you have the same issue as me we are 3 hours away from clinic it's a nightmare. I will be making this journey on Friday.

Three days till our appointment and hopefully find out when I will be joining you all on this crazy journey 

Baby dust to all

MrsB


----------



## Littledream

After 26 days of stims (don't ask)  and down Reg since end of Nov,  I am finally ready to trigger.  I had 7 or 8 scans done when I was stiming and each time it showed no real growth,  that was until Friday past.  And Fridays scan went really well, showed two follicles a good size and was called back yesterday for another scan.  I actually didn't think they would have grown at all and the cycle was going to be infact cancelled (which was mentioned by the nurse last week) but!! I have now got three mature eggs and the blood wok came back today with excellent figures so we are triggering tonight.  We have been given 4 trigger shots..... One for tonight and then the other three to be taken every other day...... Seems odd,  anyone know why this is the case?? 

Don't give up,  PMA has kept me going.... I was penciled down for 7 days stims (with pcos)  and I did well over 3 weeks!!!


----------



## Godiva

Sometimes the trigger shots (containing hCG) are repeated to help "support" the corpus luteum (the remains of the follicle, that produces progesterone which avoids the uterine lining to start disintegrating and shedding). Maybe it has something to do with the long stimulation you had, but I do not know for sure. It might be best to ask somebody at the clinic? They are bound to be able to explain...


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi everyone

Hope all doing well this cycle so far. I'm hopefully joining you all again soon. AF due in around 6 days and for once I cant wait 😊 xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Good morning ladies!!

No sooner had I said that yesterday AF arrived this morning with a bang 4-5 days early. Body still regulating I guess after the miscarriage!! Anyway baseline booked in for tomorrow AM hoping all looks ok for treatment to commence. All being well I will start 50mg clomid tomorrow for 5 days. 

Hope everyone is doing good x


----------



## Clare1984

Hey Sarah, that's good news, at least you can get started, hope it all goes well tomorrow for you. X


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Clare - excited and nervous for this upcoming cycle tbh!!

How are you getting on? Scan this Friday did you say? what CD will you be on then x


----------



## Arnies Mum

That's great Sarah! Good Luck. 
Been for scan this morning and 3 follies still there. Slowed down a little bit since Monday so now at 15,16,17mm. Waiting for a call back to see when to trigger and if tonight is a 50 or up to 75iu of Gonal F to give them a final boost. but iui will be Sat or Sunday which is great. No need to use up holiday x


----------



## Sarahlo

That's brilliant Armies mum wishing you the best of luck!! I really I hope I get 3 follicles this time around too even better if I don't need the follicle reduction this time 🤗

looking forward to hearing how everyone is getting on this cycle. we need some BFP ladies 😘 x


----------



## Clare1984

Yes scan on Friday morning - day 10, slightly anxious and hoping everything is normal this cycle, I bet you are the same! 

Arnies mum - that is great news, I bet you are relieved/excited. Good luck for the iui


----------



## Sarahlo

Ah yes that's right Clare you had the cyst last month. I'm sure it be fine now hun most of the time they are gone by the next cycle. fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Arnies Mum

Thanks everyone. I don't think I'll feel relief until a baby is in my arms!  
I'm glad there are a few of us this time...nice busy thread of support really helps x


----------



## Buttercup89

So had second scan have a lead follie of 16 and 3 others at 11. Being re scan tomorrow to decide when to trigger my bet is it will be Saturday transfer. What sort of measurement should we have for lining on transfer day. Mine is currently 7.3


----------



## Arnies Mum

My clinic says they look for lining over 8. Mine was 9.7 today after 3rd scan x


----------



## Sarahlo

Strangely lining is another one that varies from clinic to clinic. tbh I can't remember what mine say but it's not as high as 8. I think they are happy with it around the 7 mark!!


----------



## Buttercup89

Think I better up my milk and water intake.


----------



## Clare1984

my clinic said the lining also depends on the amount of mature folicles you have, so that's probably why yours isn't as high as Arnies mums as, so I wouldn't worry too much. X


----------



## Arnies Mum

Isn't it strange how clinics vary for the same procedure. 

What's this about water and milk? I drink loads of water anyway but no milk!


----------



## Sarahlo

I know it's crazy isn't it. no wonder we sometimes don't know if we are coming or going sometimes lol


----------



## Buttercup89

My clinic says healthy diet to include lots of protein, greens,and nuts. Along with 2-3 litres of water and litre of milk


----------



## Sarahlo

Buutercup what do you mean about transfer btw? Are you doing something else along with IUI?


----------



## Buttercup89

Sorry I naturally say transfer as I have already done two IVF cycles I mean iui day!


----------



## Arnies Mum

buttercup- how come after two IVF your going to IUI? It's usually the other way around isn't it? 

I've just done my 75iu gonal f injection - blimey it hurt! It was a proper syringe thing and vial rather than the pen. A right faff! (Or perhaps I made a mess of it! ) so much more liqued that seemed so stiff to push in and was burning afterwards. I hope I did it right although I don't think you can really go wrong as such. I don't want another one like that in a hurry! 
I read a study today about the much higher success rates if you lay down for 30 minutes after IUI. I think last time I was only asked to stay in the chair they did the insemination on for about 5 minutes. What did your clinics do? 
I think I'm going to stay at the clinic after mine for half an hour extra on Saturday. Have one of the 'free' hot chocolates and lay as horizontal as I can as they have nice chairs and footstools and a lovely waiting room. I'm in no rush to get home and you never know!!!!!!


----------



## Buttercup89

We are just doing a sneaky Iui, though our consultant believed we may have missed an easier option hence why we are willing to give it ago as it means less drugs on my body. I'm very optimistic for this so happy to see that word "pregnant" after two weeks! 

IVF is very stressful when it comes to Stimming and EC, it's not at all easy, I suffered two miscarriages on both of my cycles and it's believed my thyroid was the reason why. Now this is controlled we thought we have the cash spare so let's give it ago. Our parents think our 3rd cycle isn't happening until May so I'm praying this is going to be the best news for them.


----------



## Arnies Mum

Ahh I see. Thanks for explaining. Sending you lots of luck this time. I really hope we both get our BFPs at the same time 🙏


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahh buttercup bless you!! really hope you get a lovely BFP this time also. 

Yep I would agree re IVF being a lot more hard on the body etc I know some people going through it also. Some people think IVf is similar to IUI and there isn't much difference. I really pray I get pregnant with IUI again and not have to do IVF. But obviously will if have to. x


----------



## Sarahlo

Bless you arnies mum hoping your feeling ok. I didn't lay down for more than 5 mins after my last one. I'm not sure if with IUI I believe that it's more beneficial. My consultant says the sperms  are so high up anyway and in the right position. This time though I'm having the day off just because I have a days holiday to take this month x


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning Everyone!!

Baseline scan was great everything looked fine / normal even my tiny polyp looked to have gone too!! Starting with 50mg Clomid tonight.. aaaaand she's off the blocks yay 🤗


----------



## Hijabi

Hi all,

I'm joining this thread, as we too are on our 1st cycle of SIUI.
Had the first scan today, was a bit weird being on AF, but the nurse was really lovely about it all.
The scan it self took longer then when i had it last time, as she said i have an tilted uterus? and she couldn't find the eggs, but after a while of probing, she said they are at the top. She said i had 10 on one egg and 6 on the other, no idea what that means....but she said its all good, and gave me meds to use from tomorrow.

Feeling excited that we are finally here...

All the best to the rest of you, it's good that we have this thread to support each other through this process.

Have any of you told family/friends about this? We haven't as it puts more pressure on and people end up being nosy...


----------



## Lyndsey30

Hi everyone. I've just started my very first IUI cycle this month. Feeling excited but nervous and like I've got a lot to learn!! Would love some support and advice on what to expect etc.
I started Norothisterone on 26th Dec which was supposed to bring my AF last week to then start treatment. Obviously my body decided to do its own thing and I didn't come on till Monday which has pushed everything back a week but hey ho. Had my baseline scan yesterday and was told I'm all good to go so starting injecting Suprecur in the morn and Menopur in the eve. Haven't had any side effects yet but only started yesterday. Although they said everything was OK to start treatment, the scan did reveal that I have a retroverted uterus ( about 15% of women have this, apparently) and that I have seemingly mild PCOS (this explains a few things) - just to add a few extra curve balls!! It's annoyed me a bit cos I've had 2 pelvic ultra sound scans in the last 5 years (not at this clinic) and I was told I didn't have PCOS and no one mentioned the retroverted uterus!! On the positive side, I'm glad of the info and feel that the clinic (WFI, Neath) are really thorough and hopefully that means better results! Just wondered what everyone's experiences were with IUI really as I feel a bit clueless. Also what the side effects are like with these drugs as that's one thing I've been worried about! Good luck to everyone cycling this month 😀 x


----------



## Buttercup89

So I have had third scan at 9am and all is perfect I was asked to trigger at 11am so literally left the clinic straight home to be ready for the last injection. I have Iui tomorrow at 1.20pm only one juicy follie in the running so have all my faith on this beautiful egg fertilising and implanting well. Otd is 29th jan


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Girls and welcome to the thread.

Hijabi - I think she will have been talking about follciles, 10 on 1 side and 6 on the other. They contain eggs but sometimes not all follicles will have an egg inside as you probably are aware. Good luck with your cycle!!

Lyndsey30 - Good luck with your cycle too. I don't know much about the side affects with the injections i'm afraid. The hardest I got to was Clomid pills last time and I am starting them again tonight. Some people have side affects some don't. I didnt have any last time but taking my pills at night is meant to help with that. 

Buttercup - Goodluck for tomorrow, it only takes the one.. last time I had 3 follicles but still only 1 took!! xx


----------



## Buttercup89

Thanks Sarahlo, I do have 2 others but they seem a bit smaller at 13 and 14 they may catch up who knows. Does the trigger still allow the follies to continue to grow? I always forget to ask!


----------



## Sarahlo

Yup trigger gives them a final boost for sure!! Good luck 🤗


----------



## Clare1984

Morning ladies! 

Sarah that's a great start, good luck with this cycle, when do you go for your first scan? 

Welcome to the thread Hijabi and Lyndsey and good luck with your cycles😊, when I was on the menopure injections I didn't really have any side affects apart from towards the end, sometimes I would get a dull ache in the ovaries but nothing painful. 

Buttercup - good luck and all the best for tomorrow. X


----------



## Buttercup89

Made me even more positive, as I had x2 trigger shots to take. Trying to make sure I drink my 3 litres today!


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Clare. Really excited. Scan is in a weeks time. Has to rush off for work so will call them later to book in for next week prob Wednesday so I can have another scan Friday before weekend!!

Bet you can't wait for your scan tomorrow 😊


----------



## Arnies Mum

Good luck to the new ladies! I have had two cycles of stimulated iui with injections and can honestly say it's been a breeze. No side effects that I can notice. 
I'm taking my Trigger tonight and iui on Sat morning. Got to nip to clinic in morning to sign my consent form as nurse forgot to get me to do it. I might ask her for another sneaky scan to see if the 75 dose last night I took did anything. I'm just interested and I think it's useful to know for possible future cycles (not that I'm needing them though as this is SO working this time!)


----------



## Dora26

Good luck to you all. Although I'm out this month I am still reading all your stories. We will try on our own this month and are currently getting flashing smileys on the OPK so will try our luck on our own  

Buttercup I hope you don't mind me asking but what were the issues with your thyroid? I also have thyroid issues and had to get these sorted before I could start any kind of treatment. I have an under active thyroid so they upped my medication to what they wanted it to be, I am hoping this will help with everything in the long run but it is always another worry 

xx


----------



## Buttercup89

Hey Dora I had under active thyroid when I had two rounds of ivf no one picked up my thyroid level being 3.60 so I was put on meds 2nd Dec levthyroxine 50 mg and by the 28th Dec it was already down to 2.20. Which I was impressed it had come down so quickly, I now do this iui knowing my thyroid is below 2.5 and maybe lower as I have to continue with the meds throughout treatment and pregnancy and no doubt forever like my mother.


----------



## Sallyt31

Hi all
I'm back!  I've had a break from the forum whilst I wait on my hysteroscopy to hopefully removed my polyp and wanted to chill out over Christmas and new year not thinking about it all. 
Had pre op today so all good for op on 1st Feb and then hopefully I'll have my last IUI begining of March before embarking on IVF either my eggs or donor ones, still deciding on Spain or here but praying we don't have to do it!  We all deserve luck in 2016 it has to be our year ladies 🍀👍


----------



## Lyndsey30

Thanks for the reassurance re the drugs, Arnies mum and Claire1984. I'm hoping I'll be the same and won't have any bad side effects 😀 Hi Hijabi, looks like we're newbies together. We haven't told our families tbh, I'm quite a private person and I think it would just lead to loads of questions and add pressure. I would eventually like to be able to speak to my family about it but I don't feel I can atm. 

I've got another scan booked Weds, can't wait! God knows what I'm going to be like on my 2WW lol. This may sound like a silly question but is there anything I can or should be doing atm like following a particular diet etc etc? I'm new to this and feeling a bit overwhelmed tbh x


----------



## Dora26

Hi Buttercup, 

Thanks for letting me know about that, mine was under active too which is how we started this journey, after coming off the pill my periods didn't come back properly and eventually they put it down to my thyroid so started taking tablets for it. Before I could go ahead with iui they wanted me to get it down to an even lower number (can't remember what now) so it's good to know that what I'm on it hopefully going to do the trick, I'm taking 75mg at the moment. 

Wishing everyone the best of luck and nice to hear from you Sally xx


----------



## Arnies Mum

Lyndsey, I have read on here that plenty of water, lots of protein and Brazil nuts are good but I generally do those anyway. Not so great with the protein as I could easily be a veggie If I didn't have a total carnivore of a husband so I pop a spoon of his protein powder in my morning nutri bullet shake. I think it's so easy to become obsessed with what you should and shouldn't do but personally I just think that eat healthy and everything in moderation. 

I just think about the amount of women who get pregnant out there without thinking about it. I'm sure they probably weren't eating bloody Brazil nuts religiously haha 😂

I was a bit overwhelmed on my first cycle but this time I'm really enjoying it....bit strange I know. I can only speak from my experience but there really is nothing to worry about or fear. None of the procedures hurt in fact I didn't even know she had inserted the sperm until she said all done! The 2ww is a bummer pshychologically and I don't really think there is much any of us can so to get through that part. I'm just trying to plan things at the weekends and I'll be at work in the week so my mind will be active most of the time X GOOD LUCK EVERYONE X


----------



## Buttercup89

I'm convinced my thyroid meds have made a big difference I use to naturally ovulate every other month and now I'm back to each month on cycle day 16/17


----------



## Hijabi

Hi all,
Its so nice to have the support of this group whilst we are growing through this. 
Thanks to everyones replies. Lyndsey good to see we are are doing the cycle at the seme time time. I am going to start injections tmrw. Not sure about side effects but ive been told they arent too bsd.

So if I have 10 &6 follicles on each egg...is that good or too many as I understand they dont want more then 3 to grow.

Also what is the take on exercise? I wanted to do some home dvd exercise, should this be ok?

For those with low thyroid, I have low thyroid too and its stable atm as im taking 75mg a day. Once stable iv been told shouldnt affect things.
Good luck to all and thanks for all the suport and positive messages. Xxx


----------



## Clare1984

Hi all, hope you are all well. I just had my first scan (day 10) the cyst has gone down but I don't have any dominant folicles yet, the dr said it might be too early in the cycle and to come back next Wednesday, I must say I am a little bit disappointed but as my cycle is usually 30/32 days I guess it is still early. Trying to stay positive for next week. 

Hijabi- I'm sure it is fine to do some light exercise in the early stages. 

Dora great to hear from you, good luck this month, at least you don't have to worry about going for scans this month! 

Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Clare - did they say how many you had and how big they are? I think it's ok at day 10 not to have a dominant one on natural cycle x


----------



## Clare1984

No, I did ask what size they were and they wouldn't tell me, just said they are still small, so I'm guessing they are under 10, I do remember the last natural cycle being a bit slow at the beginning so hopefully nothing to worry about! X


----------



## Arnies Mum

I was told no to running and yoga as the twisting can affect things. I was told just swimming but again I think different clinics say different things .i would imagine this is mainly for stimulated cycles.  I'm not doing anything whist going stir crazy!


----------



## Buttercup89

Well Im Now On The Two Week wait. Iui went perfectly so here's hoping I don't meet AF for the next 9 months! 
Baby dust to all x


----------



## Dora26

Fingers crossed for you Buttercup. Hope it all went well xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Good luck buttercup 🍀🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Clare1984

Good luck buttercup! Glad it all went well. Xx


----------



## Arnies Mum

Good luck! X I'll be joining you tomorrow at 10.30 x


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Good luck Buttercup!

I had a question for anyone that has used cyclogest. I used this in December but when I had a BFN I stopped and AF arrived. My next cycle I am now on seems to have shortened, from 36 down to 31 (basically I had my LH SURGE and based on my luteal phase AF should be here in 4 days which will mean my cycle is short than normal )

Has anyone ever had this before? Cyclogest affecting a cycle over a month later? 

Thanks girls xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Great stuff Arnies mum - hoping for some BFPs this Jan girls!! let's kick off the year in style 🤗

I have my scan on weds CD8 hoping the follicles will be having a party this weekend on the Clomid 😂👯


----------



## HighlandChick

Hey everybody

Sending everyone good luck wishes for your cycles. Looks like I will be joining all you lovely ladies on the iui journey 😊

Had my appointment at Aberdeen today and all the many papers signed, ultrasound all fine cyst has gone thank god and progesterone levels perfect so got the go ahead to start this cycle. So I'm currently on day 2. Need to start ovulation tests from day 10.  

So excited to get started

Mrs B xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Your one day behind me HighlandChick I'm on CD3 🤗


----------



## HighlandChick

Aww Sarahlo I'm glad I have someone at the same stage of cycle as me. Good luck and sending all the baby dust I can xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks and back at you too 🤗

I'm in the clinic Wednesday CD8 for my scan to see how the follicles are doing. I'm on day 3 of Clomid and 2 days to go!! x


----------



## HighlandChick

Sarahlo - I'm doing a natural cycle so i just need to wait till CD10 to start ovulation tests and then wait for that smiley face. Hope your scan goes well on Wednesday and those follicles are growing nicely.


----------



## Buttercup89

Hope your iui went well Arnies mum.  I'm 1dpiui and last night I just couldn't sleep I just couldn't get comfy in bed with the cramping still. I'm a lay in my tummy girl when it comes to sleeping well. For some reason I just didn't want to do that last night. Even though I know it doesn't affect our chances etc.


----------



## Arnies Mum

It was fine. Clinic running an hour late though....shame as I could have had a lay in! 
Tiny bit more uncomfortable this time...apparently my cervix was having a wonky day! They said it went well though and I could see on the screen the swimmers (well the liqued) going up the tubes so now nature needs to take its course. Now for the horrible bit...the 2ww X 
Sorry to hear your cramping all night, hopefully you will sleep better tonight....my cramps only lasted a couple of hours. Feel fine now.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Arnies mum that sounds fab I would love to see that! Did you see it going into your fallopian tubes?

AF Due for me on Tuesday can't wait to join you all eeeek xx


----------



## Arnies Mum

Yes I did....although I saw the same thing last time and that was BFN so no telling where they are swimming! 
Did they not use the ultrasound when you had your iui?


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Wow how lovely  nope no ultrasound with our IUI unfortunately! 

Can't believe we will be going for round 3 soon! Third time lucky I'm hoping! Such a journey xx


----------



## Arnies Mum

Fingers crossed for you Charlotte. Like you say 3rd time lucky. Oh and I forgot to reply to your question regarding cyclogest. I can't speak from experience as I have crinone gel but as they are both progesterone I suppose they are similar. This changed my cycles slightly. The one where I got a bfn AF arrived 5 days later I think. A total of 6 days later than my normal cycle of 28 days on the dot. Last cycle where I had a month off treatment my cycle was 29 days.


----------



## Sarahlo

Glad all went well Arnies Mum - hopefully I'll be joining you all in no time!! Hopefully scan on weds will give me an indication on when IUI will be. Last time it was trigger CD13 Iui CD15 - so that would be a week weds!!!


----------



## HighlandChick

Good luck buttercup and Arnies mum on your 2ww.   For some bfps for you both.


----------



## Buttercup89

Thank you highlands chick, have to say I start the pessaries tonight, and since Friday had mega cramping and a headache so hoping the progesterone meds don't make me feel worst!! Had a good day got some fresh air, went to church enjoyed a lunch out and now I am just chilling. Anything to stay busy and be normal!!


----------



## Arnies Mum

Thanks highland chick. I started pessaries yesterday and already my boobs are sore. Bloomin things! 
I've had a chilled day walking the dogs, pottering at home and watched a film. I went on Netflix and searched Melissa Mcarthy as I think she is so funny and the one film that came up was one called Back up plan....low and behold it's about a single lady who has IUI and ends up with twins! First attempt....shame real life isn't always like the films!


----------



## Sarahlo

Happy Monday everyone 😊

Hope 2WW isn't driving you mad yet Arnies mum and buttercup!!

Hopefully me and HighlandChick will be joining you very soon!! x


----------



## Clare1984

Hello everyone hope you all had a good weekend! 

Arnies mum - so glad iui went well, good luck with the 2ww. 

I am trying to stay healthy and positive on this blue Monday! hoping that these little folicles have grown by Wednesday. Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Same here Clare I've got my scan weds also and hoping the Clomid is doing its thing. I will be CD8 on weds and last time same cd I had around 6 between 8-10mm and some smaller ones which ended up growing loads too lol. Hoping all will be well x


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hey everyone

I'm due to start another stimulated IUI this week but I'm starting to come down with a cold.

Has anyone else been through treatment whilst ill? I'm worried my clinic will refuse treatment this month.

Thanks 😊😊 xx


----------



## HighlandChick

Hate Monday mornings so cold today ❄😨

Hope the 2ww is not to stressful and not driving you bonkers buttercup and arnies mum. Hoping I will be there soon. Trying to keep myself busy this week until I can start testing for ovulation on sat. So much so I'm taking a clients out form work tomorrow on my day off lol!

Mrs B x


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey HighlandChick - time really does drag when having to wait doesn't it!!

Did you get all your initial tests done by the gp and are you funded? x


----------



## HighlandChick

Hey sarahlo - Yeah it is dragging so so much. Yeah we got all out initial tests at GP like progesterone levels, chlamydia screening and smear etc. We were very lucky with the gp that referred us. But now he has left so I hope his replacement is just as good. Yes we are funded also very lucky with that. What about yourself?


----------



## Sarahlo

We are with a private clinic NHS pulled funding but now it's back. We are staying private though as like where we are. I got all my tests done on NHS those saved money there. I did have a second hycosy tho to double check one tube and both now clear phew!! Can't wait for my scan weds but also semi nervous too. hope the Clomid has done its job again lol. Do you have medicated cycles funded too? x


----------



## HighlandChick

Yes if we need medicated we are also funded. It's very good up here but it's was a long time waiting for it. 20 months on the waiting list due to lack of donors. But we have made it now. Had my best sleep last night since our appointment on Friday think everything had been going round in my head but slept brilliant last night 😊


----------



## Sarahlo

Yes also we didn't want to wait so we were able to fund ourselves privately luckily. 

Have you had tube test done also? This confirms both tubes are open for IUI to be successful!! I had it done twice glad I won't be having that again it blumin hurt 😳


----------



## Arnies Mum

I'm definitely going mad during the 2ww! I read somewhere some Chinese old wives tale that keeping your feet warm  helps with implantation by sending just enough heat to the uterus so I'm say at my desk at work with my feet on a hot water bottle! Haha officially got the 2ww madness! 
Fingers crossed for all the upcoming scans x


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahh bless you Arnies mum it's a killer waiting isn't it!! 

How are you feeling other than impatient lol. yes also read about keeping feet warm too!!

Yup scan tomorrow excited and nervous. Hoping the follicles are of good sizes and more than one of them lol

If I am to have IUI same cd like last time it would be a week tomorrow. eeek!!! x


----------



## Arnies Mum

Oooh a week tomorrow. How exciting! 
I feel totally normal except the progesterone is doing its thing. Sore boobs, cramps and worst of all constipation. Exactly the same as last time!


----------



## Sarahlo

yes usual cyclogest issues!!

well hope it doesn't drag too much hun and hopefully I'll be joining in for your second week x


----------



## Buttercup89

What a morning, feeling shattered already...why the heck does progesterone pessaries cause so many symptoms!!!

Maybe a little tmi...but this morning I found it quite difficult to get the pessary high enough....I've ended up phoning 4 pharmacies and touch wood I'm off to get an applicator version as I really find the whole thing quite unpleasant.  On a plus side at least I know they work, gone off drinking decafe tea, have had a headache since day of Iui but most of all feeling quite nausea today.  As for sore breasts, they seem more sensitive but so far are not hurting/aching.

Off to visit grannies on her 84th birthday, followed by a walk on the beach. 

Hope everyone's scans are going well today.

Ps- if you get a chance go onto BBC health....there is a new procedure being offered in Southampton it's very new its when they take one egg out the body check it then put it back in the body along with the soerm straight into the uterus. The best bit is its only £700 a go!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi buttercup

I took my pessaries at night befor bed and no mess no issues. Can you change to night time taking them?


----------



## Buttercup89

Hi sarahlo, I have to take one in the morning and one in the evening so I have a night one already I asked bout both at night however the clinic said they would prefer it to be in the morning.

I'm never good at describing something but I thought our cervix should be quite high but I think mine is pretty low at the moment.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-35344195

Here's the link for the new procedure they are offering.

/links


----------



## Ask1980

Buttercup89 - I set my alarm an hour earlier to insert the Cyclogest and then go back to sleep for an hour, get up and shower and mess free!


----------



## Sarahlo

Buttercup - i put mine in the backdoor so to speak lol much better no mess 😂


----------



## Clare1984

Thanks for the link buttercup, sounds interesting, I wonder if it will come to London. Also sounds very cheap? 

Hope you're enjoying your time off! X


----------



## Rebecca_747

Hi, i'm new to this site.

A bit about me:
Miscarriage with my ex Apr 15
IUI #1 using donor sperm - miscarriage Aug 15
IUI #2 - failed Oct 15
IUI #3 - failed Nov 15 
IUI #4 - currently in 2ww.

All with stimulated IUI.  First 2 cycles, clomid, Gonal F 75, cyclogest.
Last 2 times Clomid, Gonal F 75, cyclogest, prednisolone and clexane
This time Fostimon, Gonal F 150, cyclogest, prednisolone and clexane

So, with all of this i'm feeling nervous.  x


----------



## Sarahlo

Welcome Rebecca and good luck for this cycle. 

Seems you've had a bit of a tough time recently too!! 

Everyone here is lovely and we all here to support each other especially during the dreaded 2WW 🤗


----------



## Buttercup89

Welcome Rebecca, when's your otd? Welcome to the man/feb group how you finding the 2ww?


----------



## Arnies Mum

Hi Rebecca! Another 2ww sufferer! Good luck x


----------



## Rebecca_747

Thank you for the welcome!!  My otd is Friday, booked in at 10.30 for blood test.  It's been really hard waiting, I keep imagining symptoms i'm sure.  All the posts i've read are lovely and supportive.  You all seem so lovely.  Arnies mum, when are you testing?


----------



## Buttercup89

I'm testing 29th Jan!


----------



## Arnies Mum

I'm testing 31st. Thank goodness it's a weekend so I can get whatever emotions come with it out of the way before work. My DH keeps asking me if I'm getting any feelings yet....😂 I'm trying to tell him that it's probably still floating around hopefully looking for a nice comfy bit to embed in! I think he is expecting it to be kicking me haha!


----------



## Arnies Mum

Ooh not long Rebecca...3 more sleeps! X


----------



## Lyndsey30

Hi everyone, have had a few days off from here as I've been away with my husband. Really nice to get away and try and relax. Have been injecting Suprecur and Menopur for nearly a week now and happy to report that I haven't had any obvious side effects that I've noticed 😀 I've got my second scan tomorrow then another Friday. I was told if all goes to plan then IUI should go ahead Monday. 
Can anyone tell me what I should expect to see at tomorrow's scan and if there're any specific questions I should ask? 
With regards to the posts about exercise, my clinic didn't really give us any specific advice, just said carry on with life as usual. I've been on a couple of coastal bike rides which I've enjoyed - I don't do well if I stay in too much, gives me too much time to dwell on things and get anxious.

Quick question, what does CD8 or CD9 or whatever mean? I keep seeing codes on people's posts and I'm lost lol.
Hope everyone is doing well this evening 😀


----------



## Rebecca_747

I wondered the same...  Maybe it means calendar day?


----------



## Sarahlo

yes it does mean that. so first day of AF is CD1 and so on!! 

Good luck Lyndsey in your cycle and it's good to get away from it all for a bit to regroup sometimes. So your scan tomorrow you will be CD?? lol x


----------



## Arnies Mum

Hi Lyndsey
Sounds like you have had a nice break. It's good to get away from it all and have a change of scenery. 
On my second scan I had 3 follicles at 13,15 and 16mm  so I can only speak from my experience. I think any follies around this size at this stage would be good as your on course for them to keep growing and get to iui. I'm not sure what your clinics policy is but mine won't go ahead if you have more than 3. 

Good luck and look forward to hearing how you get on x


----------



## Lyndsey30

Ah, it all becomes clear now 😀 Glad I'm not the only one who didn't understand, Rebecca! So my AF came Monday 11th so today I'm CD8 and tomorrow on my second scan day I will be CD9. I think I'm getting the hang of this now lol. 
I can't remember what the maximum amount of follicles the clinic will persevere with, Arnies Mum, but I remember them saying that if there are too many, we have several options. Either we can suspend the cycle and try again next month, we can convert to IVF or have a procedure to reduce the amount of follicles. Obviously I hope it doesn't come to any of those options!! 😬


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi Sarahlo - no I haven't had the tube test done. My clinic don't do it straight away will do it after 4 iui's if they haven't worked but apparently this is changing. 

Welcome Rebecca_747 good luck with your cycle and hope you get a bfp


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Lindsey - I had to have a follicle reduction last time as I had too many and max clinic will allow was 3 mature follicles. it wasn't too bad tbh. Going for my scan today and should have a good idea how many I've got lined up at the mo 🤗


----------



## Sarahlo

HighlandChick it's so bizarre how clinics vary from place to place and I think it's wrong. even when I had the initial consultation with the NHS they wouldn't proceed with IUI until they were sure the tubes were open as for IUI to even stand a chance they have to be.


----------



## Clare1984

Welcome Rebecca, I hope that you get a bfp this time not long to go. 

Lyndsey, that's teally good that your clinic will give you options at least you don't have to worry about your cycle being cancelled for whatever reason. 

I have just had my scan on cd 15 and I have one folicle on the left around 15mm which is good, I had somehow convinced myself that my folicles weren't growing! They said my lining wasn't as good as it should be at 5.6 but it might grow more by Friday. Does anyone have any recommendations for natural growth of lining?! 

Hope everyone else's scans are going well. Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Clare - great follicle has grown. got my scan at 14:30

As for lining, my clinic said to me last time that the Clomid I was taking can thin the lining but that I was not to worry as they can always give me something to thicken it up. Not sure what that was as it turned out mine was fine. however I will ask them when I'm there later x


----------



## Buttercup89

Clare raspberry leaf tea is meant to be fantastic for increasing lining and thickness best of luck!


----------



## Lyndsey30

Had my scan today. Basically they said I've responded really well to the drugs, possibly too well 😓 Rt ovary shows 2 follicles @ 14mm, 1 @ 13mm, 1 @ 10mm and 6 under 10. Lt shows 1 @ 15mm, 1 @ 11mm and 2 @ 10mm. They've told me to stop the Menopur and come back for a scan Friday as planned. They'll only continue with IUI with 2 mature follicles though so they told me to have a think about whether I want to have the follicle reduction procedure Monday or not as it may come to that? Or if we end up with too many but don't want the reduction then we'd suspend this month and start again next month on a lower dose of injectables. Basically it's a watch this space type situation 😁 
The staff at the clinic said this is a positive and that responding a bit too well to the drugs is much better than not responding enough. I'm pretty downhearted though and feel like everything is so up in the air atm!! 
How did everyone else get on who had scans today?


----------



## Clare1984

Hi Lyndsey, sorry you are feeling disappointed, what was your dose of menopur? It's good that you've stopped injecting, the bigger ones might continue to grow on their own, and you can always consider the folicle reduction, when I was overstimulated my clinic didn't offer that and we just had to cancel. Try to stay positive for Friday. Xx


----------



## Lyndsey30

Hi Claire, I was on 37.5 IU of Menopur which I think is the standard starting dose for most. Yeah, I'm trying to stay positive. Have just got to continue with the morning Suprecur now. Am currently enjoying a pit stop on a coastal bike ride, needed to get out to clear my head!! Oh, I didn't realise not all clinics offer the reduction? That's good that they do where I am then. I'm hoping it won't come to that but we'll see 😀 Thanks for the support xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Everyone,

So scan today after 5 days of clomid shows left ovary 1x14mm 1x12mm and about 4 smaller ones. Right side shows 2x10mm and some smaller ones again. I was pretty surprised at the 14mm one though as i'm only CD8. Ive also got some fluid which may need to be drained if it gets bigger or it may just go by itself by next scan which is Friday. She thinks the follicles will still all be growing like last time so a follicle reduction is on the cards again she said. Lyndesy - i think its better to have a reduction than to loose the cycle and it really isnt so bad. they do it just before IUI and leave the biggest ones. I had no pain with mine and just a local anaesthetic down below. She didnt mention the lining and i didnt ask as i was too preoccupied with this fluid so forgot to ask dohh!!.. Overall I'm happy but we shall see what Friday brings. I have a feeling that my IUI will probably be Monday and trigger Sat eve!! x


----------



## Clare1984

That sounds good Sarah, let's see what Friday brings! Where was the fluid? Probably nothing to worry about, if they say they can drain it. 

Thanks for the tip Buttercup, I have also read pomegranate juice is good too and going to take more vitamin e, see if that makes any difference. How is the 2ww going? X


----------



## Arnies Mum

Wow some nice size follicles going on here! My clinic don't do reduction either so I think it's great you can do that as that's one uncertainty gone that your cycle could be cancelled x


----------



## Arnies Mum

Hi Charlotte, 
Were you ok to go ahead this month? X


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hey lovely how are you? 

We haven't started yet as AF isn't here how annoying! I'm currently In bed with lots of cramps so hoping she will arrive soon.

I used a nose spray to stop colds and fingers crossed no cold yet!

How is your treatment going xx


----------



## Arnies Mum

Oh no! We have that nose spray...it's good stuff! Hope AF arrives soon x 
All good here...2ww testing on 31st. Feel exactly as last time from the progesterone. Cramps, metallic taste, constipated and sore boobs! Apart from that everything's rosy 😉


----------



## CharlotteDMK

It's fab isn't it! I have a bit of a fear of colds so I use it all the time!! 

Ooh exciting hun how many follies x


----------



## Arnies Mum

3 this time! 😃


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Ooh fab hun so pleased for you! Did they up your meds? How many did you have last time? How many days did you stimulate for? Xx


----------



## Arnies Mum

Yeah they upped it from 50 to 75 gonal f for first 4 days then went back down to 50 for the next 4 days then last day back to 75 again! Up and down like a yoyo! 
I had 1 last time


----------



## Lyndsey30

Yes, everyone seems to be doing well growing these follicles so far 😀 
I guess I'll see what happens at Friday's scan then but will probably proceed with the reduction if necessary Monday.
So Sarahlo, they do it just before they do the IUI do they? I wasn't sure! It was ok though? 
My only concern really is with the reduction they use sedation and they said I wouldn't be able to drive, work etc for 24-48hrs after. I'm supposed to be working Tuesday night and the clinic said I won't be able
to cos it's not long enough after. Not sure what to do cos I'll need to get the night off but no one in work knows about this. Don't really want to have to tell my bosses. Annoyingly I'm on annual leave this week which I booked as we were supposed to be having IUI this week but my AF didn't play ball and arrived late, even after taking drugs to make it start on the clinics timetable! So frustrating!!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

So pleased for you! I've been told I will stay on the same medication even though I only had one last time xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Lyndsay - well I wasn't sedated when I had mine. I was offered it as the follicle reduction is just like egg collection. I was given the choice of sedation or just an anaesthetic and I went with the latter. I had folli reduction around 9:30am then iui around 11. I had no pain for the folli reduction at all and after iui went into work and was fine. Maybe your clinic only does it then with sedation. maybe ask if a local anaesthetic is an option?
We could both be having a follicle reduction and IUI on Monday. Again I'll know more on Friday but I have a feeling they will tell me to trigger sat 9pm and come in Monday morning for procedure. oh and I may have fluid drained too to add to that list lol never rending 🤗


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi Sarahlo- yes it seems each clinic varies a lot not just with the procedures they follow but also funding issues I have seen a big difference up here to down in England. I feel everyone should have the same opportunities but it's very much a postcode lottery it seems.

Hope everyone else is well it seems everyone is growing some good follicles. I'm just hanging about waiting for Saturday to start my ovulation tests so not much happening in my front at the moment.

Hope to hear some good news from your girlies soon

Mrs B x


----------



## Buttercup89

Woken up with a cold and very sore throat : ( spending the morning  in bed. 5dpiui anyone recommend something I could take I would normally have day and night nurse?


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi buttercup - your taking cyclogest aren't you? This is renown for the wonderful sore throat side affect. Most ladies on here previously have had it too. I had it with mine also it really is a pain. Nothing tho really to take for it tho just to be safe x


----------



## Sallyt31

Good luck to you all this month will be hoping you get some BFP!  Cannot wait to be back on it.  Weirdly sat waiting to see consultant to sign my consent forms for hysteroscopy and I'm smack bang next to my IUI clinic, it's through the door and I can see all the staff and feeling sad I'm on the wrong side of it.  Just want to get on with my last IUI!  Praying   It goes ok on 1st Feb and I'm allowed IUI end of Feb/March.  
Sarah I have fingers especially crossed for you hon 🍀


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Sally hun - just hoping this fluid issue doesn't get in the way!! Good luck when is it happening week
Monday did you say?? x


----------



## Lyndsey30

Sounds like Monday maybe a big day for a few of us then 😀 Thanks for the advice, Sarah. I'll speak to the clinic when we know where we are @ Friday's scan. They didn't say I had an option with regards to sedation but it can't hurt to ask. So it wasn't painful with just a local? Would be much easier if I could do it without the sedation. I've had sedation before and it makes you so groggy after. 
I feel really impatient today, I just want to get tomorrow over with so we know if we're good to go Monday or not 😬


----------



## Sarahlo

Nope. thinking back I was given a painkiller to insert the backdoor. tbh that was all he was going to give then as he was down there he said again do you want more so I said ok then and he put needle in didn't feel anything then they did the reduction and was totally fine. 
Same will no tomorrow and I've already booked Monday off anyway in case. if I need to change it can do thankfully. I don't mind going into work after but would rather just go home and chill if can x


----------



## Lyndsey30

Ok, thanks, it's helpful to chat to someone who's had it done. Yeah, I'm off Monday as well, so I don't have to worry too much, I can just chill after as well. With regards to working Tuesday night, if they sedate me
Monday AM then I'd be roughly 30 hours clear by the time I'd have to work. I can't see this being a prob?? I've done a bit of research and all guidelines after conscious sedation say no driving, working, signing legal documents, alcohol etc for 24hrs after. So in my mind 30 hours would be fine? X


----------



## Sarahlo

yes sounds like you will have plenty of time. Do you think you will trigger sat and iui Monday or could it be sooner do you think?? x


----------



## Lyndsey30

Well, I've got a scan Friday (tomorrow) so I can't see how the IUI would be sooner than Monday. I assume they don't do it at the weekend? Also, what does trigger mean? Sorry, newbie lol. X


----------



## Sarahlo

Some will do it at weekend just depends I think. trigger is injection to prepare for the eggs to release. it starts the process off. if your stimulated cycle then you will trigger for sure. also again clinics vary on when they trigger and how soon after iui. my iui is done 36hrs after trigger but some do to as soon as 24hrs some closer to 40!!


----------



## Arnies Mum

I think most clinics will do it when you need it including weekends. My Clinic always get you to trigger at 6pm the iui the day after next. My first I had trigger on Sat and iui Monday at 3pm.  This time triggered on Thursday and iui sat at 11.30. In the week they do the iui's in the afternoon after the IVF ladies have had egg collections. Weekends they do them in the morning  My clinic seem to go for iui's at 40plus hours after trigger.  I've read that 36 hours is most common but did read that one clinic had their best results at iui 48 hours after!


----------



## Sarahlo

The first time i was natural testing for surge which i got then they also gave me trigger anyway and was next day for IUI bfn. 
Number 2 again was natural and i didnt trigger just opk and then blood test confired i was surging naturally and came in following day bfn. 
The last go was more controlled and timed. medicated then once follis big enough i triggered 9pm the weds night and was in at 9:30am Friday for folli reduction roughly then by 11am IUI took place, scan straight after shows collapsed follis and O had occured and roughly 36hrs after trigger.  So for me timing was everything and absolutely bang on and i got the bfp. even DW said at the time no question this time if the sperms and the eggs were around at the same time without the worry that either or has died off before they got the chance to meet up. But low and behold the BFP. I guess timing is everything!


----------



## Lyndsey30

Oh ok, thanks for the info, both. That's interesting, Sarah, I guess you're right, it's all about timing. 

The clinic haven't said anything about triggering yet but I imagine as I'm doing a stimulated cycle, they will? I hope so cos my cycle doesn't always go to plan, hope I don't have to wait to ovulate naturally? I'm hoping all will become clear at my scan tomorrow 😀 Quite looking forward to it, just so I can know for deffo if Monday's a go-go! The uncertainty and the not being able to control the situation is driving me mad!! It really helps being able to chat to everyone on here tho 😀


----------



## Sarahlo

Good luck for your scan. what time is it at?


----------



## Lyndsey30

Thanks! Scan is at 12.10 😁 What time's yours? X


----------



## Sarahlo

Mine is at 11am and hoping for a plan of action lol!! I'll report back when I'm done x


----------



## Lyndsey30

Same lol. Good luck. Looking forward to hearing your plan plan of action 😀 x


----------



## Rebecca_747

So today is test day.  Blood test at 10.30.  I'm certain it's a bfn as i've lost the symptoms I was feeling.  No more wearing a bra at night now.  I hope everyone is well today x


----------



## HighlandChick

Good luck Rebecca_747 with the blood test today. Fingers crossed for you that it's a big bfp xx


----------



## Littledream

Goodluck everyone awaiting results.  I'm no different.  I have been testing and the lines from the trigger are getting darker.  Can anyone help


----------



## Mrs Rothers

Hi ladies,

This is my first ever post and without sounding horrid, I'm so glad to see I'm not alone in all of this. AF was due Tuesday and still no sign. HPT shows BFN so goodness knows whats happening in there.

Once AF puts in an appreance its Clomid then the IUI. This will be our first attempt and I've no idea what to expect buit its still a little exciting  

Best of luck to you all and I look forward to reading your updates and success stories


----------



## Lyndsey30

Good luck, Rebecca!! We've all got everything crossed for you 😀 

Hi to Mrs Rothers and welcome to the group! I know exactly what you mean, you wouldn't wish this on your worst enemy but it's nice to know that we're not alone in it all! I'm new to this process too but everyone else who has a bit more experience has been great in answering any of my newbie questions! AF could be late due to stress? Cos you're anticipating it coming so you can begin treatment? It never behaves when you want it to lol.

Just waiting in the clinic for my scan now to see if we're good to go for our first IUI on Monday and whether we need follicle reduction or not. The wait is not helping my nerves 😬


----------



## Mrs Rothers

Hi Lyndsey,

Thank you for your reply   As I'm new to this I was a little worried no body would reply lol

To be honest, since I had a two month break from Clomid (missed Nov and Dec) AF has been later and later; 4 days is the longest so far. My stress levels, strangely enough have been lower this month than since we started our journey in August. I've been feeling so much more positive about everything so this lateness is putting a bit of a dampener on it. A book I've been reading on Dealing with Infertility is helping massively though and providing lots of giggles

Good luck with your scan! I hope all is well so you can go ahead with the IUI Monday


----------



## Lyndsey30

Hmm, could be the clomid interacting with your cycle then? I had the same prob when waiting to start treatment, the clinic started me on Norethisterone to make my AF start on a particular date so it was on their timetable. Of course it didn't quite go to plan and I was a good 4 days later than I shouldn't been! It was really frustrating! 
Glad to hear you're not feeling too stressed! After waiting times etc I was/am really excited to be finally getting somewhere. What's the book called? I love a good book and could do with a few giggles! Scan was supposed to be half hour ago but still waiting 😓 Clinic seems busy today!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Ladies,

Good luck Rebecca fingers crossed for you.

Welcome Mrs Rothers - we are a friendly bunch here 

So ive just got home from my scan. Clinic running late today they so busy everyone being scanned before weekend lol

Im good to go for IUI Monday. No need this time for follicle reduction yay. 2 big follicles on the left side and 2 smaller ones on the right but hes not worried that they will grow to maturity by Monday. We have to trigger Sunday morning 1AM though as procedure is 12:30 Monday.. So excited to be back on it again lol

Good luck Lyndsey for your scan too.

Hope everyone else is doing good. And the 2WW girls hope all is ok and its not dragging for you  xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh forgot to add -  my random fluid has gone down loads so nearly gone now so that's a relief and my polyp has most definely gone too!! Feeling relieved some what!!


----------



## Arnies Mum

Yay Sarah! Great news all round for you then! 
Welcome Mrs Rothers! 
Well this first week has flown by but I'm sure next week will drag! I'm fed up of pineapple and Brazils and litres of water and milk so currently chomping throught a massive packet of crisps and I don't care who knows it!!! Haha


----------



## Sarahlo

haha great one Arnies mum. sometimes it's nice just to eat a bit of comfort food. 

My clinic don't use cyclogest anymore they use a different one now he said its more natural? it's with an applicator to be used 2-3 times a day!! going to look it up now


----------



## Arnies Mum

What's it called? I use crinone x


----------



## Sarahlo

Just looking at the box now - Its called Utrogestan. Ive googled around a lot of people are pleased with this, a lot less messier than cyclogest too!! Although tbh i didnt have any issues with the cyclogest personally as i took it before bed so no mess or anything.


----------



## Sarahlo

Theres even an app you can down load to your phone lol it includes a dosing reminder tool. I shall never forget to take one hehe


----------



## Buttercup89

Arnies mum, I too have found the first week go so quick! Suffering from a sore throat and cold so been naughty and also had some naughty treats to distract me a little. Would do anything to get rid of these sneezes I really don't want it to affect implantation! Silly I know!


----------



## Littledream

Hi everyone I need advice on testing after trigger..... Took a test 4 days ago to test out trigger  it was 2dpt at that stage and it was lightish but not fmu more like second pee.  And then the next day I took one using fmu and it was darker!  Yesterdays test was darker again and today's is the same if not a tiny bit darker.  Took a digital today also and it says pregnant 1-2. So do I trust this or is it too early?  Beta /test day is Monday and I am 10dpo today.  Please help.  My trigger was the small booster one and should be out very soon and lines should be lighter and lighter.  I've been ttc for 7 years this is my first medicated iui and I am so so nervous girls. Please please advise me.  Thank you.


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Littledream - I am not sure about the booster trigger. The regular trigger can take around 10 days  give or take a few days to be fully out the system and if a test is taken when trigger is still in the system it can give a false BFP. Having said that I have no idea about the booster trigger i'm afraid but I have everything crossed for you that you have a genuine BFP.


----------



## Littledream

My clinic had said Monday /Tuesday for testing.  So they are sure it will be fully gone by then.  But the wee cheap pink dye tests I've been doing is clearly showing the lines getting darker and not fading by 50%daiky they are supposed to.  So worried now.


----------



## Sarahlo

Everybody has diff experiences of when the trigger leaves the system. Some its shorter than others. The trigger doesnt have to be fully out the body before testing but enough so that its not picked up on test sticks. Some are more sensitive than others which is sometimes why a BFP can take longer on other tests to show. Try not to panic and hopefully the next few days will fly by for you


----------



## Clare1984

Hi Ladies, Sarah that's great news that you can iui on Monday, you must be excited, relieved you don't have to have the reduction. 

My scan wasn't good today, the folicle on the left has gone back to 13mm and im on cd 17 but the lining is back up to 6.7. The doctor said he not sure if will grow anymore as it's quite late in the cycle, and may just get smaller. going back on Monday just to check but I don't think I will be having iui this month. So disappointed as I thought it would be up to 17/18mm today


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Clare - Gutted for you hun. If I can offer any advice go medicated again next time. Start off low, have regular scans then top up if its needed. I know you have had medicated before and had issues with under and over stimming but hopefully they can get it right for you next time x


----------



## Littledream

Sarah,  yes that's interesting.  So with me getting a positive digital test (which we all know are risky when testing early) do you think that's something to go off?? I wanted to know if anyone had experience of the trigger not testing out lighter daily.  It should if you Google it the lines are dark for one it two days  followed by them looking remarkably lighter everyday.


----------



## Littledream

Clare please don't give up hope my dear.... This cycle was close to canceling because my follicles stayed the same for longer than they should have and then Boom I had three mature!!!!! Keep the faith xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Littledream - the problem is you topped up the trigger only a few days ago so its very hard to tell if its real bfp or not. Most people have just the one trigger tbh and then test the trigger out from day 1 until its out. You would then have topped yours up adding more HCG into your body which is what a pregnancy test looks for when confirming positive or negative. At this point I wouldn't like to say if i'm honest but all you can do is hope and pray its a real bfp. Everything crossed for you, keep us posted  x


----------



## Sarahlo

Also ive tested out my trigger twice. The first time it was around day 12 when it left. The lines for me were pretty dark for a good week before geting lighter. The last time when i got my bfp the line was always there as by the time the trigger was leaving i was actually pregnant and releasing HCG naturally from the pregnancy.


----------



## Littledream

Well the clinic said Monday is fine for testing and I wish I could show you the tests I have got.  Because each day they are darker.  4 days ago they were light but before that point I wasn't testing so can't judge .  But the pointim TRYING to make is,  would the trigger regardless of large or booster not be getting lighter daily considering it half a half life?? Or am I going mad.


----------



## Buttercup89

Little dream, I would be cautiously optimistic 3 days from test day and a bfp I would say it's likely you are pregnant. You had any symptoms as such?


----------



## Littledream

Buttercup89 yes I'm shattered!!  I had the obvious trigger symptoms for a day or two after but they went completely and then got much worse.  Can't take my bra off without serious pain and I'm really shattered.  I got positive on digital and apparently the hormone levels have to be quiet High for those?  That was after my lines were getting darker for days after having a much lighter line


----------



## Sarahlo

littledream -  you asked for advice and I gave you some. I am no fertility expert I am just on the same journey as everyone else. I have also read that the trigger should get lighter each day but for me that was not the case. I really don't know hun. Everyone can have very diff experiences with the trigger and yours is the second time ive come across anyone whos had boosters so i am not sure to much about them. Just keep the faith and fingers crossed you are pregnant


----------



## Lyndsey30

Hi all, had my scan today, finally (appointment was 1hr and a half late!) clinic was so busy today. Follicles are growing nicely but have slowed down since I stopped the Menopur a couple of days ago which is what they wanted! I've got 1 follicle @ 16mm and 1 @18mm and a couple @14mm then a load around 11 and 10mm so they said I'm borderline as to whether I'll need a follicle reduction before IUI Monday. They've told me to start the Menopur again for the next 2 days so it's quite likely I will need the reduction. My lining is 11.1mm so that's all good (they're happy with anything over 7mm).  

I'm booked in for Monday morn. Got to be at the clinic at 09.00am Monday along with my husbands sample - he is REALLY glad he's been told he can do the sample at home and doesn't have to 'provide' it at the clinic 😉. Then got another scan, if I need the reduction then they'll sedate me and do it @ 11.30am followed by the IUI or just IUI. So excited and really glad to have a plan!! Got to trigger 36 hrs before IUI so 23.30pm Sat night as IUI Monday 11.30am. Using Ovitrelle to trigger. Is that what everyone else is using/has used in the past? 

Sarahlo that's great news for you too and fab that we're going to have IUI on the same day, we can be IUI buddies 😀😀

Claire1984, really sorry today didn't go as hoped!! But like everyone else said, don't give up hope yet! Monday is a few days away and your follicles could easily grow by then! I'll be thinking big thoughts for you 😀 
Big love to everyone else on this crazy journey xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Brilliant news Lyndsey - A good plan coming together is whats needed 

Yep we will be IUI  Buddys, never had IUI on same day as anyone on here before so hopefully its a good sign


----------



## Lyndsey30

Yes, Sarahlo, a plan of action was what I was hoping for today! I'm really excited now!! I'm deffo taking our IUI being on the same day ( and almost same time) as a good sign!! BFPs all round 😀 x


----------



## Sarahlo

This weekend I'm going to eat everything I can't when on 2WW and hopefully my last glass of vino for a good long while 🤗


----------



## Lyndsey30

Good plan! 😀 I'm going out for dinner with my husband tomorrow night and was planning a couple of drinks as well but the last thing the clinic said to us today was no alcohol this weekend! I'm assuming they meant him with regards to his swimmers lol but guess I'll stay tea total with him. What can't we eat on 2WW then? Planning to do a decent food shop this weekend full of healthy, baby making foods haha x


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh gosh did they? lol i told my clinic i was going to hopefully have my last glass of vino for a long time and they just said if its going to be a long time maybe you should make it 2 glasses lol

Lots to avoid hun on the 2WW - my clinic says eat and drink as if you are already pregnant so that includes not eating certain foods, shellfish, certain cheeses, milk, no uncooked meat like palma ham, runny eggs etc.. you can check out the NHS website it tells you what foods to avoid etc..


----------



## Lyndsey30

I honestly think the no alcohol comment was directed at my husband cos alcohol affects sperm and obviously we want the best quality sample possible on Monday. You enjoy your wine!!   Thanks, I'll check out the NHS website. Really hope I don't have to give up prawns cos I love them lol.


----------



## Clare1984

Thanks Lyndsey and Sarah,  good luck with everything on Monday

I will certainly have a glass of wine tonight, I haven't drunk at all this cycle and it hasn't made any difference! And I've been so healthy as well, taken all my supplements and never eaten so many nuts in all my life! Cheers to the weekend. Xx


----------



## Arnies Mum

Sorry Littledream, I can't help as I've always been a good patient and tested once on OTD!
Best of luck to you two iui Monday buddies!!!! 
Just been shopping and the red wine was literally screaming at me! My Friday nights have always been crack open a bottle of red after a busy week and I would literally kill for a glass now!


----------



## Rebecca_747

Thank you for all your kind messages.  Sadly it was a bfn


----------



## Arnies Mum

I'm sorry Rebecca. 😢


----------



## Sarahlo

Sorry Rebecca - Onwards and upwards to the next cycle hey xx


----------



## Mrs Rothers

Lyndsey30 the book is called Trying To Conceive: A Helpful Honest A-Z Guide for Coping with Fertility Worries while trying to get pregnant. It's by Genevieve Morton. She's very funny and it really helped to see someone else put into words exactly how I've been feeling. It made me realise it's completely normal to be hysterically irrational at times lol 

Reading everyone elses comments here made me realise that treatment you receive depends on where you are. I'm out in Germany and the only drug I've ever been given is Clomid at 50g. I've only ever had one follicle on my three doses. When I asked if there should be more, I was told no; all I need is one. Am I being given the right information? We are waiting on more information from the Med Centre (NHS) here as they don't have any info on fertility treatment! I'm getting more info from you guys than them lol

Sorry to hear that Rebecca. Everything crossed for your next cycle


----------



## Lyndsey30

Thanks, Mrs Rothers. I may just download the book on my Kindle! 😀 

With regards to differing treatment regimes at different clinics, I've noticed that too! Don't ask me what the best way is tho? Also with regards to follicles, I believe it depends on clinic to clinic but also age. You do only need 1 follicle, I think but my clinic will proceed with 2 follicles and no more. Some clinics will proceed with 3. I read somewhere that it depends on age, if you're younger then you statistically have a better chance of getting pregnant and your egg quality would essentially be better so 2 follicles would be the maximum cos of the risk of multiples births. It does seem to differ clinic to clinic though. I don't know much about clomid versus injectables and natural vs stimulated cycles cos this is my first cycle and its stimulated with injectables. That was the only option given to us and I'm happy with that cos it seems to control the timing of everything. Not sure if any of that helped? I'm new to this too! Deffo good to get more info tho so you know you're doing the right thing.

Aww, Rebecca, I'm so terribly sorry! Allow yourself to grieve then pick yourself up, dust yourself down and get ready for the next cycle xx


----------



## Lyndsey30

Thanks, Arnie's mum! Haha, is there another allowed treat you could substitute the wine for? My DH isn't happy cos we'd planned to have a couple of drinks tomorrow night and now we can't. I tried the whole 'it'll all be worth it in the end' approach, he didn't seem convinced lol 😁


----------



## Buttercup89

Lyndsey how about buying some non acholoic beer!


----------



## Lyndsey30

Ha, not sure what he'd that about that, Buttercup. It's not a big deal really, neither of us are big drinkers it was just cos we'd planned it tomorrow night. He'll get over it! He's lucky his part is over after he hands in his sample Monday! 😀 X


----------



## HighlandChick

Sorry to hear your news Rebecca  

Today I am cd10 and starting my ovulation tests daily from today. Maybe I will feel like I'm doing something now instead of just waiting. Probably be having our first iui next week. I normally get my positive ovulation test on cd13 so that would make iui on Wednesday. But just need to see how we go. I'm working this weekend as well so tests will have to be done at work.  

Hope everyone else is well and coping with your 2ww or waiting on treatment. Sending baby dust to you all

Mrs B x


----------



## Buttercup89

I'm 7dpo and feel rubbish, I have tonsilitus, sore nose, headache, the works! I'm obvisouly only taking paracetamol, honey and lemon but feel totally rubbish, it doesn't help that with all the water I'm drinking to try and shift it I'm up most of the night on the loo so exhausted.  Anyone know whether others have who have been run down still got their bfp?


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Morning 

AF finally arrived today so off to the clinic Monday for baseline scan.

Hope you're all doing OK xx


----------



## Hijabi

Hi guys I had my scan yday and was told that I have follicle at 12 and it needs to be 16. They have given me more meds and told me to come back on Monday. I'm worried it won't grow enough in time. Has anyone else had just one follicle? 

Feel so down since the scan.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hi Hijabi

I went through with my last IUI with just one follie. Just remember that f you go natural you only ever get one so that's all you need!!

My follicle was 13.4mm one day then the 48 hours later it was 18.4mm so entirely possible! Good luck! Xx


----------



## Arnies Mum

Hijabi....don't be down. My follies grow on average 2mm per day so entirely possible to grow by Monday X don't give up X


----------



## Lyndsey30

Hello everyone! Hope you're all doing well today? Aww, Hijabi, don't be too down, things change so quickly that you could be good to go by Monday's scan! Just keep the faith 😀 

How did you get on with your wine free Friday night in the end Arnies Mum? 😀 

Bet you just can't wait to get started again now, Charlotte! I think it's the only time we celebrate the arrival of AF, when we're waiting to start treatment lol.

I'm doing fine, eagerly awaiting Monday! They gave me so much info at the clinic yesterday with times of when to inject over the weekend and when to starve myself from for sedation etc that it must be playing on my mind cos I woke up twice last night in a cold sweat, panicking that I'd missed a dose of something. 😁


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Thanks Lindsey! I was saying that the other day...we want AF to start treatment but then wish harder than anything she stays away for 9 months!

Are you having follicle reduction hun? I mentioned that to my clinic and they advised they don't do it! Xx


----------



## Arnies Mum

Wine free Friday night was as dull as it sounds! It was substituted with hot chocolate though so it could be worse...
It's funny how it's the little things you miss that you enjoy in life that stop when you start treatment. I am no longer jealous of new mums pushing prams I'm jealous of runners! I know it's going to be worth it in the end but i can't help it! A glass of wine on a Friday night and a nice run on a Sunday morning is my idea of heaven at the moment!


----------



## Lyndsey30

Yes, Charlotte, very much hoping she stays away for 9mths now!! Lol. Yeah, I'm booked in for follicle reduction Monday AM before my IUI. I'm borderline atm as to whether I'll need it but after another couple of days growth, the clinic think I will so they've scheduled it. They said they'd re-scan me Monday AM to confirm tho. I'm surprised, it seems listening to most people on here, that most clinics don't offer follicle reduction?? I hope that's not for any particular reason?! 
Hot chocolate sounds like a good second best, Arnies Mum 😀 Couldn't you go for a gentle jog? Or have your clinic advised against all exercise? I've got quite into cycling lately, I live by the beach and have been enjoying coastal rides. I cycled 8 miles today 😀 I'll ask my clinic if I should stop during the 2WW but I'm hoping they'll say I can do a few light rides... Would happily give it up for a BFP though, obviously 😀


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Lyndsey hoping you get your BFP! 

I think a few clinics offer it! Are you private? I'm at an NHS clinic but paying so maybe it's just the type of clinic I'm at? Xx


----------



## Arnies Mum

My clinic don't do follicle reduction either and it's private. I may ask why they don't next time I am there. Takes a bit of the stress away if you get lots of follies. 
They advised no running or yoga(my two faves) as the running bounces the ovarirs about and the twisting in yoga does something too. I'm not risking it so I'll just go mad (or madder!) instead x


----------



## Buttercup89

Sounds like our clinic is like yours Arnies Mum, they also said yoga does something to the ovaries. 

I'm cramping tonight so hoping it's a positive sign 7dpo. And my tonsilitus seems a lot better the honey and lemon slice with hot water worked a treat!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Good luck Buttercup!  It's going to be the year for all of us! I saw a psychic back in October last year who said I'll be pregnant or have a baby by this October so fingers crossed!

When I asked my clinic about follicle reduction they actually looked at me like I was gone out...not sure what all that is about! Xx


----------



## Hijabi

Thanks guys for the replies. I feel better now. Just need to stay positive. X


----------



## Lyndsey30

No, Charlotte, I'm NHS. I'm at WFI in Neath Port Talbot Hospital, pretty sure the clinic is NHS patients only. It's only been open since August 2013 so everything is new and the facilities are all really modern. I hope the follicle reduction isn't an experimental procedure though lol. I'll let you know how I get on!!

Hmm, I didn't know that about yoga or running but I don't really go for either tbh. I'll have to ask about cycling when I'm in on Monday. Hope you find something else to stop you going mad, Arnie's Mum! Yeah, I guess I've been lucky that they offer the reduction where I am or this cycle would've been a no go!

Just been out for dinner with my DH - I indulged and made sure I had plenty of shellfish and the like, ready to give it up from Monday! 😀 Got to do my trigger soon, gaaah, it's all getting a bit real now lol. X


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Yay!! Good luck! Such a lovely feeling x


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

I thought I should say hi. I am hoping to have Diui in Feb. We had one procedure in April 14 which gave us Zoe our beautiful daughter. As we still had 2 procedures paid for and 3 vails of sperm after much consideration we have decided it's now or never for a sibling. I know how lucky we have been and feel a bit like we a pushing our luck but I would love to give our little girl a little play mate. So I am just taking all my suplements and waiting on AF due in 10 days to get started. I am so nervous!
Good luck to all you ladies trying too, my wee family is proof it can happen.


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh girls my trigger screwed up. I am not IUI tomorrow!!

DW left the cap on and the trigger went all over the floor. I was upset and mortified and hardly slept all night. Anyway spoke to clinic and I have  tested surge on opk and its negative. so plan is scan tomorrow and if I've started surging naturally then iui Tuesday. if I've not started surging they will trigger me and IUI weds. hysterics turned to relief. x


----------



## Lyndsey30

Omg, Sarah! You poor thing! So, so glad it's turned out fine in the end though 😀😀 It makes no difference being a couple of days later than anticipated. I would have been hysterical too If that'd been me! But yay for a positive outcome. 
Hi Mrs Tinkerbell! Such a lovely positive story that IUI worked first time for you😀😀 I say this as I approach my first IUI tomorrow with everything crossed!! Never feel like you're pushing your luck wanting a sibling for your daughter, why shouldn't you want what many people can have with ease? Let's face it, I'm sure many of us here have dreamt of having babies plural. I'd have a whole load if I could lol. Best of luck to you!! Any advice you can give on what worked for you following your IUI would be greatly received!! Anything you did or didn't do, foods, exercise etc etc X


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Lyndsey - its really not ideal tbh as now i feel the window just got wider for me. I am just hoping i dont surge now naturally to close that gap. if i do then i feel iui timing will be all wrong. Good luck for iui tomorrow. Glad your trigger went well at least lol


----------



## Arnies Mum

Oh Sarah! How stressful and this all happened in the middle of the night didn't it! At least you haven't picked up your surge yet so still in the game X 
Hi Mrs Tinkerbell....lovely story and good luck for no.2 x


----------



## jaws3677

Hi everyone, can i join in this group. Im hoping to have iui in the first week of February. I was supposed to be having iui in november but i missed the ovulation. Ive been using the opk but no sign of ovulation, the clinic are hoping to scan me more regularly this month in the hopes to catch it!!! 
Its strange the fisrt attempt i was  so excited, now im just nervous that perhaps there is something additionally wrong...!  
Good luck to everyone TTC this month!


----------



## Lyndsey30

Hi Jaws, have you thought about doing a stimulated cycle of IUI? It would mean that the drugs would make you ovulate and it would be to a timetable and you won't miss your window so to speak. Potentially much less stressful? Speaking as someone who's undergoing her first stimulated cycle, the drugs aren't that bad. No side effects for me so far. You may not be ovulating every month cos of the PCOS?. I have mild PCOS (only diagnosed 2 weeks ago) and blood work has shown I haven't always ovulated naturally. Most months I do but every now and again, I don't, apparently this is quite common with PCOS. Might be something to speak to your clinic about. Best of luck to you in this cycle 😀


----------



## Rekha

Hi! I've just joined & thought I'd say hello! I too am booked in for IUI tomorrow (4th cycle of natural as no problem with either me or my husband)!! I'm so glad to have found this site where I can share my feelings & thoughts whilst going through this journey as I feel none of my friends (all of whom have kids or are pregnant) understand me anymore. I've heard so much of "just relax" "stop stressing it will happen" & "just do the BD more often" that I've stopped talking to them about it.
My husband gave me the trigger shot last night which was an interesting experience to put it politely...it was the first time he was injecting me as all the previous times I had got it administered by a nurse. Needless to say poor thing was petrified of hurting me & ended up pressing too lightly on the trigger which meant the needle was stuck in me for longer & while withdrawing the needle I bled a bit. I now have a lot of soreness at the injection site & strangely a stuffy nose. Has anyone else experienced that?
Will keep you all updated with how things go tomorrow & Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Arnies Mum

Hi Rekha, good luck with this IUI. I always feel a bit ropey the day after trigger. Can't put my finger on what just a bit ropey...it's gone by the IUI day though. I've always done all my injections myself as DH can't bring himself to do it! Looking at the needle brings him out in a sweat! Lol I did have a few sore injection sites but most were painless. I got the hang of it by then end! 
I totally get what you mean about not talking to friends anymore. I feel like I sound like a broken record and recently feel quite detached from friends. There is a baby due in our family/circle of friends every month for the next 6 months however it's the pregnancy announcements I find more difficult than the babies arrival strangely.


----------



## Buttercup89

I have felt quite isolated since my miscarriages last year. It seems like you said Arnies mum the actual announcements are the hardest. I have felt like it's just me in a bubble recently, even more hubby doesn't want to socialise with our friends in fear something will trigger me to feel emotional.  Really hoping I will be the next family member with the best news ever. I wish that for all of us here in fact! I so want the best Christmas this year!


----------



## Lyndsey30

I triggered last night and I feel a bit pants this evening. I'm really bloated and I have lower abdominal not exactly pain, just uncomfortable. Not sure if it's to do with the trigger though, could just be coincidence? I've been injecting myself cos I'm a nurse and I didn't like the idea of my DH (who is not medical) doing it lol. I thought I'd be ok cos it's something I do all the time in work but it's so different doing it to yourself!! Wasn't really prepared for that. Also, there's all the emotional stuff that goes with, the will this all be worth it in the end thoughts! 
With regards to telling people and feeling isolated, I've barely told a soul that we've been trying and are now having treatment. I just can't bring myself to tell people so I feel isolated all the time. I'm from a big family, all of whom I'm close with and I know they would want to support us but I just can't bare the thought of the pity. Sometimes I think it would be nice to talk to someone other than my DH about all this though. I can't thank you girls enough for being here, I sometimes think I'd go mad without this group xx


----------



## Rekha

Thanks ArniesMum...I might have to bite the bullet next time round (fingers crossed there won't be) & inject myself!! You are right it is the birth announcements which I struggle with also.
Buttercup89 I'm sorry you had to go through that last year I am keeping everything crossed that 2016 is the year for you & all of us! Please don't feel isolated anymore as you have all of us on this forum who are in a similar boat to you & can understand as well as feel your pain. Feel free to message me if you ever feel like there's no one around you can talk to.


----------



## Arnies Mum

I had tummy ache after the trigger. All day on and off. I think what your feeling is definitely related to that. 
It's funny how much infertility changes you. I'm not the person I was 8 years ago. I would do anything, go anywhere. I was a the one who always entertained and planned things for our group of friends. I have probably caused a lot of the isolation myself as now if anyone plans anything my instant thought is 'they are going to make the announcement' so I avoid doing things or going anywhere for fear of it. Ridiculous really but the longer it goes on the harder it becomes. im no longer on social media which is isolating in itself as everyone is on there and it's the way people communicate these days. i also made the decision to not attend baby showers/christening. It hurts too much and I'm looking after myself. I too don't want pity but I'm so much happier not being exposed to them. 
The best thing to come out of infertility for me is how close my DH and I are. We know whatever comes knocking at the door we can handle it and come out the other side. Perhaps we are given these tests in life because we are strong enough to handle it? X


----------



## Rekha

Lyndsey30 we are in the same day of our cycle (is that the right term?).I'll be thinking if you tomorrow! Not sure sure which is better...telling or not telling to stop the feeling of isolation. I've been married for 10 years & everyone keeps asking us now. It's common knowledge  that we are having fertility treatment though this is the first cycle where no one know I'm having IUI tomorrow & I feel a bit relieved about that. Like the pressure has been taken off of me. Plus I don't feel let down if I don't get sufficient support during my 2ww from my mom & sisters.My sister underwent fertility treatment so she thinks she knows it all & disagrees with every decision we make which is a shame as I thought she would be the one person to really get me & understand how I feel but it seems like time has made her forget everything she went through to get pregnant.


----------



## Lyndsey30

Oh well, I guess it's just par for the course then with the trigger symptoms, Armies Mum. I feel a bit miserable tonight, not sure if it's the hormones in the trigger or just the stress of tomorrow weighing heavily on me. I guess infertility has taught me not to take anything in life for granted and I'm sure it's changed us all in someway. My life would've been so different if we'd been able to have children naturally. Hopefully we'll all know how different one day when we get our babies   

Hi Rekha, welcome to the group. yep we're at the same point, I'm not sure what the correct term is either lol. Best of luck for your treatment tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you too! What time's your IUI? I'm having a follicle reduction followed by IUI at 11.30am. Excited and nervous right now!! Xx


----------



## Rekha

My IUI is at noon so just after you!! Lots of luck to you!!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Welcome to the newbies! Also good luck for anyone having IUI today! Thinking of you all!

As for me...journey number three, the one I'm determined we will find our shining star...begins today! I'm just at the clinic to pic up my meds and have a baseline scan yay! Xx


----------



## Lyndsey30

Thanks, Rekha! 😀 Currently sat in the waiting room, DH handed his sample in @ 9.00 so now just waiting for IUI. He's relieved his part is over!! 😉 The wait is driving me mad 😁😁 
Hope everyone is well this morning!
Let us know how you get on with your scan today, Sarahlo, really hope you get to IUI tomorrow 😀


----------



## Sarahlo

Good luck everyone who is IUI'ng today. I was also meant to be but after trigger drama my scan today shows follicles looking good still and bigger and dr said maybe it was a sign lol made me feel better 🤗

I will be now triggering tonight and IUI weds but I'm also to test again with opk before I trigger as if surge is picked up then he wants to do iui tomorrow. but I think I will be good to go weds!!


----------



## Lyndsey30

Good luck, Charlotte, hope all is well with your scan. I bet you're glad to finally be getting started again! Fingers crossed this is the one for you 😀 
Sarahlo, that's fab news!!! Who knows, maybe the trigger drama was fate?? Could be a sign!! 😀 Bigger follicles is fab. Best of luck for the next couple of days xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Good news Sarah! Very pleased for you! How big are your follies now? 

Thanks lyndsey I'm back on the band wagon and super excited! I really didn't want a break over Christmas but the clinic opening times forced me to and I'm actually quite glad for it now 😊

Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Charlotte - Good luck for your scan today!!


----------



## Arnies Mum

I'm having an anxious day today! Feel like it's not worked and constant low down dull cramps which I had last time! Need to snap out of it! Got a week left yet!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Thanks Sarah 

Arnies mum try and keep your chin up  honestly after all the research and symptom spotting I've done I just think you can't tell one way or the other. Keep smiling you WILL get your BFP! Xx


----------



## Dora26

Hi Ladies, 

I just wanted to wish you all good luck in your IUI's and hope that the 2WW ladies are doing OK. Although I am not doing a cycle this month I still check here every day to see how you are all getting on. My OPK showed a static smiley last week so maybe, just maybe, we might get lucky on our own, here's hoping  
Sorry to hear about your trigger drama Sarah but sounds like it may have been a sign and I have everything crossed for you that you will get a positive outcome  

xx


----------



## Buttercup89

Wishing those having the procedures done today the best of luck. I'm on the last week till test day, had dull cramping most of night to the point I ended up getting up at 3am for a banana as I was craving food! I'm blaming the steroids I'm on!?  
Off for a costal walk to get some fresh air, followed by hair cut and cinema tonight.


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahh bless you Arnies mum - You still have a week to go so at this point the dull cramps could be anything. Hoping for you its implantation twinges. Your half way there just 1 more week to hang on in there!

Enjoy your coastal walk Buttercup and hoping for a BFP for you too hun.

I'm off today as was meant to be having IUI right about now. So sitting here having a day of reflecting upon everything. We have decided that if this time fails we will have a shot at IVF next round which will be in March as we have a holiday in 3 weeks time so will miss this next cycle anyway. But hey i'm optimistic that we can do it this time around.

Hoping everyone is having a good positive Monday otherwise!! x


----------



## Clare1984

Hi ladies hope you are all well, welcome to the newcomers and good luck with your iuis. Lyndsey how did yours go today. 

Sarah Hope you're ok after the mishap on Saturday night, did you have your scan today? 

I have been so down all weekend, thinking that it's all over for me this month, just been in for my scan to check and guess what my folicle is 18mm and lining is 8!!! I am scheduled for iui tomorrow afternoon. Woohoo can you believe it! I can't. So excited! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahhh thats brilliant news Clare very happy for you 

Yes had my scan all looking great he said the follicles are good and big and hes happy with them and lining also is good. So at this moment im scheduled for IUI on Weds morning. I do have to use an opk though tonight because if i pick up the surge he wants to do IUI tomorrow. But I think it will be Weds IUI. Quite a few of us around same times this month too which is good


----------



## Sarahlo

Clare - did they trigger you today or are you testing with the opk?


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Clare that's great news!! Whooo!

Hoping the rest all goes smoothly for you Sarah. I was thinking, does Chlomid affect OPKs? I know the meds I'm on probably would as it has LH in it. How many follies do you have this time round?

My scan went well today. All looking good lining is thinning out and no cysts. Had 1st Menopur injection. The nurse was laughing at me as I was telling her about my dilemma the other morning. I had an accident and AF went all over the floor....my dog decided to come and investigate (as they do!!) and it went all over his head   Gross I know but I did have to giggle...we have to find the bright side in all this don't we 

Sarah I'm like you...if this round doesn't work for us we have been advised to move onto IVF. We would need a break as they want us to have a follow up with a doctor before IVF so we could be IVF buddies in March! (here's to not though, as this IUI will work for both of us!!)

Hope everyone else I haven't mentioned is having a lovely Monday xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Charlotte - no Clomid doesn't have LH in it so i'm good. Im getting pure negatives at the moment anyway so will just be triggering tonight. I have 2 big ones on the left around 20mm and 2 smaller ones on the right which he's not worried will grow and be mature by weds.

TBH - the main reason I want to do IVF next time is because if this fails this time around I know I will totally convince myself that the timing was out. We will miss feb as on holiday so the money we would have spend for IUI then and march will give us an IVF go. Then there is no issue with timing its all done and just have the enbryos put back in to implant. But im trying to stay positive and optimistic that it works again for us x


----------



## CharlotteDMK

It all sounds like its going really well for you! Keeping my fingers tightly crossed   Which OPKs do you use? I used the cheap ones and have always found them really good. Two follies is fab as well! I think you just need to stay positive hun...it worked for you before so there is no reason it won't again!

Our stimulated IUI costs around £1200, so far we have spent the equivalent of one IVF on three IUI's (around £3500). Its hard when you are self funded...I'm constantly thinking it needs to work as our funds are running out!

We are booking an appointment at the doctors to look into the possibility of having any treatment funded on the NHS if this cycle doesn't work (however it will!!    ). This was never an option for us before but now we have established that I am not ovulating regularly and potentially have PCOS we thought it would be worth considering!

xx


----------



## Sarahlo

I am using the clear blue and also the cheap ones. I wanted the cheap ones so i could see how faint or strong the second line was. I actually just did my afternoon test now and the digital again is negative and the cheap ones the second line is so faint you can hardly see it. So I think im good for triggering myself tonight and IUI for weds which will b CD15 as it was last time. The only main difference this time compared to last time is i have no mature follicles on the right side as i did last time. So lets see hey lol - yeah same re funding . IVF is so much more expensive and would really hope it works this time but if not then we will pay for one round of IVF and see how we get on. If we had to continue with IVF then it would be every other month rather than every month with IUI.


----------



## Clare1984

I was so sure it was over this month I booked a consultation at a private clinic for ivf in Feb,  lets hope None of us need to go to ivf. 😊

Sarah, the nurse did the trigger for me it was called gonassi and they say it takes 24hrs for it to ovulate, maybe different drugs have different timings. 
I did do a clear blue digital opk this morning and it was error message so I do don't bother doing another one but looked at the stick and it looked negative like the other ones I was doing. 

I am also off work today as had a bit off cold/sore throat so just chilling watching films and also taking tomorrow off for the iui. Feeling much more positive. Xx

Good luck with this one Charlotte, are you on the same dose of Menopur?


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hey Clare, have you had your positive already and that's why IUI is booked for tomorrow? Have you considered stimulated IUI?

yup I'm on the same dose, I responded well last time and had one good follie. They told me today they only ever aim for one as that's all it takes (will go ahead with anything up to three) so I'm happy with that! I did want more but to be honest, I could over stimulate then that could be a waste. I'm currently wrapped up in bed with the heated blanket on watching TV it's heaven 😀 I could really do with doing some washing...but it can wait!! X


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Sorry Clare - just read your signature I see you tried stimulated already.

Let's hope none of us make it to IVF! X


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Oh ladies this is a busy with thread. Good luck to all those having iui today. Lynsdey30 during my 2WW I tried my best to carry on as normal i cycled a lot as indid beforehand. I changed from conception pregnacare to the pregnancy one and kept taking royal jelly but not much else. Best of luck x


----------



## Arnies Mum

Charlotte, £1300 seems great. Ours is £1700 a go. I'm giving it one more shot in Feb if this doesn't work then IVF maybe May so we can save up I knows it's totally stupid as you never really know when a baby will come but I wouldn't want its birthday in December -irrational I know! (my DH thinks I'm mental!) so am avoiding treatment in March and maybe April as will probably have a holiday planned then too. I  feel so much better when I have a plan X


----------



## Hijabi

Hi all,

Good luck to those who has IUI today.

Arnies mum, i know what you mean about wanting to be in control. I am a planner and TTC, just throws all that out of the window.

I had a scan today, and they told me i have 2 follices at 15, and they did bloods, and have told me i ovulate myself, so i don't need any more drugs. Hopefully hubby will go in tomorrow monirng and then i'm in at midday to have iui done. Can't wait, as i'm fed up with all the scans.
Just worried i don't ovulate tonight! But hopefully they will have considered all that!

Good luck to everyone and the dreaded 2ww!!


----------



## Sarahlo

Arnies mum funny you should say that about december birthday as my DW said the same as she knows too many people who have bdays in december and it isnt fun. I was happy to go along with that and avoid december however being in the position we are now which is no baby prepregnancy we will go for it every single month if we can and if it ends up being a december baby then we have both said so be it lol

welcome Mrs Tinkerbell - lucky your IUI worked first time, I wish I could say the same lol

Hijab - good luck tomorrow, I assume your bloods picked up LH surge is that what you mean about not needing the trigger?x

Arnies mum - Wow £1700 for IUI? Thats too much. Most clinics even in London are around £800 for IUI then drugs on top. But £1700 is crazy prices.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Personally I've always wanted an October or November baby so this month is our month!! Hehe.

A for prices...I priced up private IUI and it was over £2000 per try!! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Are you NHS or self funded Charlotte?


----------



## CharlotteDMK

I'm self funded but NHS prices Sarah. My understanding is there are three different options...

Private
Self funded on NHS (almost like discounted prices)
NHS funded

Is that right? x


----------



## Arnies Mum

The £1700 is everything. Drugs£300, iui £800, donor sperm £600. Are we still paying over the odds?


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hey Arnies Mum

That's the same price we pay, apart from the donor sperm. We pay £300 for one vial of donor sperm; do you have two? x


----------



## Arnies Mum

No, we just have the one. I didn't really look around at donor sperm prices. I just went with the clinic. We found a donor we were confortable with so went with it. It was £1000 to reserve 5 vials (you get that back if unsuccessful) then £600 for them to do whatever they do with it each try. Pricy I think but like I say I didn't shop around. I am happy with the clinic, they are all lovely and it's so convenient for me. Literally 10 minutes from where I work so no stress on scan days etc. I don't think we really have any other options locally and I'm a terrible traveller! 

Do your clinics do packages for IVF? Ours does a pay upfront 70% money back if unsuccessful one for 3 tries inc FET's which I think ranged from £8k to £12k and a pay upfront for 2 cycles one which is between £6k and £8k. They range in price but I'm looking into them if this doesn't work. I would presume the high figures are if you have icsi etc. It's a minefield! 

Even more reason for it to work this time!!!


----------



## Lyndsey30

Hello all. Sorry for delay in reply, I have been happily sleeping off the sedation on the sofa with a duvet 😀 Had my follicle reduction (hence the sedation) followed by IUI about midday. Everything went as planned. Memory of the actual procedure is hazy cos of the sedation. Have had some cramping all afternoon but nothing too bad, 2 paracetamol have done the trick. Have had a lovely hearty bowl of homemade casserole and now about to have some pineapple 😀 
Interestingly, the clinic said to us before we left that if we felt like getting 'romantic' tonight (their words) then it certainly wouldn't be a bad idea. Has anyone else been told this? Just got to see if I can get my DH in the mood, as he said he had his this morning haha 😂😂
My DH has been so lovely today (not that he's not normally lol) but just little cute things like carrying my bag and fetching and carrying me things in case I am preggers 😀 It made me think about what you said, Arnies Mum about this whole thing bringing you and your DH closer together and i really think this whole 'journey' is for us too. 

It's interesting reading about all the prices. We're incredibly lucky and are NHS funded and I still can't get over the prices some of you have to pay. It also seems criminal that whether you get NHS treatment or how much of it depends on where you live!!

How did you get on today, Rekha?

Claire, that is such fab news!! 😀 So pleased you've been given the go ahead for tomorrow 😀😀 X


----------



## CharlotteDMK

I've not heard of that before with the donor sperm. We went with our clinic also, I guess that's just how to cookie crumbles!

With our clinic being NHS I don't think they do any packages re. IVF. I wish they did as yours sounds fab!!

Anyway....we won't need to worry about it again because it will work this time  x


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Lynsdey30 I was actually going to say but didn't want to that I think DTD a lot in the 2ww helped us, its to do with increasing the blood flow. I also increased the blood flow myself if you know what i mean the night before our bfp. So hopefully DH fells in the mood.


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahh ok Arnies Mum I didn't realise you had included donor sperm I thought you just meant actual IUI procedure. phew. not paying over the odds then lol

Glad all went well today Lyndesy. fingers crossed for you 🍀


----------



## Rekha

All went to plan Lyndsey30 apart from the fact that we were made to wait for over an hour for the IUI despite the fact that we were the only ones in at that time! I've been having a bit of tummy cramps too but it's all normal as I've always experienced that after each IUI. This time I wasn't told anything about BD but all the other cycles I was advised to.  I'm now chilling out on the sofa while hubby cooks me dinner!
We too are looking to move on to IVF in March if this cycle doesn't work like you said ArniesMum there is a lot to figure out in terms of finance & which package etc.


----------



## Arnies Mum

Phew Sarah I was panicking there for a minute! I'll sleep tonight now haha😀 My friend put the money we are shelling out really well the other day. I'm a bit of a saver, I like to have a certain amount in my savings, i know we are lucky to even have savings these days but when I was saying how much it's costing and how stressed it makes me feel she said ' this is your rainy day! Everyone saves for a rainy day and this is yours!' I liked it X 

I read about DTD being helpful in all sorts of ways so we did it on IUI day but haven't since .... Better get on with it 😂

Glad all your iui's went well today ladies. Now is the worst bit in my opinion X


----------



## Sarahlo

lol sorry for panicking you 🤗

I'm getting impatient now I just want to trigger but holding off. TBH my consultant was confusing me with trigger times. he initially said trigger at midnight and IUI weds at 10am.  but then he said something else. Anyway seen as the procedure is at 10am we will trigger at 11 tonight because well we prob be asleep by 12 and I'm really not bothered if I ovulate an hour or so before IUI because in fact I had ovulated before IUI when I got my BFP lol

By the way I think it's really great what your friend said and it's totally true. You are putting the money to good use and fingers crossed Arnies Mum you get the BFP you deserve x


----------



## Lyndsey30

Thanks for the advice all with regards to DTD. Not sure we'll get there tonight but we'll see 😉 Mrs Tinkerbell, that comment about increasing the blood flow yourself made my day!! 😂😂 Good to know there're options 😉 

Arnie's Mum, I totally agree with what your friend said! What better way to spend your rainy day money than on making your dreams come true? I guess also be thankful you've been sensible and have savings to use.

Glad all went ok, Rekha. When's your OTD? My clinic said 16 days time so OTD is 10/02. I'm back in work tomorrow night and working a fair bit over the next couple of weeks so hoping being busy will help pass the 2WW!


----------



## Sarahlo

I've finally triggered ready for IUI 10am Wednesday. If this does work this time I will definetly feel like someone is watching over me lol It was touch and go after Saturday but I'm a step further and feeling happy. Now just for IUI to take place and begin the 2WW 😜


----------



## Lyndsey30

Yay, at last. Be you can't wait for IUI tomorrow, Sarahlo! Hope all goes well and here's to joining the rest of us on the 2WW 😀 I'm a firm believer in the power of positive thought - this WILL our month everyone! 😀😀 X


----------



## Sarahlo

Yes I can't wait. I did a opk this morrnig and smiley face is right there so certain now DW didn't screw the trigger up again lol

I've just contacted the clinic to confirm its 10am as it was just provisionally booked for that time so may be a little earlier or later due to egg collections they have on. 

I'm starting to feel positive and have a little faith now. 

Hope everyone is doing ok so far on 2WW xx


----------



## Rekha

Lyndsey30 my clinc just told me to test at home in 14days time & to let them know the result. So I presume depending on the result they will decide when to call me in for a blood test. Yes being busy will really help make the 2ww pass by quickly but do take some time out to focus on yourself. I'm not working so the 2ww will drag on a bit for me. Lots of positive thoughts & energy to everyone on here!


----------



## Sarahlo

I always find the first week of the 2WW far easier than the second. I usually test at home then go in for bloods if it's positive. 

I feel like my left ovary is ready to explode lol good old follis getting  ready to rupture tomorrow. Getting some slight twinges on right side now wondering if the 2 bigger ones that side may have caught up. Probably not big enough to contain a mature egg but you can still release an immature egg right? maybe that's all it is I guess!!


----------



## Rekha

How big were the follies on your right ovary at your last scan? They do continue to grow after the trigger so they could have grown enough to contain a mature egg (crossing my fingers for you). I had a few twinges in my left ovary yesterday in the clinic while I was waiting to get the IUI done...but probably just my over active imagination.I'm already a bit sceptical about this cycle as my follicle was the smallest (18mm) I've ever triggered at (I normally trigger at 21-23mm) & it was only CD13 (I ovulate naturally around CD16).


----------



## Hijabi

Hi all, I had my first IUI today. It wasn't too bad and the nurses were really now and caring. They had got me in with a male dr but I have told them I would prefer a female and they rearranged it. 
I had two follicles yday at 15, and hubbywent sperm wasn't too good at 1.4 and they said it should be at 5.
Feel disappointed and not expecting much but you never know. Plus reading the posts above it seems most of your follicles are bigger then mine.
Now just have the dreaded 2ww to get through. 
The clinic didn't say anything about dtd just that I need to come bk in 2weeks for a blood test 
Hope everyone else is ok. X


----------



## Arnies Mum

Your not wrong about the 2nd week being worse. My sore boobs are starting to subside today. Yesterday I had to hold them going up and down stairs but today much better. I don't think that's a good sign. 
I thought this time would be easier but I doubt and 2ww ever gets easier x 

Good luck Hijabi, my clinic says any follicle over 14mm has the potential to have a fertilizable egg in it so don't worry.  (She says...sitting here going Craaaaaaaazzzzzzzyyyyyyy!)


----------



## Buttercup89

Stay positive Arnies mum! My boobs don't hurt at all just feel firmer and more veiny! Not long til test day!


----------



## Arnies Mum

I'm trying buttercup I really am!!!! Veiny boobs is a good sign I think but I get veins every month before AF so I can't really count mine! X


----------



## Sarahlo

Re sore boobs - I didn't get them during my 2ww when I got my BFP. they were pretty sore a week or so after BFP. so don't worry if they don't really hurt much. 

Hijabi - my clinic also says anything over 15mm can contain mature egg so don't worry too much about that. I've also seen sperm counts like that in IUI and people got pregnant so stay positive 🤗


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Rekha - sorry missed your question before. I have no idea what the sizes were last scan of the right hand sides all I know was on CD8 they were around 10mm I will be CD15 tomorrow when I have IUI. he did look at them last time and said I didn't need follicle reduction again so I'm presuming they were no bigger than 13mm on Friday when he measured. however it will be 5 days later so they could well be mature by tomorrow!!

My left ones are around 20-22mm by time I have IUi tomorrow!!


----------



## Arnies Mum

My boobs have been a nightmare this time. Like hot pokers being stabbed in them. Especially at night to the point I counldnt sleep last night. I'm hoping I don't have a cyst or infection or something. Quite enjoying them being a bit bigger though haha I wasn't blessed in that department 😳


----------



## Lyndsey30

Feeling a bit low today, think I'm still a bit tired from the sedation yesterday. Also, I'm struggling to know how to feel really!? The clinic said to act as if you are pregnant with regards to dos and donts but obviously don't want to get carried away cos if it is a BFN then it'll be harder to bare. It all got a bit much last night and I cried cos I just want this so much and I feel helpless. Started the cyclogest pessaries last night - wow, they're fun..., not lol. 😀 
Back in work tonight after 2 weeks annual leave, I know it's probably good to keep busy but not feeling the love for it tonight 😬


----------



## Arnies Mum

Oh Lindsey I feel the same! I sometimes wish we could all teleport to the same room for a hug and a cup of tea x


----------



## Sarahlo

Bless you guys it's such an emotional rollercoaster!!

I've said to myself after having 3 already and 1 bfp that this time around I'm reeally going to try my hardest to act normal. I don't mean with regards to food and drink but basically try and not obsess over it this time. 

I would follow the advice though on what not to eat etc because if you do get a BFP you will then start panicking about whah you've eaten!!

Can't wait to join you all tomorrow 🤗 xx


----------



## Arnies Mum

I had two runny eggs on toast at the weekend! Totally forgot!!!! 😳


----------



## Sarahlo

lol Arnies mum. well your ok as you didn't come down with salmonella.

What does everyone do regarding exercise btw?? I'm back in the gym so will I need to give this up for a bit or can I do some stuff ? I didn't ask last time as I wasn't a member back then lol


----------



## Arnies Mum

I wonder if the electric boobs are a salmonella symptom lol *she says whilst on google*
I've not done anything exercise wise and my trousers are tight already! I tend to like really intense exercise though (running, body combat) so for me it's all or nothing. 
My clinic said swimming only x


----------



## Clare1984

Hi girls, I just got back from having my iui it went well (as it can go), the nurse said my cervix was inflamed maybe from the hormones lately but said its nothing to worry about just might cause spotting, I don't know why she was telling us about this if nothing to worry about, she even asked DW if she wanted to look at my cervix so she could describe it to me and we were both like er no thanks! Makes me fell sick at the thought of it! 

I was having pains in both ovaries since yesterday, subsiding today and now cramps after the iui, but feeling much more relaxed now it's over, going to put my feet up this afternoon. 

Also had to ask for the cyclogest and they just gave it to me, annoying they didn't offer it first time round. 

Good luck for the iui tomorrow Sarah and everyone else in the 2ww. 😊 Xx


----------



## Rekha

I know what you mean Lyndsey30. This being my 4th attempt I don't know what to feel anymore...being positive all the time just makes the fall harder when it's a BFN. The only thing I've decided this time is try & laugh more & like Sarahlo said not to obsess too much.
Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Lyndsey30

Haha, Arnies Mum, you are such a rebel with your runny eggs 😉 I'm sure one instance of runny eggs won't cause you any harm 😀 

Yes, it would be lovely to all be in the same room and hug it out. Feeling a bit teary today, like I could cry for the smallest thing. Is that a side effect of the progesterone pessaries? 

Hi Claire, welcome to the 2WW! Glad it went well, now for the fun part 😁

With regards to exercise, my clinic said light exercise was ok just nothing full combat (obviously) and nothing overly strenuous. I asked specifically about cycling as that's what I like. Clinic said that cycling was fine as long as I wasn't pushing myself too hard or going long distance like for 30mile cycles (as if). I probably won't go back on my bike now till Thurs cos I'm working tonight and tomorrow night. 

Is everyone eating fresh pineapple? I've read so much about how it aids implantation - I'm making sure I have my daily dose, like medicine lol.

Good advice, Rekha with regards to laughter. My DH is good at making me laugh, we were in stitches yesterday morning after he'd done his sample cos he had to fill out a form to hand in with it about the sample. At the end it had a box for his comments. My DH was like 'comments'? 'What do they want to know?' and he suggested writing 'best wank ever' 😉😂 Was really nice to laugh about it cos it can be so serious! Xx


----------



## Arnies Mum

Best wank ever! Brilliant! I would love him to have put that. 
My DH makes me laugh too....you know 'take me out' on TV on sat night? I told him that the embryo wants to see what he would do if he was on there so I made him do his entrance dance to the song of his choice! He would have got a blackout!  😂


----------



## Sarahlo

Woop great job Clare your on its looking like im the last one to join the 2WW!! Anyone else after me, Charlotte??

Strange asking your DW if she wanted to see haha im sure we would have also been mortifed, having said that my DW watched the MVA process and was in shock I think after what she saw.


Rekha bless you - same for me its 4th attempt also. As you say when you get to this stage its a case of not wanting the fall so its hard ot be positive. I was like that tbh last time. HAd 2 bfn prior so everything i was expereincing i blamed on the progersterone. I'm defintely going in with a strong head this time and will not get carried away. The thing that bothers me with IUI is the timings and I recently read this is why preimareliy it doesnt have a high success rate and its laregly down to the timings of IUI being out. I can actually believe this. This is also why we decided to do IVE next round if this doesnt work. One less thing to worry about which is the timings.

Glad they were ok with the cycling, i will ask tomorrow if its ok to do light stuff in the gym and the bike is one i use a lot. so hoepfully that be ok. in all fairness there are plenty of people who dont even no they are pregnant and are still hard core working out.

Hope everyone is managing to stay slightly sane lol


----------



## Clare1984

Haha Lyndsey that did make me laugh about the comments! They do ask some strange questions sometimes! 

The nurse also said no swimming or sauna for the next 7 days? Maybe for infection or something, has anyone else said this? This nurse was annoying me a bit tbh. Shame cos next week we are going away for the week and we have a hot tub!


----------



## Buttercup89

Our clinic won't let us swim until we get to 12 weeks! I have heard from others at different clinic that hot tubs are a no no!


----------



## Sarahlo

yeah hot tubs and hot baths are a deffo nono


----------



## Clare1984

Oh well I will just sit on the side and dip my feet in, it's a small price to pay. It will prob be too cold to be outside in this weather anyway 😂


----------



## Arnies Mum

Oh goodness I've been having baths and eating runny eggs! I'm doomed haha


----------



## Sarahlo

LOL baths are ok just not too hot 😊

Who's testing soon btw??


----------



## Arnies Mum

I can't remember who is first. I think me and buttercup are the same day - Sunday gulp!


----------



## Sarahlo

Gosh not long at all for you then 🤗🍀


----------



## Buttercup89

Yes test day is bright and early on Sunday! Feeling so much more relaxed compared to how I was was both IVF rounds! Hoping that's a good thing.  

So for who's next after Arnies mum and I ?


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi guys wow what a busy thread this is. Wishing everyone luck with there 2ww. Good luck Sarahlo for your iui today. I'm still waiting on a positive ovulation so will be joining the 2ww after you so you won't be last lol! Hope everyone is well. I think I'm starting drive myself a little


----------



## Arnies Mum

Good luck Sarah! Hope it goes smoothly I think you have had enough drama this time!


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks everyone 🤗

Just on route in the cab with DW. all yesterday and last night I had ovary pain and then wet to bed around midnight still with the pain. when I woke up I thought it had gone so had already ovulated putting my timing slightly over but now I've been getting the twinges again so I'm feeling optomistic I'm ovulating now or very soon lol. 

I'll post after IUI, they always scan me externally after to see the swimmers so I'll no for sure by then if if indeed ovulated. 🍀🍀🍀🍀


----------



## HighlandChick

Good luck sarahlo

I have got a   face today on ovulation stick. Woo hoo so booked in for DIUI tomorrow at 1200 which will be cd15 for me. A whirlwind of emotions going on right now xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Done and dusted girls. had the best swimmers out of all 4 IUIs as this time we had 10mil and highest we have had was 4 mil before on the last go. The new batch hopefully done the trick lol. I just hope we got the timings ok tbh but not gonna worry about that right now. 2WW has commenced yay!! 🤗😬

great one HighlandChick your a day behind me woop!! fingers crossed for us all ladies we deserve it.


----------



## Hijabi

Hi guys. 
All the best for those of you due IUI today.
I had mine yday and had cramping last night On my right side of tummy and then a bit of brown spotting today. 
Do you think this might be implantation bleeding or just spotting from the IUI yday?


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Hijabi - it's way too early for implantation spotting so I'd say maybe just a little from the IUI which can happen. if it continues though maybe let your dr know just to be on safe side but I'm sure it's ok.


----------



## Clare1984

Well done Sarah, welcome to 2ww, sounds like it went well. Fingers crossed for all of us! 

Great news highland chick, good luck with iui tomorrow, Have you had any scans of the folicles before? 

Hijabi, I also had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday from the iui. 

Feeling a little bit nauseous today but I think that's from the cyclogest and haven't totally got over my cold/sore throat but I'm back at work


----------



## Rekha

Glad it all went well Sarahlo!! Welcome to the 2ww
Lyndsey30 I hope you're feeling better today...your hubby sounds like a right laugh would have loved to have seen the nurses face if he had filled the comments section!!


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Clare and Rekha- it all went well in the end but I'm slightly worried about timing. I'm not going to focus on that though so that's the last I'll say about it until OTD lol 🤗

started my baby aspirin already and start the new progesterone tonight. 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## HighlandChick

Thanks Sarahlo and clare1984 think I'm going to need the luck I'm a bag of nerves at the moment lol! No I haven't had any scans of my follicles. I'm on a natural cycle so think that's why?


----------



## Hijabi

Thanks Sarah, I didn't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Sarahlo

No worries Hijabi - implantation happens roughly a week after conception give or take a few days. so the day after is literally too early for implanting. But fingers crossed you will be implanting soon x


----------



## Rekha

Sarahlo I know what you mean about timing...my IUI ended up being 1.5 hrs later then the time I was given so now I'm convinced it hasn't worked.
Highlandchick I'm doing a natural cycle too but had scans done to check my follies. Might just depend on what your clinic practices. Oh do ask for cyclogest (progesterone) as they normally won't give that to you if you are having a natural cycle.


----------



## HighlandChick

My clinic doesn't do follicle scan unless your doing a medicated cycle. I'm not worried as reason for fertility treatment is due to my husbands circumstances and not any problem with me. So I'm liking that it as natural as possible


----------



## Sarahlo

I've got the most crazy cramping going on. never had this on all previous IUIs!! I can feel it in the left ovary, all down the tube and into the uterus!! 

Where does everyone else feel the cramping after IUI??


----------



## Clare1984

Highland chick, it is more natural that way, at least you don't have to go back and forwards to the clinic as much and obsess over the size of your folicles! 

Sarah I was also worried about timing, like did I ovulate exactly 24hrs after trigger, was it earlier or later? I guess il never know! One thing I can say is that we have all tired our best, what ever the outcome. We will have to leave the rest up to Mother Nature! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Clare - I think your timing will just be fine and had i not had the mishap with the tirgger at the weekend i wouldnt feel this way.
The reason I do is becuase my consultan explained to me how the natural LH surge works as opposed to the trigger.

When we trigger the reason IUI is done approx 36hrs later is becuase it takes 12hrs from trigger to peak and then around 24hrs to ovulate.
When we get the natural surge, i.e smiley on opk kit that is already at the peak hence the 24hrs IUI is done after natural surge.

Now my issue - i was told to test just before trigger monday on opk. If i had picked the surge up they would have done IUI on tuesday. I tested and I didnt pick up the suge so triggered. But in my head im thinking, what if i was close to getting a natural surge. Maybe had i tested a few hours later i would have had a positive on opk and then IUI would have been 24hrs later. This is the dilema in my brain.

Anyway ive decided not to worry about any of this anymore and go with it and after all the drama if its really meant to be this cycle then it will be 

I personally much prefer to do a medicated cycle than natural and had i known what i do now I would have listened to my clinic and gone medicated from the start. But this is just my own personal experience.


----------



## HighlandChick

Yeah I completely agree I'm already stressed enough without stressing about follicle sizes so I'm glad they do it like this 😊


----------



## Clare1984

Ah I see what you mean, well there's no way of knowing right now so just try to put it out of your mind and hope for the best. 

I also had way more cramping than last time, it seems to have calmed down today though. And my nausea has gone! Maybe I was just sick at the thought of work!


----------



## Sarahlo

Exactly I'm a firm believer of what's meant to be will be and nothing happens by chance!!

Ye my actual IUI was probably the least painful. not that they have been very painful but hardly felt a thing. but not long after whoosh the cramping!!


----------



## Sarahlo

Anyone else scared to pee after IUI? worried the swimmers will swim out 😂


----------



## Clare1984

I was scared to stand up! Wanted to lay down for as long as possible!


----------



## Sarahlo

I'm ok with standing it's the pressure lol don't even want to blow my nose today haha!!


----------



## Buttercup89

Ladies the little swimmers won't come out your cervix naturally closes as soon as they are put in!! I remember Going to the relaxation lounge, lasting 10 mins before I was needing to pee! 

Wishing you all lots of luck, hubby and I will know our fate on Sunday, starting to wonder why I haven't experience any implantation signs :S 

On the plus side I have looked on no doubt every baby online shop, chosen the nursery furniture, pray, carseat and theme! All but positivity!


----------



## Sarahlo

haha I know they won't was just joking 🤗

After the 4th attempt It's surprises me how different each one can be. im still cramping on the left hand side but not as bad as before phew!!

Ahh buttercup everything crossed for you my love!! A don't worry about not feeling anything much as many people don't at all x


----------



## Sarahlo

Hope everyone is having a good evening. 

I'm tucked up on the sofa still cramping albeit not as bad as earlier. DW has made my dinner and is getting me little treats when needed 🤗

Took my first progesterone as well for the night. 

Hoping the cramping is better by tomorrow.

Good luck tomorrow for IUI HighlandChick xx


----------



## jaws3677

Lyndsey30 said:


> Hi Jaws, have you thought about doing a stimulated cycle of IUI? It would mean that the drugs would make you ovulate and it would be to a timetable and you won't miss your window so to speak. Potentially much less stressful? Speaking as someone who's undergoing her first stimulated cycle, the drugs aren't that bad. No side effects for me so far. You may not be ovulating every month cos of the PCOS?. I have mild PCOS (only diagnosed 2 weeks ago) and blood work has shown I haven't always ovulated naturally. Most months I do but every now and again, I don't, apparently this is quite common with PCOS. Might be something to speak to your clinic about. Best of luck to you in this cycle &#128512;


Hi lyndsey30, I wanted to do a assisted cycle, but the clinic prefer to try naturally first. It's been two months that I've not picked up ovulation but the clinic tell me not to worry. Perhaps it's PCOS, I'll ask about it!
My partner have been messed around by the clinic so much at the moment! They are suddenly asking for more blood tests, which I don't understand.. They took his blood at the time of donation.. Why do they need more! They almost cancelled my treatment this month because of timings of the blood results!!! Any way here's hoping for next week when I start the scans!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hey girls  hope you're all doing OK. 

Sarah congrats on the IUI! Hope you're feeling OK. 

Did you surge naturally or trigger in the end?

I'm on day 3 of stimms and lots of twinges now! Just out of curiosity how many days did you all stimulate for before a scan? My clinic have asked me to go in on day 8 of stimulation but I'm thinking about asking to go in a little sooner. 

I've been using a tens machine for my bad back tonight as well...has anyone else used one whilst undergoing treatment? Hoping this is ok as I know I can't have acupuncture during treatment? Xx


----------



## HighlandChick

Well girls it's iui day for me 😁 I'm so nervous and haven't slept much last night. Will post after it to let you all know how I got on. Up early as three hour car journey to get to clinic

Thanks for the good luck wishes sarahlo


----------



## CharlotteDMK

HighlandChick Good luck!!xx


----------



## HighlandChick

Thanks charlotteL


----------



## Sarahlo

Great stuff HighlandChick 😊 

You really have nothing to worry about. All of my IUI's have been pain free at point of doing it so you'll be just fine 😉

Charlotte I didn't surge naturally so triggered. Also I'm scanned usually around day 8 or 9 so that's normal.

I'm feeling tons better today after all that cramping yesterday and last night. 

The hardest part for me when waiting this 2ww is technically only 1 day later my egg is either fertilised now or it's not and never will be. but have to wait another 13 days to find out 😳


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Thanks Sarah.  Glad you triggered I'm the end..my our an be rest assured your timing was perfect!

The 2WW is horrible isn't it  you have two follicles though so two targets! I'm sure they have fertilised  positive thinking hun x


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Chatlotte. im not convinced about my timings but time will tell lol

I'm on these new progesterone which are more natural than synthetic. It comes with an app too so you can download it to your phone and it has this great tool to remind you 3 times a day at times you set to take your tablet. 

Anyway it pops up now all over my phone at reminder time Utrogestan VAGINAL take tablet lol. seriously you'd think they would be a little more discrete. I did email them asking if they can maybe replace the word vaginal with something else or just remove it as it could be slightly embarrassing with that popping up on your phone and your say away from your desk 😂😂


----------



## Clare1984

Good luck highland chick, don't worry you will be fine! 😊 

Jaws, you should ask you clinic if you can have the trigger injection to ensure ovulation, it might well be because of the pcos
I am feeling loads better today. 😊 

Ha that sounds hilarious, better keep your phone hidden away!


----------



## Sarahlo

I know Clare will have to make sure it's face down all the time LOL

Jaws I also agree if your not ovulating or at least picking it up ask to be triggered this will ensure you ovulate aeound 36hrs later.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Why do you think your timings are out? You triggered so you should be fine 

Haha that's sooo funny! I'll see how long until you forget to keep your phone face down!! 

X


----------



## Sarahlo

I don't know hun maybe I triggered just before I was due to pick up a natural surge anyway and if that's the case IUI should have been done 24hrs later not 36!!  Anyway I'm not worried anymore what will be will be. 

How are you getting on anyway Chatlotte?


----------



## Lyndsey30

Hi everyone, sorry I've been a bit quiet the last couple of days, I've been on night shifts so it's been a bit of eat, sleep, work, repeat lol. Tbh, I wasn't looking forward to going back after my IUI cos in my head I feel like I need to lie down and be wrapped up in cotton wool for 2 weeks to make sure this works lol. But actually it's been really good to have to focus on something else. 
Still getting the odd abdo twinge but not as bad as it was Monday/Tuesday. Had some pains in my breasts today too but I'm guessing that's just the pessaries though? I also feel really tired but that could just be the remnants of the sedation still in my system from Monday.
Welcome to the 2WW to those who've IUI'd since I last posted. I'm still trying to read my way through the 5 pages of chat I've missed over the last couple of days 😀
Hope everyone is well X


----------



## HighlandChick

Well girls that's us finally home. First iui done was taken bang on time at 12 and was out by 12.12 lol!! Was a little uncomfortable but not sore. Now I have some slight cramping going on so I'm in the sofa and resting. So I guess I'm officially in my first 2ww


----------



## Sarahlo

woop welcome to the 2ww 🤗 now the fun really starts. none stop symptom spotting and everything else that drives us mad. I'm going to try my best not to think about it too much. I think it gets a little easier after the first 2 gos lol


----------



## Lyndsey30

Ha, the symptom spotting is driving me mad. I've just got out of the shower and I'm like I'm sure my breasts are looking veiny!! In all probability the 2 veins I can see were probably there last week. Every twinge and I'm like, that could be implantation and I only had my IUI Monday!! God knows what I'm going to be like next week 😁 Welcome to hell, HighlandChick 😂 x


----------



## HighlandChick

Thanks girls I'm hoping to stay calm but that is just not realistic with me 😂 However my 2ww is going to be more like 3. I see a crazy lady coming along


----------



## Buttercup89

Sarah, my boobs are really veiny too, though not at all sore, they feel quite firm and dare I say it my skin feels really soft! Strange I know!!! I can't believe I'm nearly to test day...hurry up Sunday! I have no tests in the house which is a good thing it's keeping me positive and upbeat.  I have enjoyed having the two week wait off I have just relaxed. Which I was told to do to keep my prolactin levels down.

Fingers crossed for everyone.

When are all your test dates ladies? I only know mine and Arnies mum


----------



## Lyndsey30

Veiny boobs close to test day must be a good sign! 😀 Bet you can't wait! 
I was told to test 16 days after IUI so Weds 10th. It can't come quick enough tbh!!!! 

Were you told you had high prolactin levels then, Buttercup?


----------



## Sarahlo

Friday tomorrow folks 🤗 hope all those testing at the weekend are managing to stay sane hehe!

left hand side has just started cramping again slightly. hope my ovary is ok. it felt like someone had literally kicked me in the ovary yesterday I was in quite a bit of pain. 

This month I'm not testing out the trigger. Trying not to let this ttc take over my life as it did last few time so trying to be as chilled as I can lol.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hey everyone 

Sarah your timing will be fine hun I just know it! I'm debating with myself about testing out the trigger this time. I agree I don't want it to take over my life but I just can't help POAS!!I've got 30 pregnancy tests in the drawer  

Glad your IUI went well Highland chick!

Who is due to test soon? Sorry I'm loosing track.

As for me...I'm good thank you had 4 days of menopur injections and apart from headaches like last time I'm good! I've decided I'm going to be brave tomorrow and mix an injection and inject myself eeeeek wish me luck! I figured if I did it in the middle of treatment I can pick up another menopur if I mess it up when I got for a scan! My ovaries are sore and lots of twinges just can't wait for the scan now to see what's going on in there...

Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

LOL 30? well with that many you may as well put them to use


----------



## Sarahlo

has everyone seen on the news about this Zika virus in Brazil Central America and some Caribbean islands?

We are due to fly to St Lucia a week after OTD and if we are pregnant then we will not be going. We are going to see tonight what are options are with regards to claiming back on insurance and other places to go on holiday to. The problem is insurance may only pay up if your place is on the list. St Lucia isn't at the moment but Barbados is and that's the next island to it so it's only a matter of time. I wouldn't want to take any risk at all. I know it's early days as I may well not be pregnant and we can still go but we kind of want a back up plan ready just in case as will only have one week after OTD to arrange things!!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Sarah thanks for making my mind up for me haha...those 30 tests will me gone in no time!!

I've heard about the virus it's scary! To be honest hun I don't blame you for wanting to steer well clear, I would do exactly the same.

Better to loose some money and have a holiday elsewhere being relaxed than going and being worried of being bitten by a mosquito!

Xx


----------



## Buttercup89

Lyndsey30 when I had my treatments last year they didn't check my thyroid or prolactin levels, both of which were not in the correct range to allow a pregnancy to continue, which is how they were able to tell me why I miscarried. But after 4 weeks of meds everything is in the perfect range. Prolactin levels rise it's stress, hence why I have taken my two week wait off.

2 days to go....period was due yesterday and she hasn't turned up! 

The dreaded moment you do a dam pessary and then actually u need the loo again! Typical!

How's everyone doing this morning?


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hey buttercup


Not long to go now! Hope you're feeling OK.  I've had my thyroid checked and all is ok. Don't think I've had prolactin levels checked though, how do they treat that?


----------



## Buttercup89

They just do a blood test it normally affects people more who have thyroid problems so I wouldn't worry. Treat,net varies mine was quite easy de stress, and reduce working hours....hoping on Sunday I will be reducing my hours considerably!


----------



## Sarahlo

Good luck buttercup we are all routing for you. 
God you have so much more will power than me id be testing like a maniac right now haha!! I'm not even going to say I won't test early because I know I will 😂 I've tested early Everytime so I doubt very much this time will be any different!! I will though try and hold out until 12PIUI like last time hehe!!


----------



## Arnies Mum

Hi ladies, sorry I've been quiet. Will go through and check back on what's happened. Had an emotional couple of days. My best friend had her 2nd baby on Wednesday. I know AF is on her way so as she brings a life into the world I'm pretty 99%sure it's going to be a bfn. I'm making myself anxious because I don't want to see her. It's too much at the moment but I know in expected to visit any day for cuddles when I'm just not emotionally strong enough. It's a toughie!


----------



## Sarahlo

oh no Arnies Mum bless you. Sorry I cant remember now are you medicated cycle or natural?

Your still in as long as AF isnt here but I also understand you know when you know as well.

Really feel for you hun its not a nice feeling. After my MC I wasnt really up for baby talk with anyone.

I do feel in a much better place now, largely becuase I am back ttc again.

Hope the witch stays away hun and you get a good result this weekend.x


----------



## Arnies Mum

Thank you. I'm 2nd medicated. Just trying to see if it's worth one more shot or straight to IVF. Just trying to be wise with the funds we have left x


----------



## Sarahlo

It's a tricky one. IVF is so much more expensive than IUI but as we all know the chance of pregnancy is much better. We have already decided if we get a bfn this time then we will do IVF in March as away next month. Hoping and   though I get a bfp this time around like everyone else x


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Sorry you're feeling down arnies mum. When is your OTD?


----------



## Sarahlo

So this Utrogestan progesterone they have given me is really annoying me. I've just pretty much leaked out the tablet I put in at 8am. I've just emailed the clinic now if I can pick up some cyclogest as I hate this stuff. The joys!!!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Ooh no! What's the difference? I leaked out  a lot of cyclogest in the mornings it was the evening ones that seemed to stay in there because of more lying down! 

I've got a scan tomorrow  my left ovary feels like there is a golf ball in there! Hoping there's not too many follicles x


----------



## Buttercup89

So this morning I had a call from my clinic, asking how I got in with my test day?! Strange as I was under the impression that I was testing on Sunday. But now thinking about it I did say maybe you should call me! Anyway I said I hadn't tested yet so I would call them later..... At 13dpo I have the clearest two lines on my Frer, BFP!!!

I'm shocked with only 14% success rate for me due to low AMH, along with the consultants not convinced due to there only being one mature follicle I'm over the moon and feel so blessed.

Not had any symptoms as such, veiny boobs, every now and then mild cramps but nothing else, apart from tonsilitus and a cold in the first week.

Thankyou all for your support and I wish you all the best I will stay checked in to see how you are all doing  X


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Oh my goodness congratulations!!!!

Was this your first try? And we're you medicated? So so happy for you 😃😃

Did you do anything different? Maybe you could give us all some tips x


----------



## Sarahlo

Fantastic news buttercup absolutely made up for you. Hopefully more BFP to come from our group 🤗

Charlotte I only ever used cyclogest before bed and in backdoor and never had any issues at all!! x


----------



## Buttercup89

I was medicated Charlotte and first ever iui, I didn't do anything different to when I had IVF apart from just going with the flow and being so much more relaxed, I enjoyed my lazy days! 
I ate quite a lot of warm foods, always had socks and slippers on during the day and ate pineapple each day.

Also stayed clear of coffee but had the odd treat of chocolate! 

Most importantly I never let myself get into that what if scenario. 

All think Postive!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

It's so exciting seeing BFPs...particularly with one follie it gives me so much hope 😊

My clinic always said the front door I wonder why? Hope you can get some cyclogest soon Sarah x


----------



## Sarahlo

TBH - I don't actually suffer with low progesterone anyway so it's not a huge deal. I can carry on with these if need be until I can get cyclogest from clinic lol


----------



## Rekha

Congratulations Buttercup89 that's brilliant news! 
Arniesmum I'm sorry you've had a hard few days. I hope AF stays well away from you. l'll be thinking of you over the weekend.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

See positive thinking! How long until OTD for you??


----------



## Arnies Mum

OTD is Sunday which will be 2 weeks and a day since iui. 
I seem to be leaking a lot more progesterone yukkyness this time but on the same things as last time x 
Congratulations buttercup. That is brilliant I thought you would get a bfp! . We had iui same day so maybe I should test and get this over with!


----------



## Clare1984

Congratulations Buttercup, you must be over the moon! 

Armies mum sorry to hear you're feeling down, we all know what your going through maybe you will feel better about your friends baby once you've had a few days to get used to it.


----------



## Sallyt31

Congrats Buttercup amazing news 🎉! Can I ask what level your AMH is as mine is low at 4.0.


----------



## Sarahlo

clinic are putting me back on cyclogest so picking it up in the morning.


----------



## Dora26

Congratulations Buttercup, that's amazing news, so pleased for you!! 

Arnies um, I am sorry you feel down, I have a few friends and cousins that are pregnant at the moment and like you guys said earlier on in the week, I sometimes think finding out people are pregnant is the hardest part but then when their baby comes along that's hard too. It's all such a rollercoaster!!

xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Dora - hope you are well rested. when are you looking to be back on it? x


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey everyone. having a moment...
I'm feeling really emotional and that I could burst into tears for no apparent reason lol. I have to laugh because I have no idea what's wrong but saying that maybe it's just been the whole stress of this cycle and then the dam pessaries adding to it was maybe just the icing on the cake for me. 

Anyway can't wait to be home feet up and chill and well maybe crazy at this rate lol


----------



## Clare1984

Hey Sarah, don't worry Hun it is so stressful, especially having the iui done mid week and going back to work etc. I feel exhausted! At least its the weekend and we can rest up! And once you get the cyclogest you won't have constant reminders flashing up on your phone 😂 x


----------



## Sarahlo

Haha I know. I despise those alerts lol 🤗

yes exactly it's the weekend and I'm planning on keeping busy and relaxing of course. Sunday shopping trip should cheer me up 😊

How are you getting on? x


----------



## Clare1984

Yeah I am good apart from being tired! I don't really have any side effects from the cyclogest which is making me think maybe I did have low progesterone? 

I am so looking forward to the weekend and a trip to the new forest next week to relax. Can't wait! X


----------



## Arnies Mum

I'm with you Sarah. I have been close to tears for the last 3 days but holding it in. I may just let it all out in the shower in the morning. I find its a good place to sob as I look at it symbolically that I wash away the tears and sadness and then make up on to conceal it and crack on!  I always feel better afterwards anyway! What doesn't kill you makes you stronger and we will be the strongest of mummies one day x


----------



## Lyndsey30

Hiya, been on a course today so just trying to catch up on the thread, so many posts today! 😀 Sorry to hear you're feeling low, Sarah! Sending you a big hug 😀 It is so stressful all of this, it's no wonder it gets on top of us all from time to time. 
I've had a bit of a crap day today for a couple of reasons (well tell you about the rest later) feeling really unwell today. Not sure if I've picked up a little bug or if it's a side effect of the progesterone but I had an upset stomach last night then woke up about 5am in a sweat, feeling so sick, like I was about to puke. Managed not to be sick but was up for ages feeling hot and sick. I couldn't miss my course today so I had
to go in. Felt ok all morn apart from tired, had lunch and then have been feeling really sick since. Just got home now and have flopped straight on my bed 😓 Has anyone else experienced side effects like sickness/nausea and diarrhoea from the progesterone? Will read the rest of the posts to see what else I've missed today xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks guys I just need to get through the next few weeks hopefully smiling at the end. 

Yes Lyndesy funnily enough I had upset stomach / diorhea on the last cycle I got pregnant. I have no idea if it was from the cyclogest or not as that can cause upset stomach. My stomach was a bit funny today also and this other progesterone can have the same affect.  So still I don't no if it's the progesterone but more than likely is as its a side affect. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Sarahlo

I also suffered sickness too at all stages so again no idea if it was the progesterone to begin with and then morning sickness after implantation when I had lots of HCG releasing. as that's what causes morning sickness apparently the rapid increased of HCG that's only released after implantation


----------



## Lyndsey30

I think it's too soon to be implantation or signs of a BFP cos it's only 4.5 days since my IUI. Much as I would love to think this was early pregnancy symptoms 😀 I guess it's prob the progesterone! Hope it doesn't last, I feel like **** 😓
Going back to what you asked about travelling to St Lucia, Sarah. I did some research on Zika virus for you and although most people who've been affected have been mildly unwell and it hasn't been serious, I did read about how there are unofficial links to pregnant woman who've contracted the virus and them having babies with birth defects. It's only unofficial atm cos they haven't finished the research and published studies yet. But the numbers suggest there is a link! Some of the countries affected have actually issued warnings to women to avoid pregnancy until the epidemic is over! St Lucia itself wasn't listed but if it's close by to infected areas, it could easily spread. I would be very cautious and wouldn't travel anywhere near if pregnant. I'll see if I can post a link to the WHO article for you. That probably wasn't the answer you wanted but thought it best you know xx


----------



## Lyndsey30

Oh Arnies Mum, just seen that you're having a bad day too so sending another virtual hug your way! 😀 Don't give up hope yet. I know you feel like AF is fast approaching but early pregnancy signs and AF being due can be similar symptoms so keep the faith! Crossing everything for you!!😀😀


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Lyndesy very much appreciated Hun. 

we did discuss last night and if I am pregnant then we will not go to st Lucia. it's only a matter of time before there are confirmed cases there hey!! I think we may very well end up in Thailand which isn't s bad alternative. But maybe to an island I haven't been to so would be nice. there is no way we will risk the Caribbean if it's a positive. x


----------



## Lyndsey30

No worries 😀 The only thing you need to consider is what vaccinations you'd need for Thailand (unless you've already been vaccinated?) I know you normally have to be covered for Hep B and I don't think you can have the vaccine if you're pregnant. Book an appointment with your practice nurse and they can advise you better x


----------



## Sarahlo

Ye I went to Thailand about 4yrs ago so I should be covered for everything. I will however check though, thanks for the reminder 😊

Nearly home after a long day bring on the sofa food and relaxation with my fur babies. DW out tonight and prob a good thing as I feel like I'd just snap at her poor thing lol. hoping tomorrow will be a better day all round!! x


----------



## Dora26

Hi Sarah,  
Sorry to hear you are feeling down in the dumps,  the weekend is upon us now tho so hopefully you can have a chill out and you'll feel better. 
Thanks for asking after me, at the mo I am taking metformin for my PCOS and awaiting AF, we have been trying on our own tho so hoping she won't arrive   however if she does it will be next week I would have thought. I'm in a bit of a predicament though because we have a very busy month in February so I don't know whether to hold off another month but I would really like to get back to it all again. It's something we need to think about if and when AF shows up I guess, will also depend on when she arrives as I need to go in ASAP to be scanned and I'm away on a hen do Friday - Monday next week, so if she arrives Friday (which would be just my luck) then I won't be able to make it in to the clinic and then we'll definitely have to miss it again   x


----------



## Sarahlo

I know what its like missing cycles its disappointing in itself. If i was you id play it by ear and as you say see when AF arrives and then see if its doable. But hey lets hope the witch stays away from you also hun that would be a good start to the year for you too!!

Im feeling a little better now i'm home thanks. Just on sofa chilling and holiday searching just in case lol x


----------



## Dora26

I was gutted that she turned up on new years day and so to miss another cycle would be annoying but it's gone quite quickly as we've been busy. Oh my goodness it would be the best start to the year!

Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better x


----------



## HighlandChick

Hey everyone

Congratulations on your bfp buttercup you must be so delighted   and sending   to Sarahlo
and arnies mum you are strong ladies who will get through the down days. Positive mental attitude that's what I keep getting told. 

I have been feeling ok so far, had mild cramping the day of my iui and little yesterday. Everyone wrapping up in cotton wool lol


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning everyone. 

Thanks HighlandChick feeling much better today mentally however physically not so great lol

DW came home after her work party at 1am was trying to be v quiet bless her but I still woke up and the smell of alcohol made me feel all quesy. Anyway went back to sleep and woke up at 3:30 feeling like I needed to vommit immediately. I lay there for a bit the eventually went the loo as needed to pee and stayed there for a bit. came back to bed and lay in one position and then started feeling better and went back to sleep. 
I think the new progesterone they gave me is making me feel like this. Anyway I've just picked up my cyclogest now so hopefully normal services will resume shortly lol - also getting some mild cramping again too so hoping the cyclogest will sort it all out. 

How's everyone else feeling??


----------



## Arnies Mum

Ladies.....I am pooping myself. I got a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know what to do with myself. 
Someone explain to me what a chemical pregnancy is as now I'm worried. 
Plus I didn't do my pessary last night as was convinced I was out!


----------



## HighlandChick

Congratulations arnies mum


----------



## Sarahlo

Omg Arnies mum absolutely amazing news! do your pessarie now?? 

made up for you Hun but why would you think it's a chemical pregnancy?? x


----------



## Arnies Mum

Thanks ladies, re CP I've just seen it on people's signatures and don't know what it is. I'll google it. 

I can't find my clinics out of hours number anywhere otherwise I would call them. Every number I try is answerphone.


----------



## Sarahlo

don't panic. I doubt it's a chemical hun - the only way it would be is if you get a negative tomorrow and AF arrives. but there is no reason at all to think it's chemical Hun. woopp congrats!! hope the rest of us can follow suit lol xx


----------



## Arnies Mum

I hope you all do too. My fingers are tightly crossed for each and every one of you. Just want tomorrow to come now so I can do another test!


----------



## Clare1984

Congratulations Arnies mum, that's great news 😊 X


----------



## Buttercup89

Yay that's fab news Arnies Mum! Welcome to the BFP club, I'm going to join the waiting for early scan group and also the October due date group as well.

All that worry over nothing, what did you test with? 

I'm planning to do my digital tomorrow to see if I get a 2-3 weeks on it. 

Since Friday morning I have already been booked in with my consultant, have my first scan booked for 22nd of Feb, and have my flu jab on Tuesday! 

Wishing all those coming near to their tests days the best of luck but my best advise just relax xx


----------



## Lyndsey30

Wowza, a BFP for both of you That is amazing!!!!! Hugest congratulations to you Buttercup and to Arnies Mum. So, so pleased for you 😀 Anything you did during your 2ww that we should all be doing? Lol. Fingers crossed we all follow suit now and get our BFPs too!

Sarahlo, that's exactly how I've been feeling with the cyclogest 😩 Really sicky and just not right. Also I'm shattered! On my way to work now and I had to force myself to eat before I came out. God damn progesterone!! However, if I get a BFP then I won't care how it makes me feel haha xx


----------



## Arnies Mum

Thanks everyone. I tested with a cheapy sainsburys test yesterday and the one the clinic gave me this morning. Yesterday's was done in the afternoon in the most watery urine ever and I didn't leave it long enough for the result! I probably left it a minute and as I had already totally convinced myself of a bfn I chucked it in the bin. After this mornings bfp I got it out of the bin and lo and behold two lines! 
Can't wait to test again in the morning just to make sure. I am still numb. 
With regards to what I did in the 2 ww - I didn't really do anything special. I did keep my feet warm but with a cold office I do normally have a hot water bottle on my feet anyway and ate 6 Brazil nuts every day. I just worked and carried on as normal, forgot I was pupo so ate runny eggs oh and had baths. I really just carried on as normal. 

My IUI was 41 hours after trigger injection. X


----------



## Arnies Mum

Ps sorry the progesterone is making you both feel ropey! I think that's probably the worst thing of all the bits we have to take. The injections are a breeze but I have had continuous tummy ache both cycles from the progesterone. 

Buttercup....we pretty much have the same due date! January 16th was a lucky day X


----------



## Rekha

Congratulations ArniesMum!!! I'm so happy for you!! Fingers crossed for all the rest of you wonderful ladies!!!


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Congratulations Arniesmum and buttercup. I hope this is a sample of what's to come with lots of BFPs all round.


----------



## Buttercup89

I think my poas status can be calmed...I got my 2-3 weeks this morning on my clearblue. Even after a BFP you don't relax.  Hurry up scan day.  

Wishing everyone a lovely Sunday...I'm being treated to breakfast in bed!

Who's next to test?


----------



## Lyndsey30

Breakfast in bed sounds lovely, Buttercup 😀 I'm not testing till 10th of Feb which right now feels like a lifetime away 😓 It's nearly been a week since IUI though and i've kept relatively sane as I've been in work and too busy to think too much about it. Roll on the 10th!!! 😀


----------



## Sarahlo

Great stuff buttercup - i love a good breakfast in bed.

Your right about the worry never ending. I did the same as you last time and did the testing on digital and i saw them all. 1-2 weeks, 3-4, and 4+ weeks. Sadly for me it made no difference. If i get a BFP this time I will be very cautious indeed and i'm going to try and refrain from POAS as much as i did last time lol

My sunday has been great, DW got a bonus on Friday so we have been shop shop shopping. I am exhausted though from all this so time to snooze.

Hope everyone is having a lovely day,

Oh and testing day for me is also Weds 10th - Lyndsey, how come your not testing on the Monday as you had IUI on the Monday?x


----------



## Clare1984

Hope you all had a good weekend, I have been tired and feeling emotional today, think it was because we were out late last night at a 30th birthday party, parties are definitely quite different when you're sober! 

O think I will test on the Monday night or the Tuesday if I can wait that long, it does seem ages away!! Xx


----------



## hutchess

Hi ladies. 

Can I join you? Just started first medicated iui cycle after 5 natural and 2 icsi.


----------



## Lyndsey30

My clinic told me to test on Weds 10th - 16days post IUI. I thought this was a long time too but they gave me a form with all the dates on and I actually questioned it with them as well. I guess there's a chance of AF arriving before my test day if I'm not preggers. I'm not sure if a BFN test result or AF arriving before I actually get to test would be worse? Hoping it won't come to that! 😀 Glad that we have the same test day though, Sarah! 😀😀

Sorry to hear you're feeling down today, Claire. We all have days like that. I've been very up and down since IUI, the wait is just awful! What day did you IUI? Are most people told to test 14 days after then? Not sure why my clinic say 16days!! It's just prolonging the torture 😬 x


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Clare chin up its such an emotional rollercoaster isn't it. hope your feeling better. This morning I had rage and I thought I was going to burst into tears at nothing. I think the progesterone is giving me terrible mood swings lol


----------



## Clare1984

Thanks Lyndsey and Sarah, I had iui last tues 26th an they just told me to do a test in two weeks. I just can't help thinking about it every day, had it worked or not, it's driving me crazy! Sarah I was also getting a bit of rage about nothing this morning! Lol


----------



## Delphine31

Argh! Tearing my hair out a bit here. Can anyone advise?

I'm about to have my first IUI. I've been doing OPKs three times a day. Judging by the one I did at 4pm where the line was nearly as dark as the control line, my surge will be this evening. 

If, say, my surge is at 8pm it leaves me in a bit of uncertainty as to when is best to have the IUI. The clinic is open 9-5, so if I have it done tomorrow afternoon it will be slightly less than 24 hours after my LH surge. But if I leave it until 10am ish on Tuesday morning then it'll be 38 hours which just feels like too much time will have lapsed. 

I'm being treated at a clinic using frozen donor sperm, and getting the timing right just feels impossible (especially adding in the logistics of hopping on a flight to Copenhagen)! 

Can anyone offer any advice as to whether I'd be better with IUI at 20 hours after LH surge or 38 hours after LH surge?


----------



## Sarahlo

I would agree. if you pick up your surge this evening then you will pretty much ovulate around 24hrs later. They usually prefer to do IUI a bit before so the sperm is waiting for the egg. Saying that you may still not pick up your peak surge until tomorrow morning


----------



## Sarahlo

Also if you can go medicated save yourself the stress over timings and go for it. It's much better timed with medication. if I knew then what I do now is have listened to my clinc and gone medicated straight away.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hope you're all doing OK!  

I went for a scan yesterday on day 6 of stimulation and nothing there yet  lining 5.4mm and all follies 7mm or under. Just wondering what you all measured at around this time? 

Back for another scan tomorrow not holding much hope as not so much as a twinge today! X


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Charlotte
Which CD did you start stims on, CD1?


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hey Sarah

Started cd3 on stimms had a scan on stimulation day 6 so had 5 injections 6th after the scan xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hmm ok so you were CD9 at scan...

I can tell you what mine were. The cycle before this one all mine were between 8-10mm on CD8. This was after 5 days of Clomid. This cycle first scan was also CD8 biggest one was 14mm and 3 around 10mm.

Some peoples just grow slower however is it worth asking to up the dosage if your worried? x


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Thanks hun definitely slower than you then. I did read with PCOS  (which I may have) that you can respond slow then all of a sudden the follies have a growth spurt. I skimmed for 12 days last time and I'm on day 8 tomorrow. I scanned on stimulation day 10 and was 14.4 then 2 days later had shot up to 18.4!

I did ask about upping meds but they said no as it's fine for the day I was on and they didn't want me to over respond.

Fingers tightly crossed! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Yep fingers crossed I'm sure all will be fine they know what they are doing 🤗


----------



## CharlotteDMK

This is true! I'm such a control freak ttc is taking over haha.

Even had my other half peeing on OPKs to see what her cycle is like and there is no way she wold want to carry! Sarah have you decided what you and your DW would call each other? I.e Mom and Mommy? 

Thanks for the help hun. Hope the 2WW isn't driving you insane x


----------



## Sarahlo

haha good question but with my DW being German she will be Mama and I will be Mummy 🤗

2WW is as painful as ever lol


----------



## Clare1984

Hi Charlotte, it sounds like your follies are doing fine, it's still early days, do you remember what size they were last time on cd9? Have you and your Dw decided what your both going to be called? X


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies

All the best with your iuis. I am looking to start soon and was wondering if any of you are having treatment at a london clinic? 

Which clinic are you guys at and roughly what sort of costs should i expect.

Thanks 

Tina x


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Tina

I am with the City Gennet fertility clinic in Farringdon. You can check out their website for prices. They are pretty reasonable tbh for IUI in London as I've seen plenty more that are more expensive. They are quite busy though at present and slightly understaffed if I'm honest however they are very good consultants. Both Dr Martin and Dr Maxwell are very good at what they do and hav tons of experience. All the staff and nurses are very nice. But one nurse left in Nov and her replacement isn't really starting until April so iv found that scan times have not been too flexible for me recently. I used to be able to get times around lunch time but this last cycle not once. 

Hope everyone is doing good!! It just said on the radio its national sickie day today.. if only I'd known I'm already on way to work  😂


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hey Clare how are you doing?

My last scan I didn't scan that early it was a day later and some were around 9 and 10mm just arrived at clinic for another scan fingers crossed!!

We have no idea what we will be called...it's such a hard decision! Have you watched the L word? 

I like Momma and then the first letter of your name so I would be Momma C and my DP would be Momma H. Not sure though  xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Good luck for your scan today Charlotte hope the follis are looking good today x


----------



## CharlotteDMK

I've sat in my car in tears  unfortunately no growth at all! Back for a scan in 4 days and upping meds if no progress. So disheartening particularly as on last cycle I had 9mm and 10mm follies at this point x


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh Charlotte bless you Hun. I'm sorry to hear that but hopefully now your upping the meds it will do the job. My clinic always says its better to under stim in the beginning than overstim as you can't undo what's already done but at least you can up medication if need to. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Clare1984

Aw don't worry Charlottle it's still quite early days and it's better to go back in 4 days time and see a result and every cycle is different. 
I have seen L word and it is certainly an idea, we haven't decided on that either, one step at a time eh! Good luck and try to relax. 😊


----------



## Sarahlo

How are you doing Clare, are you testing this week or next? x


----------



## Clare1984

Yeah I am good, no work for me this week, we are just setting off on a mini break in the forest where il just be staring at the hot tub through the window! Lol. Probably testing next Monday night, last time I did it in the morning then had to go to work after getting a bfn and I felt like ****! When will you be testing Sarah? X


----------



## Sarahlo

Sounds lovely 🤗

Well OTD a week Wednesday but I always test early lol. Prob maybe test a week today if I can hold out passed the weekend haha!!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hows everyone on the 2WW feeling - today ive had some cramping in uterus like AF pains and also feeling bloated

I'm also very emotional 1 minute and feel like i could cry and then literally im happy and laughing the next minute.

I think this cyclogest is sending me loopy!!!

Hope everyone else is ok espeically Charlotte. Remember Follis do have growth spurts so dont panic x


----------



## Elerifairy

Hi all, hope it's ok to join you! Just about to start iui number 4! Start gonal f tomorrow (day 2) which will hopefully give my body the little push it needs as had low estrogen on my unmedicated cycles (but stupid funding rules mean they've not been able to do anything to help them!) first scan next Monday, normally have big follies very early so will see what effect the gonal f has


----------



## Sarahlo

Welcome Elerifairy - Good luck this cycle. Hopefully being medicated does the trick it certainly did for me last time 😊


----------



## Lyndsey30

Hi everyone and welcome to all the new comers. 

Sarahlo, the 2ww is driving me mad 😓 I don't feel that sick atm but have breast pain, a general ache but also occasional sharp pains. Breasts have also got quite veiny and I'm knackered!!  Emotionally, I'm ok. A bit up and down though. Last night we watched Sport Relief Bake off and Claire Barker was in Africa with impoverished children sleeping on the street in sacks and I sobbed. It was so sad but wouldn't normally make me cry! Then today, I woke up in a horrendous mood, felt so ****** off. Had a chat with my DH and he made me laugh which helped. It was a laugh or cry moment!! I'm assuming all these symptoms are just cos of the progesterone pessaries! How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## Lyndsey30

Oh and Satahlo, I've also had some kind of abdo twinges today too. Forgot to add that X


----------



## Sarahlo

yeah they upped my dosage of progesterone since last time and I'm really feeling it too lol


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Thanks girls sorry to have been so negative! I've had a few twinges today so hopefully that's things starting to get a move on! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Glad your feeling better and more positive. what dosage or you on now that they have upped the meds? I'm sure your follis will grow in no time x


----------



## Sarahlo

Anyone else on the pineapple juice and Brazil nuts?

I really don't actually like Brazil nuts unless they are covered in chocolate haha!! After forcing the 3rd one into my mouth today I literally gagged. Things we do hey. I think I'm just gonna stick to pineapple juice tbh lol


----------



## Lyndsey30

I've been eating pineapple everyday like it's medicine lol. I read a really good article about how it aids implantation and the hormone or enzyme (I forget which) is strongest in the core so when you eat fresh pineapple you shouldn't core it but make sure you eat some core too. And a fresh pineapple is only £1 in Tesco so everyone's a winner 😀 Haven't had many Brazil nuts tbh but going to start eating them more. 

Feeling a bit fed up tbh. The symptoms from the cyclogest are getting me down, largely cos they're so similar to early pregancy symptoms so I feel like it's getting my hopes up. Every time I feel my boobs ache or spot a new vein, I'm like, ooooh I could be preggers!! It's so hard 😓


----------



## Lyndsey30

Just been reading back on the posts I've missed earlier. Sorry to hear you were upset after your scan, Charlotte. Like everyone else said, it's relatively early days, still time for this follies to grow!! Sending you big fat follie vibes lol xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Yup this is it and why its hard trying to refrain from symptom spotting because it could just be the progesterone and all the medication consumed!

Just waiting to get through to expedia to see where we stand with changing the holiday if i do get a bfp.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

They haven't upped my meds yet Sarah.  They will on Friday if there is no development but hopefully it won't get to that (for my sanity and my bank balance!! These injections are sooo expensive!)

I like Brazil nuts in chocolate too never actually tried them without! I read almonds are good? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Ah ok sorry I misunderstood. But glad your feeling better I'm sure they will have a growth spurt you watch x


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Don't apologise  hopefully hun loads of sensations this afternoon/evening.

Also started going super dizzy  luckily I've got nearly 2 weeks off work now so if I do suffer hopefully I'll manage with lots of rest! It's amazing how cycles are sooo different last cycle was a breeze xx


----------



## hutchess

Evening all

Hope the tww is passing quickly for all of u who are waiting. 

Elerifairy, you are really close to me in treatment. I started gonal on day 2 (Friday). Taking 50ui which seems like nothing! Scan on Friday so suppose I'll see if it is working then! Is this your first one? This is my first medicated cycle. Had 5 natural but can't compare to this one as we have started at a new clinic. (Long story...will share later) 

Anyway, wishing everyone luck and positive vibes and hugs for those who need them. 

X


----------



## Elerifairy

Hi Hutchess, yes first medicated but 4th overall. Starting on 37.5 of gonal f so hoping I respond. 1st two cycles I had big follicle from first scan and they triggered me at day 9 with iui day 11, but then told me my Estrogen wasn't rising. 3Rd they agreed to let me go a few more days and follicle didn't grow after day 9 but estrogen slowly went up before iui day 15. Interested to see what effect the drugs have as I'm confusing the doctor at the minute. Nice to know someone is cycling around the same time as me


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning - how is everyone doing today?

Last night i woke up after crazy dreams for the 3rd night in a row. It was the middle of the night i needed to pee and felt pretty nauseus and suddenly had this dry mouth too. After eventually going back to sleep having drunk more water, i woke for work still with this dry mouth going on. Now I know the nausea is no doubt the increase in progesterone I am on. But the dry mouth is really yakky. No matter how much water I drink its like there is no Saliva in my mouth lol.. anyone else got this? I dont remeber having this on any of my previous cycles if I'm honest. x


----------



## MrsE1982

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me butting in, but I have had a scan today and forgot to ask a question (why does that always happen!!!) 

Its our first DIUI and we are going medicated with Gonal F - not really for any other reason than trying to make the times work for me (I work away a lot) and our donor (BIL - also works away a lot!) I also chose to do medicated IUI, even with the risk of overstimulation as I wanted to see how I respond to drugs, as if we are not successful with IUI (as BIL is not an 'ideal donor' we will have to go for IVF/ICSI) and we only get one shot at that on NHS. 

Anyway - I started on 75 iu of Gonal F on day 2 and today is day 6 where I have had a scan. Apparently there are some follicles, but 'nothing much is happening at the moment' the clinic have told me to carry on with my injections and I go back on Friday for another monitoring scan.

What I forgot to ask them, is this normal? Would they expect anything different at this stage? Can anyone shed any light on this for me?

Thanks a lot in advance ladies - wishing everyone the best of luck on their cycles/2wws wherever you are!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Welcome MrsE and good luck on your journey to becoming a Mummy!

I started on day 3 and had a monitoring scan after 8 injections so cd11 and nothing measurable for me either  where'd my last stimulation by this time my follicles were around 10mm! My clinic have told me not to worry, I'm also going back Friday and if nothing is happening I will start on more medication. 

Are you getting any twinges or pain in your ovaries? (Mine always feels like my hip bone!)x


----------



## Lyndsey30

Hello everyone. Hope it's a good day for you all 😀 Sarahlo, can't say I've noticed a dry mouth!? I know a strange taste in your mouth, kind of metallic can be a sign of early prenancy but haven't heard of a dry mouth before? Today, I feel like I'm carrying around a bra full of two big rocks lol. Nothing new symptom wise really, still a bit veiny and still nauseas on and off.
Oh the joys of cyclogest!!

Welcome MrsE1982! That always happens to me, I think of loads of questions as soon as I get home from the clinic lol. So you've only been on the drugs for 4 days?? I'm not sure what's normal tbh as I think everyone responds to the drugs differently. I started the drugs on day 3 and then had a scan a week later so cd10. I had several fairly big follies by then but I ended up having to have a follicle reduction cos I was over stimulated and not all clinics off the reduction so don't panic too much about a slow start. Lots of women here have had a slow start then grown perfectly good follies in time. Wishing you lots of luck and big follie growth 😀😀


----------



## MrsE1982

Thanks ladies...yes only done few days of injections so fAr. Am not too worried just wish I'd asked if it was typical or not!!


----------



## Sarahlo

Very quiet on here today girls... how's everyone doing?? x


----------



## Lyndsey30

I was thinking the same lol. Everyone seems to have gone quiet over the last couple of days. 

No real change with me, my boobs are killing me though, was in my pjs last night and no bra and walking downstairs was agony! Still really veiny as well. I've also noticed they're looking loads bigger as well lol - I actually mentioned this to my DH and asked if he'd noticed. He said, 'hmm, I'd have to feel them to be 100% sure' Cheeky sod, anyway he was like bloody hell, they're huge! Got to love the cyclogest 😂
I've noticed as well that I'm not necessarily eating more but I can't go for long periods of time without eating cos I start to feel faint. Weird.

How're you Sarahlo? How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

yeah my boobs don't hurt they never do usually they just feel firmer and fuller because of all the progesterone lol 

had 2 very sharp like shooting stabbing pains in my uterus today about ten seconds apart. so much so I said ouch and raised myself up off my chair twice lol. been cramping all afternoon. no idea what it was. obviously hoping its implantation but who knows. it's day 7 today and last time I implanted day 7 too so fingers crossed x


----------



## Sarahlo

I'm also eating a lot more. but I go through phases of that too and also before AF is due so again only time will tell. Also had my usual emotional moment in work earlier aswell. again thought was gonna cry again over nothing lol
Oh and tiredness today has been immense. that's about it from me. I'm very aware tho this is probably all from the progesterone x


----------



## Lyndsey30

Yeah, it's so hard to distinguish these symptoms from early pregancy, the cyclogest or even AF being due. Everything is so similar!! Are you feeling less emotional now? 

I've been so good eating well, drinking more water and making sure I have my daily dose of pineapple and Brazil nuts lol but then yesterday evening I was starving and really, really fancying pizza so I was naughty and had Dominos!! It was lush but feeling bad today that all that fat and calories will somehow cause this cycle to fail. I know that's daft! Christ, I just wish it was test day already! 😬


----------



## Sarahlo

Yes the emotional stuff just comes and goes literally lol

that's why there is no point symptom spotting. the only thing I'm not blaming on the progesterone was the stabbing pains I had. I have no idea what it was can only hope x


----------



## Littledream

my update is as follows -  I got BFP and was preg. However my clinic didnt check beta / progesterone levels and 4 days later i started heavy cramps and spotting. I went to the early preg prob clinic that evening and had scan to check for tubal preg and all seemed okay.My linning at that stage was still very good (10.8mm) So the doc said i was still preg. They took beta and progesterone bloods. That same night i started heavy bleeding and just KNEW i had lost my dream. I was numb with sadness and pain. I called the hospital the next day for results which confirmed my fear. My HCG was 8! and my progesterone was 6! i was gutted. I then recieved a call from my clinic and i said to them should my levels not have been checked right after BFP?? and she said some crap about nature taking course.......if i was on progesterone then this may not of ever happened. I feel like their level of care is zero after a BFP. Baring in mind i was si nervous the BFP's i kept getting was still from my trigger....i had to go through all this guessing and being worried yet trying rest to take care of my litttle bean. So long story short i just dont know how i feel about it all now.


----------



## Sarahlo

Very sorry to hear that you went through all of this. My clinc only does 1 pregnancy blood test and then it's scans 2 weeks later. I think every clinic has its own protocol when doing bloods. Hope you will feel better soon. it's a heartache I know and it will take some time before you feel yourself again x


----------



## Lyndsey30

Aww, Little Dream. So, so sorry to hear this 😓 You must be feeling terrible! Look after yourself at this difficult time and give yourself time to grieve. I don't know whether my clinic do bloods straight away after a BFP cos I'm on my first cycle. Not sure what's protocol tbh? Do your clinic not prescribe progesterone pessaries then? Really sorry that you haven't had adequate support from your clinic as well. Sending big hugs xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Littledream I'm so sorry. Try not to think about what could have been done differently. I know it's easier said than done but you will only make yourself feel worse.

Put your feet up and have some relaxation time...you deserve it more than ever right now.


Sarah - the cramps sound good! Perfect timing too. Fingers crossed! How do you know what day you implanted last time? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Charlotte,

I guessed last time, I was lay in bed on the friday night and again thought i maybe felt implantation pain. Then the next morning had the nose bleed so i was sure it was implantation and that would have been 7dpo.
As i am taking baby aspirin now not sure i would get a nosebleed even if i was pregnant. Anyway still not convinced i'm not as nauseous as i was last time. Just woke up though from a power nap was so tired and have a slight headache. Will see what this weekend brings.. How are you, when is your scan? x


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Ooh interesting!

If you've only implanted today you wouldn't get Nausea yet hun as the hcg needs to build up so positive thinking! Are you going to test early?

I've managed to get a scan tomorrow morning had lots of twinges so hoping and praying there's some development. Keep getting hormone headaches too yuck xx


----------



## Sarahlo

True hun!! I will prob test earlier than OTD. maybe Monday so just a few days before lol x

Great you got the scan tomorrow fingers crossed for you that the follis have grown and IUI will be in the not so
distant future 😊


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Keep us posted when you do a test. Keeping everything crossed for you!

Thanks hun I'm so nervous xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Will do and thanks. keep us updated tomorrow x


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Will do hun. 

Eugh just got up off the toilet with a poorly tummy  sorry for TMI! I've been feeling dizzy for a couple of days and just a bit off now this. Either a bug, the menopur or nerves! X


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning all how's everyone doing? Good luck for the scan today Charlotte!

I'm not feeling anything today at all the odd twinge here and there but that's it. starting to think I'm heading for a bfn this cycle. Anyway will see what the next few days bring but i don't feel anything like I did last time really when I got the bfp. As always only time will tell. Either way this will be my last IUI for now and it will be IVF in March for us. fed up of relying on timings for IUI and not prepared to waste anymore money when it's not accurate enough. Sorry I'm just having a negative moment x


----------



## Clare1984

Little dream so sorry to hear the news, you must be so angry, give yourself time to grieve, you will be ready to try again soon. Maybe the embryo wasn't strong enough this time you never know these things. 

Good luck today Charlotte I hope there are some big follies there for you this time.😊 

Hope everyone else is good. I am feeling so relaxed and been having a great time on our mini break, it's so good to get away, it does take your mind off things but I have been feeling a bit negative about being pregnant, I just don't feel anything, which is how I felt last time, I don't even have any symptoms from the cyclogest! Oh well not long left now till test day! 

How is everyone else today? Xx


----------



## Clare1984

Sarah I have been feeling exactly the same! At least you have been having twinges! I did have a few twinges but I never know if it's from my intestines as it is from the same area. Oh well not long till we find out! X


----------



## Sarahlo

Yeah same also my cyclogest symptoms have vanished too lol oh well! twinges are prob pre AF. tbh I'd rather be honest with myself and prepare for the outcome rather than hang on to a just maybe. I don't feel like I did when I was pregnant last time and that's how I know x


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Thanks Sarah and Clare.  Just got back from the clinic. Nothing on the left but 10.4mm on the right. The nurse is confident this won't go down in size now. I'm doubling my menopur just for tomorrow then going back Saturday to check on things. At this point my follie grew very fast last cycle so hoping for the best!

Sarah what difference did you feel last time? Try to stay positive. ...some people don't feel anything at all. Just like every cycle is different so is every pregnancy!

Clare glad you're having a lovely break. When is OTD? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

last time i was much more tired than this, I had a nosebleed last time on cd8 and 9 and im on cd8 today. I was nauseous off and on even before cd7 but especially cd10, i'll look out for that this weekend.
Basically I just don't feel like it worked and I was always dubious with my timing anyway of IUI.

Great news about the follicle hun glad its grown, fingers crossed its grown even more by Sat


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Try not to think about before. I'm a perfect example, I was ready to trigger this time last IUI now I'm having to increase my meds! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

I know hun your right - it wasn't exactly a healthy pregnancy anyway last time so if anything i wouldn't want the same symptoms lol. But I guess its easier to think it hasn't worked when you dont feel much rather than to try and be optimistic and then be disappointed. Either way. If its a bfn i will be at least prepared. I wil go on holiday to St Lucia as planned and then March cycle I will be ready for IVF


----------



## Clare1984

That's good Charlottle, sounds like you're back on track, hopefully the double dose will give them a little boost! I will test on Monday night, 13 days after iui, does anyone know how long it takes for the trigger to leave your body? X


----------



## CharlotteDMK

There you go Sarah try and be optimistic but realistic  bodies are weird and wonderful things and add another body to the mix (the baby!) And that just confuses things!

Hopefully Clare - keeping fingers crossed! They were wondering whether doubling the dose might make all the others grow meaning we will have to cancel but they decided in the end it was unlikely as the others are all small. 

Not long now Clare! Have you tested early? I think the trigger left my system after 6 days last time xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Trigger was out for me about ten days after trigger so quite sometime for me. 

I know Charlotte it's just hard to stay positive all the time. I guess just having a wobbly moment lol x


----------



## Arnies Mum

Sarah, I feel for you. This wobbly negative feeling is awful. The only difference between my two cycles was sharp , shooting / burning pains in my boobs at about cd8-10. Other that that the felt exactly the same both times with cramps coming towards the end on the 2ww which feel exactly the same on bfn and bfp.


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Arnies mum. I just hate waiting lol I've been having lots of abdominal cramping today so seen as AF Would be due in about 4-5 days I'm in AF territory too. I'm just trying to take my kind off things as much as possible but with these constant twinges it's really hard to forget lol. Hope all is going well with you 🤗


----------



## Arnies Mum

I think it's going well but just don't know what's going on in there before and after a bfp! 
As you can see I'm still stalking you all haha


----------



## Sarahlo

Bless you it's good to see some old faces around 😊

Good luck for the first scan I bet you can't wait. x


----------



## Lyndsey30

Hi guys,

Sarahlo, I've been feeling exactly the same, love. Convinced it's a BFN 😓 The only symptoms I still have are bigger, sore boobs which are quite veiny and we all know this could just be the cyclogest. I don't feel that tired or nauseas anymore so feel like it hasn't worked. I just want to know either way now cos the longer it goes on, the harder it gets!
Lovely to hear from you, Arnies Mum! Hope you're doing well! How long till your scan now? 
Glad you've had some growth, Charlotte! Hopefully the increase in meds will make a big difference aswell! 

Hi Claire, glad you enjoyed your break. Don't be too downhearted, as they say, you're not out till AF arrives! We all obsess over symptom spotting or lack of symptoms but in reality people often get pregnant and don't even realise any thing's different for weeks! Fingers crossed we all get the BFPs we're so desperate for! 😀


----------



## Sarahlo

Bless you Lyndsey this second week though is by far the worst as you just want to know now rather than have to wait it out. I'm just looking forward to the weekend and will prob test Sunday maybe so as to get it out the way and accept it before work Monday.


----------



## jaws3677

Hi ladies, im out! 
Turns out i ovulate on day 10 of a 30 day cycle! Had my scan on saturday,(day 10) and i was primed to go! Sadly i didnt get my test reaults back til tuesday so again i missed out! They wouldnt do anything till everything was back! 
Feeling very frustrated as i never seem to get to the IUI part! Alway seem to loose out before hand! Always more blood tests or more scans...! Feeling very frustrated! Ive got one more go before i have to halt for 6 months!


----------



## Clare1984

Thanks Lyndsey, that is true, some people don't get any symptoms, it's not over till it's over.


----------



## Clare1984

Hi jaws, that does sound frustrating, you must be annoyed that you didn't get to iui, have you considered asking your clinic if they will give you the trigger injection to ensure ovulation for the next cycle? X


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Sorry to hear you're having a rough time jaws 

I've set an alarm on my phone for 8pm every evening...reminding me to have a glass of milk and put a hot water bottle on my tummy...apparently both of these encourage follicle growth! Anything it worth a try I guess  x

Sarah - when you got your BFP did you do anything in your 2WW to help? X


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Jaws

If you don't ovulate I'm surprised your not on a medicated cycle. sorry your not even getting to the iui stage I can imagine it's very frustrating and upsetting. Maybe ask about medicated cycle next time? x

Charlotte I did the usuals eat healthy and pineapple juice I was drinking. no different to any other cycle. I'm telling you it's all about the timings. That was the one time I can guarantee ovulation and IUI within an hour of each other and I get BFP. some say even frozen sperm  can die off after 12hrs and also an egg can too. so if timings are out it proves tricky.


----------



## Sarahlo

I can't wait to be off this 2ww and go on holiday. if it hasn't worked I welcome the month off. I couldn't do this back to back it drains me as its all I think about. I'm fed up of thinking about it 24/7 lol


----------



## CharlotteDMK

How do you know your timing was perfect last time hun? And what makes you think you didn't this time? X


----------



## Sarahlo

because last time I ovulated and had iui within an hour of each other so there was no question as to if the eggs and sperm were alive at same time. iv explained before why I think my timing was off this time. missing initial trigger time etc. x


----------



## Sarahlo

Anyway the plan is to pick myself up and be more positive until test day lol


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Sorry Sarah my memory isn't great at the best of times!

I have no idea when I ovulate I just count on the trigger making it 36 hours later. My last IUI I has the strongest ovulation pains a good 4-6 hours after the procedure. 

You were tracked and kept a close eye on and didn't get a positive OPK so have faith  x


----------



## Sarahlo

Im trying hun i really am!!!.. hopefully somewhere this year its my year lol


----------



## CharlotteDMK

I have faith this will work for you


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks hun


----------



## Hijabi

I know hoe you feel sarah. This is so hard and I dobt think ihave been successful this month.
its giibg to be a long weekend. I go for my blood test on tues


----------



## MrsE1982

Sarahlo - try to keep the faith. 

You ladies were right....been for a scan today and follicles have grown and the lead one is 11mm with a couple at 10mm behind it. I also have a load of other small ones. Clinic took some blood to check oestrogen levels and will call me later to let me know what to do with my injections. Am back in on Monday.

I asked if it was normal to have this many follicles apparently it isn't, and they are trying to get meds right to ensure the lead follicle grows and the others stay where they are!! 

No wonder I have been feeling bloated and crampy! I am intrigued to hear about people feeling their ovulation....thats never happened to me before....is it the fact that you are looking out for it do you think that makes you feel it - or something to do with the drugs?

Hope you all have a lovely weekend wherever you are in your story.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hi MrsE

I'm in a similar position to you at the moment - My follicles aren't doing as they're told!! Naughty follies!

I have 1 at 10mm and nothing else, so I doubled my dose today hoping for some improvement at my scan tomorrow. But hoping not too much improvement that I end up with more than 3! 

I wasn't as aware of my ovaries until this treatment. But what it did make me realise was that I had felt ovulation pains before! I recall before treatment feeling a full ache on one side, particularly if my bladder was full. Now I know what's going on in my body due to scans etc I know what it was! X


----------



## MrsE1982

The other bit of good news is that my lining is 9mm. Which I am assuming is about right as the nurse was saying 'lovely lovely' as she measured it!!

Good luck for tomorrow Charlotte. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

That's fab news! It's funny I always know if he scan is going to be good or not because the lining increases as the follicles do and they always measure that first. Mine was at 7.2mm last time I went in. I triggered at 9.2mm last time so hoping everything is comig along nicely tomorrow.

Will keep you posted xx


----------



## Elerifairy

Hi all, sounds like everyones getting on well.
I've always totally confused them at my scans as get big follicle really early and ok ish lining but my Estrogen doesn't match up! Will see what difference the gonal f makes when I have my first scan Monday! 
Anybody else on gonal f and finding yourself wiped out? I've never felt so tired!


----------



## MrsE1982

Yes Elerifairy...and having to do extra hours to make up for stuff i keep missing as I am busy being scanned jabbed and prodded at the clinic - doesn't help me.

Bloaty and crampy and generally not nice!!! All in a good cause though hey!? Apparently I'm on a low dose of gonal F so god knows what it would be like with a higher dose.


----------



## Lyndsey30

Oh girls I'm having a down day 😓 Have woken up post night shift with a bit of a lower abdo ache and kind of fullness feeling that I'm panicking is pre AF warning!! I'm devastated at the thought! I was so hopeful that this would work but now I feel like it's going to be over and I may not even get to OTD 😓 I feel like a failure. xx


----------



## Elerifairy

Yep I'm on the lowest dose 37.5iu didn't think it would have this much of an impact on me! Hopefully it means it's doing good stuff to my eggs too!


----------



## Elerifairy

Oh no Lyndsey really hope it's not AF for you :-(


----------



## Clare1984

Hi Lyndsey, I also had a couple of twinges this morning but I did have a bad stomach so don't know if it was that, I also feel very full, but I imagine that is normal for this stage. Aw don't feel like that, you have done everything you can possibly do, try and stay positive for the weekend. Xx am I right in thinking we won't get AF until we stop taking the cyclogest?


----------



## Lyndsey30

Thanks Elerifairy and Claire! I really hope it's not AF too! It's 11 days since my IUI and tbh, I have no idea what's normal for this stage or what I should feel like lol. It's only day 25 of my cycle tho and my cycle is usually about 30 days so it would be really early if it was AF. My lower abdo is just a bit achy and full feeling which I often get with AF. I'm not noticeably bloated yet tho and that's something I always get before AF so fingers crossed 😬 
I'm not sure if we would actually get AF while still taking the cyclogest, I thought we would? But not sure... Oh god, this is so hard! My OTD is Weds which is 16 days post IUI (apparently most of you are testing 14 days post?) so if I don't get AF then I've decided I'm going to test Tuesday which is 15days post cos I'm off work Tues so I can spend the day hiding under the duvet if I don't get the result I want lol. Let's hope I actually make it to OTD!! I know I've done everything they told me to do and been so careful but I still can't help feeling like I've failed when faced with the possibility that it might not have worked 😓 X


----------



## Clare1984

I am quite noticeably bloated! Hopefully it will turn out to be a good thing! I think you should definitely test on Tuesday, if you are pregnant it should show up 15 days after iui, have you got the first response test?


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Sorry to hear you're both feeling so rubbish 

Some people do get AF whilst on cyclogest but I didn't.  Mine held off for about 3 days after I had finished it.

I also test 14 days post IUI but I actually test way sooner xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Sorry your feeling so down hun, it really is a heartache when you just dont feel it. You can get AF whilst on cyclogest but for most its delayed. But can have that horrible AF feeling for a while before it does arrive. 

I'm going against the grain and all protocols here and I am going to test monday and if its a bfn im stopping the cyclogest straight away as not to delay AF. I have actually written this cycle off, I do not feel pregnant I feel absolutely normal and as I would do pre AF. I know i'm headed straight for a bfn and i'm not going to kid myself otherwise. I am already planning my IVF cycle when i'm back off holiday and will email the clinic on Wednesday otd to arrange a follow up app to discuss the IVF cycle.

Hope everyone has a great weekend, Charlotte good luck for tomorrow and I will be back Monday with my results lol..x


----------



## Lyndsey30

I haven't bought any tests yet cos I didn't think I could have them in the house without being tempted to test early! Is first response the best one to get? Wasn't sure if I should get
one of the clear blue digital ones?
Thanks for the info, Charlotte. I guess everyone's different with regards to whether they get AF whilst stil taking the cyclogest or not! I'm hoping I don't find out lol x


----------



## Lyndsey30

Aw, sounds like we're all having a negative day today!! Don't give up yet, Sarahlo! Arnies Mum totally wasn't feeling it and she stopped the cyclogest cos she was convinced it was going to be a BFN and she had a BFP so it can happen! 😀 x


----------



## Sarahlo

I know hun but I really do not feel it at all. I know each pregnancy can produce different symptoms but to feel none right now I am finding it hard to believe I am pregnant. My gut is telling me im not and its not wrong often. I am actually only given the cyclogest as extra support I dont suffer low progesterone so if i stop it and a miracle happened and i was pregnant it wont really matter too much and can always start again. I just want AF to start sooner rather than later to get it over before my holiday also x


----------



## CharlotteDMK

I agree Lyndsey. Girls don't give up! 

First response is supposed to be one of the best early tests. Clear blue are not half as sensitive  

Thanks Sarah will keep you all updated. Keep us posted too! X


----------



## Clare1984

I think the first response is better, I had the clear blue for ovulation tests and kept getting a error messages on the machine for some of them so had to test again. Enjoy the weekend girls, let's hope for good news next week! Good luck for your scan Charlotte. X


----------



## Lyndsey30

Ok, I'll get a first response test for Tues then. Thanks for the advice!
I know, Sarah, sometimes it's just easier to get to grips with it being a BFN before you test so it hurts less!? Then if it is a BFP it would be even more amazing, I reckon. I think it's good also that you've got a plan with regards to your next treatment step if it is a BFN. But having said all that, it is still early days and so many people don't get any pregnancy symptoms so there's always hope. I've actually been praying and that's something i never thought I'd hear myself saying!!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow, Charlotte! Thinking big follie thoughts for you 😀 Let us know how you get on! Are they hoping to do the IUI Monday?


----------



## CharlotteDMK

I've got some first response tests hiding away upstairs that my other half treated me to! Forget flowers, let me POAS 😂😂

Yes nice big follie thoughts please! I doubled the menopur today and haven't had more twinges just stronger ones so hoping for some good news as this cycle hasn't been as easy as the last one. 

Keep positive girls...I think because we want this so much and know what's going on all the time (which non assisted conception I suppose you don't!) We over analyse everything whereas in reality I think or bodies won't necessarily show any symptoms so so early! 

Praying for sticky baby dust for all of you xx


----------



## Elerifairy

My clinic OTD is always 21dpiui. The first two times I tested at 14 days and felt like seeing the Bfn prepared me for period but 3rd go I couldn't bear to see another blank test stick


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Morning girls. 

I've just finished at the scan lining is 8
8.1mm and follie is 13.4mm so 3mm in 2 days which I'm happy with  done 1 menopur today and will double up again tomorrow. Hopefully IUI Wednesday  

My follie looks a strange shape compared to last time it's a bit more oval and the edges look bumpy/wiggly has anyone ever had this? Xx


----------



## Lyndsey30

Yay, Charlotte 😀 Glad all went well. Ooh, not sure about the shape of my follies tbh!? Was it something the clinic mentioned or that you just noticed? I'm not sure what shape they should be tbh. Really glad all is on track with you tho!! Xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Thanks Lyndsey 😊

No they didn't mention it but I always get pictures and I noticed afterwards. Compared it to the last follie and that was perfectly round and smooth edges....weird! X


----------



## Clare1984

Hi Charlotte that's good news that Folie is growing now, I think the shape might just be how they took the picture, sometimes they can't get a clear view of it? 

I don't think treatment has worked for me this month, had some pink spotting this morning and that familiar achey feeling you get before AF, 😔 it's 11 days after iui so think it's too late for implantation, I might do a test tomorrow just to check.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Thanks Clare.

You can implant 6-10 so who knows could be a little late  x


----------



## Lyndsey30

Hi Claire, that's exactly how i feel! My tummy's really ache my and I'm bloated, just how I am before AF. Haven't had any spotting tho but totally with you on everything else! I've also had some weird stabbing pains today around my belly button but more to each side. Not sure what they are but like you, I figured it's too late for implantation pains? I'm 12 days after IUI now.. Clinic told me to test Weds 10th but I've decided I'm going to go for it Tuesday. Will you get a result you can trust if you test tomorrow tho? Might be a bit early? Xx


----------



## Clare1984

I did have a few pains yesterday as well, will see if I get any more spotting tomorrow morning, I think it will be pretty accurate as the first response test says its 98% accurate if testing 2 days before period due date, I would rather just know now, it's so hard just thinking about it constantly!! X


----------



## Buttercup89

Praying for good news claire! This 2nd beta has more than doubled in 29hours! So I am cautiously optimistic can't wait for my scan though, only 2 weeks and 1 day.


----------



## Lyndsey30

Fab news, Buttercup! I think it's fair to say you can be more than cautiously optimistic now!! 😀 So pleased for you! Hope the time doesn't drag too much till your scan! Making you wait seems so unfair but I guess most clinics don't scan till about then? I hope some of your BFP luck is catching for the rest of us 😀😀


----------



## Clare1984

Thanks buttercup. 😊 Just holding onto a shred of hope but I think it is AF. 

That's great, I'm sure 2 weeks will fly by, you must be so excited! Xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Good luck for anyone testing/IUI'ing/monitoring scans tomorrow! 

X


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

Hi everyone, 
I've never actually posted, but have hovered on the boards many a time over the last 2 years - and sought advice & reassurance from many posts. 

After the journey to this point I think this time around it would be nice to connect with some people going through a similar experience! 

Bit of background - my wife and I have been though IVF via egg donation, we had 2 share all and 2 keep all cycles, one of which was a chemical pregnancy and the other a BFN. Now too old for egg share   so self funding IUI with donor sperm. Had a medicated IUI cycle last November with a BFN, and now on the second medicated IUI with clomid. 

I am 3dpIUI so well within the 2WW, am having all the usual feelings of doubt and worry,  but trying to stay positive. 

I'm a little worried we triggered early, on day 10 we had one follie at 17.5, and one at 13.5 (plus a few immature follies) lining at 8.5,  triggered day 14 and IUI on day 15. I'm probably worrying for nothing but keep having the thought that perhaps we were a day early on the trigger. The wife keeps telling me to trust the doctor!

Anyway, wishing all you Feb IUI ladies a sticky follie and a speedy 2WW!

x


----------



## Clare1984

Welcome AJ, sounds like you have been through it with those cycles of ivf, hopefully you will have some luck with iui. Sounds like you had some good sizes folicles, did you have any scans after day 10 to see what size they were before trigger? Good luck with this iui hopefull it will be your last one. 

Thanks Charlotte, I had a tiny bit of spotting this morning so did a test, it was bfn, 12 days after iui, been having dull AF pains all day so pretty sure it is bfn, might just do another test tomorrow morning to make sure😕 Have you got a scan tomoorw? X


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

Hi clare, 
Thank you!
No scans after day 10. Dr felt it would all be fine given my response to both iui last time & the IVF cycles. Fingers crossed! 

Good luck for your test tomorrow! X


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Clare there is still lots of time yet  what test did you use?


----------



## Lyndsey30

Don't give up hope yet, Claire, keep testing till OTD cos you never know! Crossing my fingers for you, love!

Hi to AJHG and welcome to the group! I've found it really helps having people to talk through the journey with and often been picked up when I've felt at my lowest 😀

I'm 14dpIUI today and having a bit of a freak out. Clinic told me to test Weds (16dpIUI) but I'd already decided I was going to test tomorrow cos I'm off work. Whilst the 2ww has felt like the longest time possible, now it's nearly over, I'm terrified of testing tomorrow!! I'm just scared it's going to be a BFN and whist I still haven't tested, there's still hope! Mad, I know. 

Symptom wise, I really haven't felt right since Friday, have been convinced AF is coming. Have had a bit of an upset tummy, been a bit off my food and have just felt really trapped windy (sorry, tmi) and kind of bruised. Also been having strange twinges in my ovaries. Still got the breast soreness and a bit veiny but bizarrely, over the last couple of days, it seems to be my right one that hurts most! Very odd! Oh god, enough with the symptom spotting, I suppose in 24hrs time I'll know if all this is just AF and the cyclogest messing with my body! 
How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning all

Wishing everyone the best of luck. I'm deffo a bfn I actually stopped my medication at the weekend and waiting on AF. I've just spoken to the clinic and whilst they still want me to test weds they also understand I know it's a bfn lol

We discussed next cycle after my holiday and they don't think I need to move to IVF yet as only had 4 IUIs and only 2 medicated which 1 did result in a positive. So next stop is injectable cycle. I'm prepared to give it 2 gos max on injectables then will move onto IVF if need be. 

Hope everyone gets their bfp and I'll be back around sometime March. hopefully with none of you lot as you will already be pregnant 🤗 xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Sarah have you tested hun? 

It's amazing isn't it the advice seems to be so different. I've had 2 medicated IUIs and have been told IVF needs to be next! They're right though as it has worked for you before  

Lyndsey most people get advice 14dpiui for OTD! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Yes I've tested with FRER yesterday and today. 

last time I got my bfp really early on. Yeah clinic said IVF is much more expensive and is really for when they believe IUI will not work. they still think IUI can work for me and injectables is the next stop before IVF. having looked at IVF prices also I guess it gives us a bit more time doing IUI and hope the injectable cycle does the tick x


----------



## Sarahlo

Good luck Charlotte today. I'm out of here now unti March x


----------



## HighlandChick

Morning everyone

Good luck to anyone having iui today or testing I wish you all the luck in the world

So sorry to hear your out this month Sarahlo  

I haven't been on or posted much in the last couple days. I have been trying to stay off here so I'm not thinking about it but that hasn't worked. This symptom spotting is driving me crackers. I'm 11dpiui and AF is due tomorrow so   it doesn't come. Feeling really tired, boobs seem bigger and nipples are tender (TMI) but that's about it. Why is this wait so long. Some days I feel positive others not so much. Today is a defo negative day  

Hope everyone else in the 2ww wait isnt feeling as nuts as me lol! 

Mrs B x


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Really sorry to hear that Sarah  have a lovely rest and come back positive for your next try!

HighlandChick you've still got plenty of time yet, it's so so hard to stay mentally positive but the 2WW will be over in no time x


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hey again 😊

Sorry I forgot to give you my update!  Follie is about 17.75mm so triggering tonight and IUI Wednesday! Xx


----------



## Clare1984

Charlotte- that's great news good luck for iui 😊

Sarah, sorry to hear it's bfn, have a great holiday, it will do you the world of good. 

Highlandchick and Lyndsey, hang in there not long to go now, when are you testing? Keep us updated. 

I tested again this morning and it's bfn and it seems that when I am due another cyclogest I get the spotting so I think this is the end for me 😔 We have a consultation booked on Thursday at the hospital to discuss options for ivf, I don't have much faith that iui is going to work for me, we also have an appointment booked at a private clinic for next week for ivf, so at least we have a plan.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Clare I'm sorry to hear yours was a BFN too  that's fab that your clinic have got you in so soon to discuss IVF! My clinic told me if I need to move to IVF after this try, I will need to have a break because they will want me to have a consultation with a doctor before moving on to IVF, no idea how long that would take!! X


----------



## HighlandChick

Hey Clare1984 so sorry to hear you got a bfn also  

My 2ww is actually a 3ww my clinic have test dates 21dpiui so that's not until the 18th of Feb still ten days away   but realistically I will probably no way before this as my AF is like clock work so don't think I'm going to be able to hold out until the 18th if AF doesn't come tomorrow xx


----------



## Elerifairy

Hi all, hope everyone is getting on ok (hard to keep up with you all looking on my phone!)
Had my first monitoring scan this morning after five nights of gonal f. Got one follicle at 15 and one at 12 and my lining is already as 7.9 which I'm super happy about as never got it higher than 7.5 at trigger and only day 7 right now! Back in tomorrow morning to see how they are getting on.


----------



## Clare1984

Thanks guys. I actually had this appointment booked from months ago, it was just good timing. 

Great news Elerifairy, sounds like they are nearly ready! X


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

elerifary sounds like everything is going nicely!


----------



## MrsE1982

Clare and Sarah am sorry you have got BFNs hopefully you can see a way forward for you both.

Charlotte - how exciting. I think you will be a day or so behind me. Went for 3rd monitoring scan today and got 1 lead follicle of 15mm (I had loads earlier in the cycle and thought id have to cancel the cycle with too many) A bit of tweaking with my gonal F has meant we can carry on and the other follies have stayed put or disappeared. I have to do ovulation test tomorrow if positive then IUI weds, if negative then another scan on weds but am taking trigger shot with me so they can do it if they need to there. 

Eleri - that is great after 5 nights of gonal F - I am on about day 9 of the things!

Highland chick - I think my clinic have a 3ww too. I haven't asked them yet but think its one of those things they sneak up on you!!!


----------



## Panda Pup

Hi lovely ladies,

Sorry for jumping in on this, haven't been on here for a while but need someone to talk to.  I'm on my 2WW for my 2nd IUI at the minute though this time they are making me wait 2weeks and 4days!?? Something to do with the trigger injection can give a positive reading due to the drugs in it.  With my first IUI it was 2weeks but I didn't have to wait that long as aunty flo came the day before I was due to take it.

Hope 2016 is a great one for us all
xx


----------



## Buttercup89

Awe ladies sending big hugs, stay positive in your decisions, and if you do decide you may do ivf feel free to pm me and ask any questions. I have done both short and long protocols.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hi girls

I've just done an OPK and the digital is negative but the non digital is positive (I've done 2!) I'm not supposed to trigger until 8-10pm tonight and IUI Wednesday at 12.

What should I do? I'm worried my timing is all wrong now! '


----------



## Elerifairy

Is the line on opk at least as dark as the test line? Can you call the clinic to get some reassurance? The surge is just a precursor anyway so trigger at 8 and you'll be in the window I'm sure! 41hrs is apparently the best timing and ours is normally 41-42hrs after trigger.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

I've called them but to be honest they were really blasé about it all! 

She said I shouldnt have done a test (which I know!) And that it could be the menopur as it has LH in it. Thing is I've done tests on menopur before and they have never been positive. She then said it could be an accumulation of the LH in the menopur as I've been using it for 2 weeks. I did a digital OPK and that was negative but I know they are less sensitive and that didn't pick up on my surge naturally before either.

I've read online this happens to people and they're asked to go in 24 hours later, but my clinic do say if you have a surge on a night to go in the day after next so that would still be Wednesday when I'm due for IUI, unless of course I was surging this morning. 

Would my natural surge have been picked up on a scan do you know? Just feeling a bit bummed out now as the timing may be all out 

Thanks for your help x


----------



## Lyndsey30

Really sorry to hear about your BFNs Claire and Sarah 😓 Hope you're both ok! Goodness, we haven't had much in the way of BFPs in the last week! 
I'm going to buy a test tonight and test in the morning 😁 Not feeling particularly hopeful for a BFP, I'm just not sure I feel pregnant! Having a bit of a down day today. 

Great news on your follie progress, Charlotte and Elerifairy! 😀


----------



## Elerifairy

I wouldn't worry CharlotteL, they can see if it starting to go wobbly at the edges ready to pop usually. Did you have a blood test too? That is normally for Lh surge and estrogen 
level so they would of picked up a surge there.
Panda Pup - at my clinic iui OTD is always 21dpiui as they say that's how long it can take for the hcg to show up on a pregnancy test (obviously does/can show earlier bit could take upto 21 apparently) of course I never get there but as my luteal phase can be up to 18days I try not to test too early.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

I've got a picture of the scan it doesn't look wobbly but these OPKs are definitely positive!  It's driving me mad and the nurse I spoke to was so blasé about the situation it really annoyed me. I'm paying for this treatment and I honest felt like she was treating it like it really didn't matter, and I kind of got the impression that oh well it's not important you're not paying (as I suppose a lot of patients don't pay).

I'm going to call again in the morning and just be really straight with them and explain why I'm so concerned, hoping I will feel a bit better then x


----------



## MrsE1982

Charlotte try not to worry about. you have to trust your clinic. I do understand that sometimes the nurses and staff can come across as blasé as they do this day in day out. They sort of forget that for us it is THE MOST IMPORTANT THING we will ever do. They are employed for their medical skills not their people skills.

Am sure your timing isn't out, it sounds perfectly sensible to me....but then I am not a Doc or Nurse! The most important thing is that you are happy calm and comfortable with what is happening to your body. Good luck!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Thanks MrsE. I carried on and did my trigger last night. I'm trying to look on the bright side that this didn't happen before...and I got a BFN so maybe this is the right thing for me to get a BFP! I've had some twinges but don't think I've ovulated yet and IUI is in 27 hours so hoping we will be OK x


----------



## Elerifairy

Feeling really bleurgh about it all today :-( seem to be on the exact same track as previous cycles (other than slightly better lining which I put down to acupuncture and heat) but with this being our first medicated cycle was expecting to see a difference. Right now feel like I've spent £200 on drugs for nothing. My Estrogen levels aren't rising and no suggestion to change anything!! Would it be stupid to up my gonal f tonight to try and chang something up?they only seem concerned with follicle size but we know thats not been enough from previous cycles


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Elerifairy sorry you're feeling down hun  it's so hard to stay positive isn't it! Maybe your clinic know that there is still plenty of time for your levels to improve?  I don't know much about them because it's not something my clinic ever checked x


----------



## Elerifairy

My first two cycles they triggered me really early (day 9) because my follicle was at 18mm but my Estrogen never rose above 170 the 3rd go they agreed to monitor me for longer and my follicle got to 17mm early and stayed there but my Estrogen slowly rose to 300 and they triggered me day 13 with iui day 15. 
My amazing wife, after dealing with me blubbing on the phone (proof she says that the drugs are doing something!) has spoken to the clinic and the doctor is going to meet with us tomorrow after my scan and bloods so we can talk through it all. Just can't stop crying today though! I've come home from work and blubbing on the sofa :-(


----------



## Lyndsey30

Hi guys, no good news here, I'm afraid. I tested last night and again first thing this morning, both BFN. My official test day is tomorrow so I guess I'll test again tomorrow but a BFN today (15dpiui) is pretty conclusive plus the fact that all the breast soreness etc has now gone (guess all of those symptoms were obviously the cyclogest) and I have what feels like AF pain. I stopped the cyclogest last night so just waiting on AF now I guess and going to speak to the clinic tomorrow to see when we can start our next cycle. 

When I first did the test yesterday eve I was kind of numb then late last night I kind of got swallowed up by emotion and I don't think I've ever cried so hard in my life. It just all seems so unfair, I did everything I was supposed to! Today I think I'm all cried out and have spent the day in bed, period pain doesn't help my mood today either 😓 My DH is quite philosophical about the whole thing, he's been lovely, hugging me, saying that we knew the odds of it working the first time were low and that there's no reason it won't work next time etc. I know he's right and he's trying to make me feel better but I just can't look beyond right now atm. 

Charlotte, good luck for your impending IUI, I'm sure the trigger timing will be fine 😀

Sorry to hear you're feeling low today, Elerifairy, I can definitely relate to that today. Speak to your clinic regarding upping your meds cos you don't want to risk being overstimulated cos not many clinics offer follicle reduction it seems.

Good look to everyone on the thread and thank you all for the support and advice through the 2ww. I guess I'm out till next cycle now xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Lyndsey I'm so sorry about your BFN  the first time I realised treatment hadn't worked I cried like a baby and was in what I can only describe felt like a black hole. This journey is hard on the toughest of people, but remember starting a new cycle and growing those new follies can start as soon as AF arrives! That's what I like about stimulated cycles, they start as soon as the BFN appears really, so gives you something else to focus on.

Thanks for the wishes - I'm still worried about timing but the clinic have reassured me it'll be fine. Had some strong pains earlier on today not sure if it was ovulation. HPTs are clearly showing the trigger so at least I did that right 😊😊 there is something satisfying about seeing a positive pregnancy test, even if it's due to the trigger x


----------



## Clare1984

Lyndsey, I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you this time, it must be so hard as you have already spent years ttc. I did feel really down and disappointed on Saturday but I have gradually felt better and you will feel better in a couple of days. 

I stopped the cyclogest on Monday and still waiting for AF, been getting pains, I think it might be tomorrow. 
Good luck for when you talk to your clinic, do you think you will try again this month or have a break for a month? 

Elerifairy, sorry to hear you're feeling down aswell, the injections do make you teary, I remember I cryed nearly all day at work when I was on them as it wasn't going well!!
What size is your folicle now? I don't really know anything about estrogen measurements as my clinic didn't do it, and I'm wondering if mine are low now! 

Good luck for iui Charlotte, is it tomoorow? I'm sure the timing will be fine. Xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Yes IUI tomorrow 😊


----------



## Lyndsey30

Thanks, girls, your support means the world! 
Not sure whether we're going to have a month off before starting a cycle again. When we first started IUI, the clinic did say that if it didn't work then they recommend a month off for your cycle to normalise before you start another stimulated cycle. At the time I thought we would prob just ask to carry straight on if it didn't work but now I think a month off wouldn't be a bad thing. Apparently success rates are higher on stimulated cycles if you have a natural bleed in between goes. I was fine with the injectables and didn't really have any side effects but the cyclogest pessaries were another story and have had so many symptoms over the last 2 weeks. Think I wouldn't mind a bit of time for my body to go back to normal before I put it though that again. Even tho I am so impatient and want a baby so badly, I think in the long run, waiting a month might be better. Emotionally some time out might help too. I'll speak to the clinic tomorrow anyway. Tonight my DH is in work so I'm cleaning my blues away lol - household chores give me something to focus on then I fully intend to get on the sofa with the dog, the cat and a takeaway cos let's face it, I don't have to watch what I'm eating tonight so I may as well make the most of it lol xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Lyndsey that sounds like a super idea! My furbabies  (two dogs) are just what I need sometimes!  Not a care in the world ey?? 

To be honest I had a break between cycles due to Christmas  (not my choice) but when I started treatment again I was soooo glad I had given myself that break! 

I'm off to meet some friends and their children now - never fails to cheer me up! I do feel bad though as DP just said she had bought stuff to make pancakes together tonight to cheer me up...I didn't find out until I had made plans!  

Chinese up hun we will get there eventually x


----------



## hutchess

Hi ladies. 

So sorry to see the bfns recently. Lots of love to you all. It's such a hard journey we are all on. 

Update for me. Same kind of thing as you elerifairy. Had scan on Friday and the dr sent me to the consulting room straight after. Said to trigger and do iui Monday as there was a follow of 17 on the left. I gently reminded them that there is a persistent follie on the left at 17 and pulled out a scan pic that the previous dr had given me when he did my base scan on day 2! Grr. 

Feel really crappy now and have lost all confidence in this cycle and the clinic. This is first cycle there but have had 5 IUis elsewhere. Couldn't face work on Monday as feeling sickly and weepy. Went back for scan on Monday and there were two at 12 and lining was 8. I asked why they were so small at this point as in previous natural cycles I have had better size by this point and wondered if the mess were even working?! Was told that we all react differently and they are not concerned. Said if the big one is a cyst they can sacrifice it(?) and focus on the two smaller or cancel the cycle but now I am so confused I just want to hide away. Been off work again today and have another scan in the morning. 

Fed up and have had a headache for three days now. 

Sorry for the poor me status.  😢


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh girls so sorry for all the bfn's that followed mine. 

I knew my cycle was bust from the start deep down for 3 major reasons which I hope not to repeat in follow up cycles lol

Lyndesy - I've never done back to back cycles and I couldn't and welcome each break. the whole thing consumes me from the day AF arrives until OTD. I love having a month off and not thinking about it as often. 

Good luck Charlote for your IUI and good luck everyone else on next cycles. I'm off away and will be back with a bang all refreshed from st Lucia and ready to tackle IUI #5 and I'm determined to get my BFP 🤗 xx


----------



## hutchess

Sarahlo, do u mind if I ask how u knew this one wasn't going well? St Lucia sounds fab. Enjoy every minute. Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Hutchess 

of course I don't mind. it was my 4th iui initial investigations I had a semi blocked left tube which my dr cleared. every iui I had I have ovulated on left and nothing. the one and only time I ovulated on the right was third go and I got a bfp. so I was sceptical the left side really does work. this time I had 2 follicles on left, we messed up the trigger the first time then by time we triggered again I think my iui was done too late. so I felt doomed from the start!! so left side trigger disaster and IUI timings all had parts to play I feel. 

Thanks can't wait for holiday and chill x


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi girls

Feeling very down today like it's not worked for me. Having af type pains and brown spotting. Af due today but no sign 😩


----------



## Elerifairy

Sounds like we could all do with some positivity (sorry I've got none right now!) let's hope we've all got some good news to share soon to give us all a boost!
Hutchess I can totally relate right now, it's so frustrating and I totally feel like they forget to look back at previous cycles to see the patterns. Glad my wife is fighting my corner with me and has pushed to speak to the doc tomorrow. Hopefully we can come up with a better plan. Got acupuncture tomorrow evening so hoping that can chill me out a bit x


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Does anyone get pain around ovulation? I have no idea if I have ovulated or I am due to ovulate, but had a sharp pain around 3pm and since about 9pm I've had a horrible dull ache in my ovary.

X


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Charlotte I get stabbing type pain when ovulating. I remember the night before my iui last time lying awake about 2am feeling the pain and thinking that as my iui was not until 1215 we had missed out. Then when we didn't get the procedure until after 1am I was sure it wouldn't work but it just proved the window even with frozen sperm is bigger than we think. Good luck.


----------



## Elerifairy

So today lining had dropped from 8.5 to 6.8 bit doctor says still looks really good quality. Had a drop in estrogen too. Met with doctor and sounds very similar to hutchess. Decided the 17mm follie needs to be ignored and upping gonal f to 75iu with another scan on Friday. Just got to hope I don't over respond as he wanted to put me on 50 but not possible with the multidose meds we have :-/


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hey everyone.

Just a quick update, IUI done 8.5 million swimmers described as "a lovely sample!" By the nurse. I'm still not confident with timing but all I can do now is wait 😊 x


----------



## MrsE1982

Congrats on being PUPO Charlotte!

Sorry you guys are feeling negative today..thats what this place is for, to let it all out and then (hopefully) feel better!

I have just got back from clinic and i have a 20mm follicle ready to go with a  lining at 10mm - so I am triggering tonight at 6pm ready for IUI tomorrow at 2.

I have NEVER been exposed to sperm before,(hubby doesn't produce any) so I am quite excited to see what happens....but also want to keep my feet on floor as it might not work!


----------



## Elerifairy

Sounds good MrsE! Hope your iui goes well tomorrow! I'm looking forward to a full day at work with no 3hr round trip tomorrow morning! This process is exhausting! 
Also going to have to try and arrange cover for next week in case I'm at the clinic - expected to be PUPO by Tuesday when I have an event on at work but who knows now!
Congrats Charlotte I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a speedy tww with a positive outcome x


----------



## cazinge

Hello, may I join? Officially on my 2ww as of today! Had DIUI at lunchtime today. This is our 2nd medicated cycle. Not sure how I feel but am slightly concerned I have no cvm (sorry tmi) as I always get loads every month  

Baby dust to everyone


----------



## hutchess1

Hi ladies. Good luck Charlotte. Fingers crossed for you. Cazinge, wish u luck too. 

So. Scan today was not exactly ideal. Went in by myself as dh had to park. Nurse says 'oh so you're doing frozen embryo? Erm no, iui for us. She replied with 'oh. That's not what your notes say! ' at which point I totally lost it. Snot, tears and noises which could only be heard by dogs. At this point my dh arrived. Poor nurse said 'I've upset her. I don't know why'. (I was doing an excellent beaker impression by this point with angry squeaks coming out but no words). Poor woman got both barrels. Told her I had no confidence in the clinic as they'd initially told me to trigger at the weekend bass on a cyst which is told them about and now they didn't even know what tx I was having! She went away and came back with the good consultant, who does seem to know what he's on about. Anyway, had probable cyst at 18, one at 20 on left and one at 14 on right. Went to get hgc trigger and felt really bad about the poor nurse. It was a genuine mistake. She'd read the wrong thing in the desk. We all make mistakes. Took her a cake from the coffee shop to apologise. They did my trigger shot at 11 and I've just had a positive ovulation test. Back tomorrow afternoon for the iui then the fun begins. Lining was 7.8. Have no idea if that's good or bad for me. 

Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## HighlandChick

Morning girls 

Hope everyone is doing well in your 2ww or with treatments. I'm afraid to tell you that it's a bfn for me. The lovely AF arrived the morning  . Devastated but not meant to be this month so back to the beginning for me. 

Hope to hear some more lovely news soon


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

Sorry to hear Highland Chick :-(


----------



## Elerifairy

Sorry to hear that Highland chick. Hope you're not feeling too blue. 
Hutchess sounds like you've had a good outcome in the end fingers crossed this is a good cycle for you! I'll be super happy if I can get a similar turnaround!


----------



## Lyndsey30

Oh, so sorry you've had a BFN as well, HighlandChick! AF arrived for me today also, even though I already knew it was a BFN, it still feels like a slap in the face! I just want to crawl under a rock and hide for a few days 😓
Have spoken with the clinic and they're going to send me out my next cycle regime for March so for everyone who's had a BFN this time, guess I'll see you in the March 2ww 😀 I'm trying to be positive but not quite there yet. Good luck to all of you ladies still in with a chance this month xx


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

Sorry to hear Lyndsey, sending you good vibes for next month!!


----------



## Hijabi

BFN for me too guys. Seems like a lot of bfns on here. Hoping for some better news next month. Now stuck in bed feeling blue with AF pains. 😔
Starting 2nd IUI cycle from tmrw.


----------



## MrsE1982

Oh no...lots of BFNs sorry ladies!

IUI today for me....how small is the sample....I took one look at it and was like, is that it?! All this heartache over that!!!?

Sample was good apparently with count of 20 million and good motility, so fingers crossed! Don't feel any different yet!


----------



## Delphine31

Ha, MrsE funny you should say that about the sperm sample. I had my first IUI last week and didn't think to ask to see the sperm. I wish I had - I'm not even sure why though! 

Fingers crossed for you! I'm impatiently crawling through my first two week wait. I just want to know!


----------



## Sarahlo

Haha MrsE how funny because this last IUI was the first time she showed me the sample and I was like thinking wtf is that it, that ain't gonna do much LOL

Sorry for more BFN's bless you all. I'm still waiting on AF even after stopping all medication a week ago pretty much. I was hoping t would be here by now and then over for my holiday but of course no such luck. Getting some cramping now so hopefully it will arrive tonight and be over by holiday weds!!

Good luck everyone on 2WW and Lyndesy see you in March ready for some BFPs 🤗


----------



## MrsE1982

Yep they showed me because I was paranoid I would get someone else and not my brother in laws....can you imagine, that is one BIG clinic mix up!!!


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

got all my usual AF symptoms so think it might be a BFN for us  this month - boohoo!


----------



## Sarahlo

AF finally arrived so I can now enjoy my pre holiday with a drink this weekend lol

good luck all I should be back in around 28 days from now lol x


----------



## HighlandChick

Hey girls

Sorry to hear of all the BFNs not what we wanted to hear is it! I phoned my clinic today to let them know so all booked in to start again so I will be back to the ovulation tests a week on Saturday. Hope to hear of some bfps for those of you still in your 2ww. Sarahlo I hope you enjoy your holiday and your little break for treatment. I'm on holiday for 2 weeks from the 22nd so will be on holiday for next treatment so hope this will help 😊

Mrs B x


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

I'm fairly sure I will be joining the BFN group this month, have all my usual AF symptoms- sore breasts, 'warning' pimple (always in the same spot!), and a few other symptoms that are TMI! 

We're in a difficult place assuming this IUI doesn't work as we are out of donor sperm! As its so damn expensive, we may have to wait a few months to save up the money for next and last IUI cycle (we bought a bundle of 3 iui's) 

Sending you all lots of good luck! Xxxxxx


----------



## Delphine31

I think I'll be joining the BFN club too. I've tested today at 12dpo (two days before OTD) on a cheap One-Step test and no sign of a line. I also don't feel pregnant at all (though of course I wouldn't know what that would feel like - but I suppose I'm saying that I feel no different to normal).


----------



## Elerifairy

Boo to the bfn feelings :-( hope you are proved wrong but if not stay positive and focus for the next go. 
AJHG, the wait in between is definitely one of the hardest bits and having next steps planned out definitely makes it easier, I hope you can get started again soon if this go is a bust xx


----------



## Delphine31

Oh my goodness. I just did another test (obsessed, me? nooo...) and it has the faintest of faint lines.

I don't know what to think. I feel really excited but ever so, ever so cautious because the line is SO faint and I had spotting earlier today. I can't believe I could be as lucky as to get a BFP on my first IUI. And why would a line not show in my first morning wee but then late at night?

Sorry, this feels really insensitive to people who have had recent BFNs.


----------



## Elerifairy

You're still early to test and any line at all is positive! Let's hope you're one of the lucky ones that works first time!! And it's not insensitive at all! We're all here for the same reason and every bfp feels like a win


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

So sorry to see so many bpn since I was last on I hope all you ladies have good support and are looking to the next treatment or step. Delphine I was just like you last time I tested on day 12 nothing day 13 a faint line and day 14 positive on digital test. The line on my first was so faint I made DH pee on one so I knew it was not the test. This early hormones can double in a day so that could be why it did not show in the morning. It looks good.


----------



## Delphine31

I did another test this morning and it was negative. Really not sure what to think now! It was the test the clinic gave me and it didn't say on it the hcg level it tested for so I'm hoping it's just not as sensitive as the test I did last night which was a Lloyds pharmacy early test. 

I'll buy another test tonight to do tomorrow which is my OTD. It's going to be a long day!


----------



## Delphine31

I have no idea why Lloyds has come out underlined - I don't work for them, honest! It'd be useful if I did then I'd have access to all the HPT sticks I could possibly want to humour my need to test too early and more than once a day


----------



## Elerifairy

The clinic ones have a much higher hcg level. My clinic says don't test until 21dpiui. The first response are supposed to be the best for early on x


----------



## MrsE1982

Morning ladies.....nothing much to report from me...currently on day 4 of an 18 day wait....a few twinges and cramps. But probably more to do with having someone root around 'up there' on Thursday rather than anything exciting....

My entire family are expecting me to wake up with morning sickness in the next few days....have had to bring them all back down to earth with a bump this weekend...which felt rather mean, but the only way of keeping me and DH sane!!


----------



## Elerifairy

Quick update, all looking good at the scan the dodgy cyst/follie hasn't moved and got a nice 14mm on the other ovary and lining 8.9. Just waiting to hear what the bloods are doing but probably another scan tomorrow x


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

I had day 10 scan today its not looking good one follicle which was under 10mm lining was good though. So back on Wednesday to see if we have grown or if we should abandon this month. I am a little upset but hopeful. Delphine the cheap own brand tests tend to have lower hgc.  The clinic and digital ones tend to be higher.


----------



## hutchess1

Hi ladies. Hope you are all surviving. The waiting is the hardest isn't it! I have been spotting since Thursday's iui. This hasn't happened to me before in the past 5 IUi s. Also been very cramps which is odd as the iui was so straight forward. They usually have to dig around but it went straight in! (Sorry if tmi). I am also freezing cold. Got two jumpers on and a hot water bottle on my feet (have read it was bad to put one on my tummy). 

Good luck to everyone. Xxx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hey everyone

Haven't been around since my IUI really. Can't believe I'm 6dpiui tomorrow and only 8 days left! I don't feel any different to normal. Lots of cramps from cyclogest but that's about all. Oh and the cyclogest is making my bobs super sore and big!! Really haven't thought about this IUI that much. I'm just preparing for IVF and if I don't have to do that because I get my BFP then bonus! 

Xx


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

Well did a HPT today a little early (11dpiui) and it was a BFN, also had a dream that AF came over the weekend, so fairly sure my hunch that it won't be this month seems quite certain. Still have AF symptoms - exactly the same as all my previous BFN's - of course cyclogest could be to blame!   feeling rather sad as it seems we will need to start over again next month for the 5th time. It's such a difficult process! 

Oddly I have had increased need to pee since yesterday, so it's the one tiny glimmer that things might go in our favour, but suspect I'm just clutching at straws. 


OTD is 3 days time- hoping for a miracle still! 

Hope you ladies are all going well and on track for BFP's! 

Keep hopeful Mrs Tinkerbell!

Elifary- 14 mm & lining sounding like perfect conditions  . We have a 3-package of IUI, and are on #2. However were out of donor sperm so going to have to wait a fewer.  months while we save for the most expensive few ml's of any liquid we will ever purchase!


----------



## Delphine31

Mine's a definite BFN and today is my OTD.

The only positive I can take from this is that I assume the faint positive test on Sunday night means that the sperm must have met the egg and implantation must have started, so from that I think I can assume that the timing of my IUI was about right. I had my IUI 21 hours after my LH surge, which was earlier than the clinic usually aims for (I got my LH surge at 8 o' clock at night so I had a choice between IUI at 21 hours or 37 hours and went for the earlier option).

Now just waiting for AF to show up properly (just spotting at the moment) and I'll plan my next IUI.


----------



## Elerifairy

Sorry to hear that delphine but you learn from every cycle so hopefully the next one will be your lucky one! 
My body is doing everything it should 15mm follicle 12.5 lining and estrogen was in the 400s yesterday (still waiting for today's call) picking up another dose of gonal f from the pharmacy for tonight and back in tomorrow. 
Feel a bit frustrated that the first 3 cycles were likely never going to work as we were looking at a cyst but glad we have got there now and feeling positive because there is a reason it never worked before.
I'd started to feel a bit defective but now I know we just needed to wait longer I'm feeling really positive again!


----------



## Elerifairy

Very quiet on here, how's everyone doing? 
18mm follicle today and 12mm lining so trigger this evening and iui scheduled for 1.30 Friday  xx


----------



## munkeynuts

So I had my first IUI on Thursday 04th Feb and have beta blood test on Monday  22nd. Basically  I caved and did a hpt which came back +ve. Should  I believe it? I have done two rounds of icsi and did hpt at around same stage with both which came back as bfn as did the beta. 

I'm inclined to think it might still be the trigger shot giving me the bfp but hopeful it's not. Apart from trigger shot this was an unmedicated cycle. 

Any advice/ similar experience gratefully received!

Help!


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Elerifairy that's great I am in almost the same boat. I had scan today and have 1 follicle 19mm and 14mm lining as inam on a natural cycle I am now peeing on ovulation sticks but it's looking like Friday for me too. How exciting.


----------



## Elerifairy

Munkeynuts sounds like a positive to me!! How exciting! They say 10 days for trigger to be out so you should be all clear from that! Congratulations!! 
Tinkerbell yay be good to have a tww buddy let's hope we both have a lucky month! Xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Sounds positive to me too yay!!

Congrats on the follies girls!

8dpiui for me...getting scarily close! Had sharp stabbing pains right by my cervix last night it happened 10 times then completely went away. So so hoping this was implantation as just the perfect timing! Xx


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Monkeynuts that's exactly what happened with my first. Although I had no trigger to worry about I remember at the time reading that the trigger would be out by day 10 if you Google testing out the trigger you will find loads of info. It all looks good but I understand you not wanting to get excited, I couldn't believe it until I saw her heartbeat and even after 3 scans I still had moments of disbelief. Have you tested again today.


----------



## MrsE1982

Eleri & Mrs Tinkerbell- good luck tomorrow - sounds like it is all going to plan!

Charlotte - am 1 day behind you...am amazed you can feel pains in your cervix....I am just wandering around a bit oblivious to stuff going on - I know from when we were 'trying' naturally that my brain could conjure up anything symptom wise!!! When are you testing? I have another 10 days to go and am planning fun stuff for next week to keep me busy and distracted!

Munkeynuts sounds promising!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Ooh MrsE I didn't realise you were one day behind me! Good luck!!

I don't really know it was my cervix, it was just the best way I could explain sorry! With ovulation its always in my hip bones but this was right in my uterus, about 10 pains lasting a few seconds each. I haven't been thinking about this IUI too much and I was actually relaxed in bed watching TV when I felt these pains...very weird.

I've got 6 days until test day. I used a first response fast result test this morning...and there is a pink line! It is very very faint. Could this be the trigger?

I've been using internet cheapies which showed the trigger is out my system, and this was my first time using FRER. I used a cheapie HPT after and this is a BFN but I know FRER is more sensitive.

Driving myself crazy!!

x

P.S. I'm 8dpiui and 10days post trigger x


----------



## munkeynuts

Thanks everyone.

Well today I'm freaking out. I got a big bit of pink cm last night so was convinced period was starting so did a digital test this morning just to put myself out my misery and know for sure it was all over. However that came up with a BFP 1-2 weeks which would be right, I'm convinced I'm out the game though and my period will start tomorrow right on time. 

I phoned clinic who said all sounded good apart from I'm  a  bit crampy but I've been cramping since day of iui so who knows. I supposes I just need to wait and see...and furiously pee on sticks until Monday. Sigh.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Munkeynuts that sounds like implantation bleeding! It all sounds positive hun have faith 😊😊😊


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

Boohoo! AF arrived today (14dpiui) so this month is a bust again  

We are toying with trying a new donor for the next one as we have had no luck with our chosen donor now on 2 IVF and 2 IUI cycles. Has anyone else switched and had better luck?


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Perpetualwanderer I'm really sorry about your BFN


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

Thanks Charlotte, had a little cry tonight and now making plans for next month - on the carousel again!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Best thing to do...focus on the next cycle! Keep going hun


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Perpetualwanderer I am sorry to hear you have a bpn but you are right to keep looking forward. My clinic told us as our donor had no recorded pregnancy before us to only buy enough for 3 trys so if it didnt work we could try a different donor. I would talk to your clinic about it if you need to buy more it might be an idea to change.
Elerifairy just wanted to wish you good luck for today I still have not had a surge so hopefully it will be tomorrow for me although I am starting to panic I missed it now!


----------



## Elerifairy

Hoping you haven't missed it tinkerbell!
Currently got my feet on the dashboard with over 12.5 million sperm on board! OTD 11th March 😁


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

How exciting elerifairy that's a great count I hope they are doing their job. I got my surge today at last so am booked for 1215 tomorrow! I think it's very soon but am trusting the clinic. Your 2ww seems more like 3! That would kill me.


----------



## K jade

Hi ladies is anyone having stimulated IUI at Wales fertility institute?


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hey everyone.

Has anyone used superdrug to test out a trigger? 

Could I be picking up a trigger after 12 days?


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Charlotte L superdrug tests are one of the most sensitive out there. I honestly know very little about trigger shots but although almost everything I read said the trigger should be out by day 10 there seem to be quite a few who say it took longer even up to 16 days. If you have kept the test from today test with superdrug again tomorrow and maybe the next day if the positive is getting lighter its likely the trigger if it's getting darker its likely a positive. 
I am now PUPO. It fells weird I don't feel much at all apparently all went well sperm was good and the procedure went well so I just have to get threw the next 2 weeks.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Thanks hun. I've done one at 8dpo one at 9dpo and one at 10dpo and definitely not getting lighter!! I've had two very very faint positives on first response tests as well. Also had two positives on lloyds pharmacy tests but was after the time limit. 

Trying not to get my hopes up but logic tells me surely it can't be the trigger at 12dpt and surely I can't have this many false tests or evaps!

Congratulations on being PUPO! Glad your IUI went well hun. I didn't feel much different after my IUI either xx


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Charlotte L that sounds really hopeful to me when is your OTD.  Based on nothing but my opinion I can't see it being the trigger if it's not getting any lighter. Fingers crossed


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Thanks Mrs Tinkerbell! 

I can't quite believe it if I'm honest...I'm such a negative person and sorry for the sob story but I don't think good things happen to me so I can't believe I would be so lucky to have my dreams come true!

My OTD is 24th so 4 days away xx


----------



## Elerifairy

CharlotteL sounds like a BFP to me! Congratulations!
I totally understand how you feel I go through waves of feeling like we'll never see a positive not sure I'll believe it if we do! Fingers crossed for you that this is it x


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Thanks hun I'm in complete shock.

I tested last night with fairy dilute urine with a FRER and it's quite clearly a BFP!! 

I tried a clear blue digital which said not pregnant but I know the sensitivity is not as good so I will retry with a digital another time.

Hope everyone is doing OK? It's gone fairly quiet on here xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Just to add for everyone feeling negative... 

This month I thought there was no way this would work.  I felt our timing was all wrong, I was really poorly and in bed for days with a cold after IUI, did absolutely nothing different after IUI and low and behold I'm getting BFPs!

Xxx


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi girls how is everyone? Looks like I'm back on the iui train again sooner than I thought. Got a positive ovulation today so treatment tomorrow but now I'm panicking was meant to start testing yesterday but I forgot to take the test with me to work so didn't do it yesterday. Thought I wouldn't matter as I didn't get a positive ovulation till cd14 last month and yesterday was only cd10 but now I've got a positive on cd11 I'm panicking I might have missed a positive yesterday 😬

This can be so stressful! Hope everyone is doing well will need to have a read back on what I've missed xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

HighlandChick I felt like my timing was COMPLETELY out this month. I started surging naturally the day of my trigger (potentially even the day before as I hadn't done a test as you're not supposed to with stimulated cycles) and I've just got my BFP!!

Amazing things can happen and sometimes what it meant to be will just be...keep positive hun. Your egg has a 24 hour window and you won't ovulate for 12 to 48 hours after a surge so I'm sure you'll be great! X


----------



## hutchess1

Help please!
I'm going crazy here. Had trigger Wednesday 10th, iui thurs 11th so am 10 dpiui. Took hpt this morning. Bfn. Had a good cry and decided to just wait til Thursday which is OTD. Just been to loo and there was a tiny bit of bright red blood when I wiped. Could I still be in with a chance? Could this be the elusive implantation bleed? Anyone got any experience they can share please as I am going out of my mind. This is treatment 8 and I've never had this before. 

Sorry for the poor me post.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hi hutchess1 

I had this at 6dpo during my first IUI. I didn't get pregnant that cycle but I'm still convinced something happened. I've never ever bled in between periods so it was really odd for me.

This cycle I believe I felt implantation at 6dpo and started getting faint BFPs on FRER tests at 8dpo. So if this is your implantation you could start getting positive tests in a couple of days!

Keep your chin up and stay positive little embryos can implant until 12dpo so you're well within the time limit! X


----------



## hutchess1

Thanks CharlotteL and congrats on your Bfp. Was so gutted this morning but now feel like I might have a tiny glimmer of hope. Will try to wait til thurs. 😬


----------



## CharlotteDMK

The waiting game is awful hun... but 10dpo is still super early! So many people don't get their BFP yet. I'm 11dpo and my tests and super faint still. And thank you it hasn't quite sunk in yet 😊 x


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Hutchess I wouldn't get upset by a BFN at this stage with my DD I tested every day From around day 10 and didn't get a line until day 12 and even then it was so faint I convinced myself I was imaging it. I can't offer advice on the bleeding i i didnt have implant bleeding at all. But don't give up hope yet.


----------



## MrsE1982

Morning ladies....hope you all had a nice weekend?

I have made it to the final week and am still (relatively) sane! OTD is a week today.....I am currently 11dpiui and do not have any feelings at all of pregnancy.....until I think about it or someone asks me how I am!

Hubby is forbidding me to test before OTD....which is killing me as AF is due on Thursday this week so I could do then!!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Morning Mrs E is your OTD 14 days after treatment? Well done you for being so strong and not testing! 

I tested on a digital today...pregnant 1-2 weeks   I'm still in shock!

X


----------



## MrsE1982

Charlotte - no OTD is a grand old 18 days after treatment!! Cannot believe it is so long!! - Congrats you must be made up!


----------



## Elerifairy

Yep mines 21 days! Crazy times!! So happy for you CharlotteL


----------



## HighlandChick

Thats our 2nd diui treatment done now for the long journey home and some rest. Officially on the 2ww (or 3ww for me) again 😊 Fingers crossed this time.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Wow that seems like a long time. Aren't most OTDs 10dpiui? Do you think you will wait until day 18?

Thank you hun - we are over the moon to see it in words is just amazing x


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Charlotte L that's great news congratulations


----------



## MrsE1982

I have a choice Charlotte....wait till day 18 or risk a divorce...hubby is so set on adhering to the clinics advice that he wont let me do one before then and given that we are using donor sperm I figured that he can have the say over this if it connects him more to the process!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Thanks girls I'm super happy!

I'm really sorry for TMI but can cyclogest cause your urine to smell sweet? I can smell it when I go to the toilet and I had it last cycle too!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

MrsE that sounds good to me. Well the good thing about waiting is there will be no guessing. I tested every day during my 2WW apart from 1 day and the sitting there staring at tests has overtaken my life!

I've just done another digital test (superdrug brand) which came back with a + so I feel I can relax a little now! Xx

Hope everyone else is doing OK whether during treatment or in the 2WW! Xxx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

HighlandChick said:


> Thats our 2nd diui treatment done now for the long journey home and some rest. Officially on the 2ww (or 3ww for me) again &#128522; Fingers crossed this time.


Congratulations on being PUPO!


----------



## tina11

Congratulations Charlotte L. That is fantastic. News!!
Just enjoy the feeling!!! 

Where are you having your iui? And how much cyclogest are you on? 

Congratulations to all the other ladies in pupo too!!

I'm having the insemination on Thursday this week, do trigger tommore,!!

Mwah x


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Thank you!

IUI in West Midlands and I'm on I think it's 400 mg cyclogest twice a day.

Good luck for the IUI on Thursday! How many follicles do you have on board xx


----------



## HighlandChick

Thanks charlotteL   and congratulations on your bfp

Feeling on top form this time. Last time I had a lot of cramping but nothing this time DH thinks it's because I was more relaxed and didn't tense as much because I knew what was coming this time. Had a little spotting after but that soon stopped. Hoping and praying it's going to be a long 3 weeks xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Thanks hun. The lines are getting stronger so I'm happy  call the clinic tomorrow with the result.

Glad your IUI went well! Try not to think about the wait hun I didn't this time and it flew by if I'm honest. Xx


----------



## tina11

Highlandchick congratulations for being pupo!!!!! Fingers crossed it all works out for you hun. I'm 2 days behind you so will be lovely to chat and help keep each other positive. 

Charlotte's -I only have the 1 follicle as I did a natural cycle. I should have done medicated but never mind!!! 
When did you start the cyclogest? I am going to get my doctor to prescribe it too. 

I am so happy it's getting darker hun. Then in a few more weeks you can have a scan x

Good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## HighlandChick

Thanks tina11 I hope it works out this time fingers and toes are all crossed. Aww yes that will be lovely. I have been feeling great today a little sore after walking the dog (he is a puller on the lead) 

Hope and   for good news for everyone


----------



## MrsE1982

I'm out. 12dpiui and I started spotting with full flow tonight. Called the clinic to tell them and they said 'have you taken a test....errrr no my OTD is not till 29/2!' So they are going to get the doctor to call me back tomorrow so I can start again!

Disappointed even though I knew that it would be a long shot. I had no drugs/suppositories after IUI so am wondering if that might help as I have started 12dpiui and 13 days past trigger shot. Do you reckon luteal phase needs to be longer?

Anyway lots of luck to you ladies PUPO! Wishing you all well


----------



## CharlotteDMK

MrsE I'm really sorry to hear that...

I know it seems contradictory and I don't want to get your hopes up but have you tested? Some people bleed during early pregnancy. 

Your luteal phase should be an absolute minimum of 10 days. Mine is usually 12 but I wanted cyclogest anyway.

Thanks HighlandChick I'm having so many sensations it's so weird. Had some super strong cramps today so was really worried something was going wrong but clinic have reassured it's normal. I can feel things happening under my belly button already it's like my belly is stretching! Scan booked for 16th March exactly a week before DPs birthday! I started cyclogest the night of IUI xx


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

So sorry to hear that MrsE I hope a Dr can help with your questions and you can look towards your next try. Do you mind if I ask why you feel you need medication? If you have no problems its just I have always been set on going unmedicated for at least 3 trys as I have no know problems and I guess I think it will make for a nicer easier pregnancy. So another point of view would be welcome, drs are great with figures but not always the reality. Plus some of the drugs have horrible side effects.
How are all you other ladies on 2ww getting on?


----------



## HighlandChick

Aww so sorry to hear MrsE it's heartbreaking isn't it. That's so exciting CharlotteL hoping for a lovely easy pregnancy for you. I have three friends pregnant at the moment who all had really ruff times in beginning with sickness so hoping that's not for you. It's lovely to hear success stories. Nothing really happening on my front 2dpiui and not feeling anything at the moment feel pretty good. I'm just trying to chill and relax I'm on holiday at the moment so that's helping with that 😊


----------



## MrsE1982

Hi ladies.....no mistaking this Charlotte!! Well and truly on AF!!

Mrstinkerbell, the drugs are because we need to do a fresh cycle with our donor.....because my BIL sperm doesn't freeze or defrost well. So we figured out that getting 2 of us in one place at the right time was quite complicated (we both work away) I didn't get too much trouble from the drugs. Just a bit of bloating and was monitored v closely - but will take Drs advice and see what they say....i have an open mind!!!!

Thanks for all the kind wishes ladies....i've decided you guys are the only ones I'll update with news daily for the next cycle! Its too hard telling people it didn't work!!! So at least we are learning with each cycle that we do - so all positive.


----------



## Elerifairy

Sorry to hear that MrsE. I haven't had progesterone on previous cycles but am this time and was told that because medicated cycle my body would need the extra support of progesterone and it was standard practice so might be worth bringing it up with doctor. x


----------



## MrsE1982

Thanks Eleri...will ask the question about progesterone support. On the plus side I know that 12dpiui is when I should expect AF!

Clinic sorted drugs and protocol out to start again tomorrow!! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Elerifairy

Hey how's everyone getting on? I'm trying soooo hard not obsess over every twinge at the moment, as I felt twinges in all my previous cycles too! Can't help but read into them though! Off work today to get my hair cut and coloured so hoping a bit of pampering can chill me out!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Elerifary how many dpiui are you now? 

It's so difficult not thinking about every single sensation. On my first IUI I had sooooo many symptoms I actually recorded them. This IUI I really didn't.  The only ones I had were:

6dpiui around 10 sharp pains in my uterus lasting around 2 or 3 seconds each.

Sore boobs but I'm on cyclogest.

Diarrhea  (sorry TMI) but I am using cyclogest in the back door...so that could be why!

I think around 8dpiui sharp shooting pains in left breast.

Some dizziness around 8 or 9dpiui (BFP 8dpiui)

Also had some tugging/sensation of something being there in uterus.

This is nothing compared to my first cycle which was a BFN...

Stay strong hun!! Sending lots and lots of baby dust to you xxx


----------



## tina11

Hi everyone

So I had the iui done. Had a total nightmare as dh first semen sample had 1 motile sperm. 

He had gone back to work so I had a Job trying to get hold of him. Finally got through so he had his way back. 

Managed to get  second sample and that was OK. Phew, so have about 15 million sperm on board. 

Fingers crossed ladies

Are you doing anything or drinking pineapple juice?


----------



## Elerifairy

Good luck Tina!!

I'm 6dpiui now had a sharp pain that lasted about 5mins on day 4 and everything else has just been normal cramps that I feel everytime. Starting to get sore boobs now but probably just the progesterone....


----------



## MrsE1982

Hope the time is passing for you Eleri!

Congrats on being PUPO Tina!

starting injections of Gonal F again last night.....I haven't even reached OTD from cycle 1 yet....all moving very quickly!!


----------



## HighlandChick

Hey everyone! How are we all doing?

My best friend had her baby yesterday he is absolutely adorable and I can't wait for cuddles but just reminds me I'm not even close yet   had a bit of a tough day. Feeling very down tonight that things haven't worked again. I'm 4dpiui and I'm feeling nothing. Not sure what to think.

Hope everyone else isn't going crazy like me


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hun you don't know it hasn't worked!


----------



## Elerifairy

Don't get too down HighlandChick there's nothing to feel yet so don't worry at all! Some people don't get any symptoms at all and implantation won't be happening for a few more days yet at least. Xx


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Highland chick please don't feel down because you don't feel anything most people don't. With my DD I had no symptoms this early infact around the 7dpiui I felt sure AF was coming. Your not out till your out but I know the wait it torture I am struggling myself today. I found old hpts in a drawer yesterday and even though I know it's pointless to do one today I am so tempted.
Hope all you other ladies are keeping your chin up, ibam sending positive thoughts to you all.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Girls try and keep your heads held high and keep yourselves busy.

I know it's easier said than done but it really will help.

Sending lots of baby dust xx


----------



## HighlandChick

Hey girls thanks for all the support. I think I was just having a moment yesterday lol! Feeling ok today been to see my friend and her wee baba and had a cuddle he is just gorgeous so happy and proud of her. I'm so tempted to do a test as well but I know it pointless at this stage so will just have to be patient which I'm not so good at lol! Xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Well done for holding out hun  

I did get a positive 8dpo but it was soooo questionable that it really wasn't worth it xx


----------



## HighlandChick

I'm only 5dpiui so I know it would probably show nothing so will have to be really patient 😩


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Try and wait until at least 10dpo hun. I found superdrug was the best early on! Xx


----------



## HighlandChick

Thanks CharlotteL will keep that in mind. 😊😊


----------



## MrsE1982

Yes try and hold out....only one thing worse than the 2ww and thats the 'am I aren't I?' question when you test early....So I try to avoid it and clean cupboards!

Day 6 of injections for me today been in for a scan and lining is already 10mm and i have 2 leading follicles at 11mm and 10mm with numerous others. They want to see me again on day 9 (Thursday) but I have a feeling that things are moving faster than last cycle. This stage last time I was only at 6s and 7s....!

Spent the weekend with my 2 best mates, who have a 2 year old 15 month old and one on the way between them....I am the fun auntie! Lots of fun but still a bit sad that I am so far behind them.


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies!!

I'm going  little crazy with the waiting too. I am 5dp iui too I think? I had transfer on Thursday. I am already going a little crazy. Still another 9 days to go.

I am working tomorrow so that always makes the day go by quicker. 

How are you all coping. So when do you think I should test?10dp iui?

Xx


----------



## Elerifairy

Hey Tina, you're still unlikely to get a BFP at 10dpiui and could get a false positive if you had a trigger shot (and if you had yours Thursday you are 4dpiui now). Try and hold out as long as you can! I'm 10dpiui now and feeling a little loopy! I go through waves of feeling really positive and like it's worked to feeling like I'm never going to see a BFP. Everytime I think about testing I remember how heartbreaking seeing a negative is so going to try and hold out for Saturday when I'll be 15dpiui x


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi ladies 

It's so frustrating the waiting isn't it! I'm 7dpiui and technically I have another 14 days until test date (just the way my clinic works) no way in this earth I'm going to manage to wait until then. I'm having a little light brown discharge today (tmi 🙈) and a dull ache in the right side of my pelvic area   this is implantation and not af symptoms


----------



## jaws3677

Hi ladies, 
It's seem so strange to actually be on this page having had my treatment. I've been mucked around so much over the last 5 months with my clinic, I never thought I would be writing that I was joining the 14day Post iui wait. I had my first IUI treatment today, with no hiccups or problems, I couldn't believe it! 
My Donor and I did a AI last night as well, in hopes to catch this cycle, and plus with the clinic I really hope it's caught on   
So the wait starts! 
Great to be reading some positive stories!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Jaws congratulations on being PUPO!

HighlandChick the update seems promising! Let's hope this is implantation whoop!! X


----------



## HighlandChick

Yeah I'm really hoping so CharlotteL and just makes me want to test even more but I know it's still to early. Think I'm going crazy


----------



## CharlotteDMK

You're not going crazy hun it's all natural 

Roll on test day!! X


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

You are not going crazy highland chick but I know just how you feel. I am dying to test but know it's pointless. My boobs are starting to get heavy so one minute I think oh well that AF on her way and then I think but that's how they felt last time so basically it means nothing. To be honest I don't think I will try again if this one hasn't worked I forgot how hard it is and have already got the world in DD. I have been so out of sorts this past few days I feel it's not fair on her. And when I come on here and read stories from ladies like most of you ladies trying for the first it makes me realise how lucky I am and breaks my heart a wee bit.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Mrs Tinkerbell you are well within your rights to be trying again! Don't feel that because you have DD you are any less worthy of this working!

How many dpiui are you now? 

Fingers tightly crossed for you! X


----------



## Keepingfaith

Hello ladies,
Nice to be on this site. Been encouraging reading stories of other ladies. I had my first iui done on the 26th Feb after a failed attempt with ivf. 
Seriously trying to keep a positive thought  I'm currently 4dpiui, having mild cramps, back pain and pain on my lower right back(close to tailbone) I believe these are from the cyclogest   I had loooooaaaaadddddssss of symptoms with the ivf and landed a massive BFN   pretty dissapointing. Guess we are all are when there's a BFN. Well fingerscrossed this works, though trying had not to put my mind to it. Test day is 14th  

Did a medicated iui, clomid,gonal f and cyclogest.

Goodluck everyone xxx


----------



## jaws3677

Hi keepingfaith. 
Good luck with this cycle. I had my IUI yesterday, so your 3 days ahead of me! I haven't got many symptoms just feeling very bloated! Not sure if this is normal! 
Good luck to everyone, roll on the next 13 days till I can test!


----------



## Elerifairy

Hi jaws and keepingfaith! Congrats on being PUPO! Settle in for the tww it drags like nothing else!! 
11dpiui now, fell asleep on the sofa at 8pm for an hour! Mega bloated again (did go down for a couple of days) and really crampy throughout! 
Got 5 pregnacare preconception vits left so hoping that's a sign too and a test on Sunday will bring us our BFP. 
This is our first fully medicated cycle though so don't know how much of an affect the utrogestan pessaries are having on me and all symptoms could be that!


----------



## Keepingfaith

Thanks Jaws and Elarifairy.
It can be so confusing with these symptoms that are so simlar to that of AF. Been pregnant in the past and honestly didn't get any symptoms except for a very sharp twinge  on my lower right ab- this happens about 5-7days before expected AF. I'm hoping I get that again lolz. Although each pregnancy comes with a different symptom.
Good luck to us all, really looking forward to reading more bfps


----------



## HighlandChick

Morning ladies how are we all today? 

I'm 9dpiui today and really feeling the urge to test. Been feeling really bloated and had major gas (tmi 😱), boobs have been sensitive around nipples and swear I had heartburn last night but since I've never had that before I'm not sure  . Hoping these are all good signs.

Went out to see Hairspray with my friend last night (present from DH) and it was so good. Took my mind of everything for a while. Love a mates date

Hoping to hear some good news from you ladies soon xx


----------



## Elerifairy

Hi HighlandChick, I got some heartburn day 9/10 too hopefully it's a sign! 
I'm 12dpiui now the bloat is back (had a few days it went down) pretty regular cramps for the last few days (feel like period but come and go not constant).
Been really breathless the last two days too. Hoping these are all good signs and not me going crazy!


----------



## Keepingfaith

Hi ladies
I think it's a sign, really praying for us all. I've had no signs other than those from the cyclogest lolz. 5dpiui   the wait is killing.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Good look on the wait girls! 

Some of you are very close now!

X


----------



## HighlandChick

Morning girls

Elerifairy - I really do hoe it's a sign for both of us. I had a really weird pain in my ride side last night like a sharp wave that would come and go every few seconds it stopped after 10 mins but that got me worried. No other symptoms just the sensitive boobs still and gas bloating seems to have gone. Im 10dpiui today and going stir crazy. 

Thanks CharlotteL for the support wishes.
Xx


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies

How are you all. I am going bonkers, with this wait. I am 8dp iui today and am tempted to test to see if the trigger is out of my system. I bough quite a few internet cheapies. 

However in my mind I feel that if I test early the it won't work. So I am going to try and wait as another week. 

What are you ladies thinking? You going to test? 

Highlandchic, keeping faith k and eleiefairy- hope you are OK, I can honestly say that the 2 times I have had a bfp I had hardly any symptoms. So it's all normal although even I'm reading about what other symptoms everyone is getting. 

Thanks Charlotte for coming back and messaging!! It is really nice to hear from you. How are you getting on? 

Jaws- I got pregnant with home AI in October actually. So it can happen. It 2was the first month I did it. So Fingers crossed.

So far I haven't had too many symptoms, maybe a little more tired then normal and a lil nausea.......but I'm taking steroids and cyclogest. 

I work part-time so have lots of time to think about things. 

Lots of baby dust to everyone
Xxxx


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

How are all you ladies doing it looks like some promising signs. I am out this month I knew from Sunday it was coming so just glad it's here to stop the wondering. I think I will leave it there and spend my time devoted to my one special little girl. That's not to say I won't every try again but now's not the right time for us. I will keep checking in to see how you ladies get on. I hope this is the last BFN for this thread.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Mrs Tinkerbell I'm so sorry you got a BFN  spend some time with DD to try and have a bit of a pick me up  

Tina I'm doing good thank you.  Don't feel very pregnant today though that being said...I want the symptoms in full swing! I'm going for a scan tomorrow just to check the pregnancy is in the right place as I've had a bit of pain and tenderness in my left side. I'm sure everything will be fine as I've had a LOT OF symptoms in my uterus and pretty sure I felt implantation there too. Oh girls the worrying doesn't stop when the BFP comes! Well not for me anyway...

HighlandChick that's exactly the pain I had with implantation. Off and on sharp pains for 10 minutes then vanished. Very very slight BFP 2 days later! 

Just a bit of advice...Internet cheapies didn't show my BFP until way after first response. I know they're about the same sensitivity but just didn't work for me! I found first response and the clearblue plus were good. I got my first digital positive at 12 dpiui after getting faints from 8dpiui. I then got a 2-3 weeks at 17dpiui on clearblue digital xx


----------



## MrsE1982

Am sorry Mrs tinker bell sending you lots of love. 

I have been for 2nd monitoring scan today and have a lining of 11mm and 2 follicles of 13mm and 10mm BUT they have found a small fibroid in my uterus and they are not quite sure where exactly it is. Apparently if its in the top third of my uterus then they will have to cancel the cycle and I will need a hysteroscopy to remove it. It it is lower down or in the middle then we are good to carry on as it shouldn't impact on implantation.

I have to go on Saturday now to see what the outcome is....am really deflated, I've only just got going on this and now run the risk of cancelling the second cycle because of this. The NHS will take months to sort it out so I can do it privately (I'm nearly 34 so want to keep moving!) But just when everything was going to plan!!

Anyone else had experience with this?


----------



## tina11

Mrs Tinkerbell- I am so so sorry to hear your news!! Glad you have your little princess. I know it still hurts. Hope you are OK.  

Charlotte- good luck with your scan hun, I'm sure it will be fine, but best to be sure. So when did you start testing and using which tests! If I'm honest Hun I worried all the way till she was born and even afterwards it's crazy. 

MrsE1982- good luck with Sunday, hopefully you will be able to go a head was with this cycle 

Xxx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

I tested every day from IUI apart from 1! To make sure the trigger was out of my system.

First response showed a super faint positive 8dpiui so did superdrug own. Then 12dpiui digital  xx


----------



## Elerifairy

How's everyone getting on? I'm 14dpiui today agreed we would test Sunday but starting to feel nervous now! 
Still getting cramps that feel like AF but only last 5-10 mins.period cramps for me are usually pretty constant. Not sure I'd get AF at all though until I come off the progesterone.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Is your OTD later than 14dpiui?  I got a good positive 14dpiui 

Cyclogest stopped my period hun it didn't come for 3 days after I stopped it. The cramps can also be cyclogest related I'm still getting them 23dpiui and pregnant  xx


----------



## Elerifairy

Official Test date is another week (21 days) thinking I might just wait it out! Don't want to burst the bubble! Feeling so nauseous this morning and don't know if it's nerves or pregnancy!


----------



## jaws3677

So when do most people test? 10DPIUI or 14? 
Ive got a way to go yet, only 4DPIUI. 
Good luck to everyone who tests this weekend! I hope theres lots of BFPs!


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi ladies hope everyone is ok!

I am 11dpiui today and I had a bleed this afternoon   thought that was it but have had nothing since only a brown discharge and a dull ache in my stomach (sorry for tmi). What an emotional roller coaster I'm on today. I'm hoping this is implantation and not af coming. What does everyone think?


----------



## Keepingfaith

Mrs Tinkerbell so sorry on the BFN. I know how disappointing it can be. Keep a positive attitude hun.


----------



## Keepingfaith

Highlandchick I think it's a good sign. Sounds like implantation bleeding. I pray for a BFP for you dear.


----------



## HighlandChick

I really hope that's what it is. But I'm not feeling very positive at the moment. My poor DH has seen me so up and down today


----------

